# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  CDII, Une loi passe dans le secret?

## Lyche

Bonjour  tous.

je ne suis pas certains que ce soit pas un hoax, mais j'ai vu des affiches du parti communiste parlant de cette loi  ct de mon boulot.

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/20...-emploi_897737

Si certains ont plus de renseignement que moi et mon petit liens lib. Je suis ouvert  tout liens  ::): 

On peut aussi dbattre de cette loi, qui, si elle est relle (ce qu'il me semble) a t vot dans la plus grande discrtion, sans aucun relais des mdias et dans une Assemble Nationale, comme toujours, vide.

a rime  quoi? On va o? c'est quoi ce foutu gouvernement qui ne fait que des coups de p*tes pour faire passer ses lois merdiques et qui en plus se revendique de gauche. Mme Sarko n'aurait pas fait une loi plus PRO Patronat.. Enfin, j'avoue ne pas avoir assez de recule ni d'informations pour tre certains que ce soit rel et si a l'est, je trouve a vraiment trs grave pour un gouvernement d'agir ainsi pour des sujets si importants dans le contexte actuel

Cordialement,
Lyche

----------


## Caro999

Apparemment, le CDII existe dj depuis un bout de temps... 

http://tarn.franceolympique.com/tarn...07_2010(1).pdf

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

L'article dit : 



> Le projet de loi de scurisation de lemploi transpose laccord du 11 janvier (ANI) sign par le patronat (Medef, CGPME, UPA) et trois syndicats (CFDT, CFTC, CFE-CGC) mais refus par FO et la CGT


Si c'est bien le sujet, il s'agit de l'accord qui a fait grand bruit il y a quelques temps, et donc on en a bien parle.

Quant aux organisations qui signent ou pas, vu qu'elles ne sont pas representatives, je ne vois pas ce que ca change.

----------


## sevyc64

> On peut aussi dbattre de cette loi, qui, si elle est relle (ce qu'il me semble) a t vot dans la plus grande discrtion, sans aucun relais des mdias et dans une Assemble Nationale, comme toujours, vide.


Heuuu, tu as vcu loin et compltement coup de la France ces 3 dernires semaines ????

Non parce qu'avec le mariage pour tous, cette loi est a occup tous les mdias ces derniers jours.




> Quant aux organisations qui signent ou pas, vu qu'elles ne sont pas representatives, je ne vois pas ce que ca change.


Pas reprsentatives de quoi ?

Elles sont reprsentatives au sens qu'elles sont les seules reprsentantes des salaris en France, mme si dans la ralit elles ne reprsentent gure plus de 20% des salaris. Le syndicalisme n'est pas  la mode en France.

Quant  la CGT qui ne signe pas, ce n'est pas une surprise. La CGT ne signe que extrmement rarement des accords au niveau national. Par contre en local dans les entreprises il n'est pas rare qu'elle signe sans mme trop ngocier (que mme d'autres organisations en veulent pas signer) des accords qu'elle critique vertement au niveau national.

----------


## Lyche

> Apparemment, le CDII existe dj depuis un bout de temps... 
> 
> http://tarn.franceolympique.com/tarn...07_2010(1).pdf


Oui, je suis tomb sur un site avec un crit de Franois Fillon en 2009 (alors premier ministre) qui parlait de ce systme, mais il n'avait jamais t vot d'aprs ce que j'avais compris. (je n'ai pas pu mettre  jour mon topic  cause d'une panne informatique qui m'a bloqu tout l'aprs midi)




> Heuuu, tu as vcu loin et compltement coup de la France ces 3 dernires semaines ????
> 
> Non parce qu'avec le mariage pour tous, cette loi est a occup tous les mdias ces derniers jours.


Mis  part Mlanchon et ses affiche "non  la loi du MEDEF" je n'en ai jamais entendu parl, pourtant je suis abonn sur Le Monde et j'ai 2 ou 3 application de journaux sur mon tlphone.
Je n'ai pas de tl et je n'coute pas JPP le midi, c'est peut-tre pour a aussi  ::aie:: 


Pour le reste, je trouve un peu illogique qu'une loi qui reprsente une rgression certaine dans le droit du travaille.( selon le travailleur "de base" Franais ) Et cette loi n'a soulev aucun mcontentement mis  part la gauche radicale?  ::koi:: 
Ou alors j'ai pas tout compris de cette loi (ce qui ne m'tonnerais pas non plus)

----------


## souviron34

> Elles sont reprsentatives au sens qu'elles sont les seules reprsentantes des salaris en France, mme si dans la ralit elles ne reprsentent gure plus de 20% des salaris. Le syndicalisme n'est pas  la mode en France.


Ceci est d'ailleurs trs reprsentatif, par contre, de la "bourgeoi-isation" (boboisation ?) de la gauche et de sa drive loin de son lectorat de base traditionnel... ainsi que de l'absurdit des positiions radicales des syndicats dans les 30 dernires annes, en particulier de la CGT..

Les lections prudhommales  leurs dbuts dans les annes 80 rassemblaient plus de 85% des salaris... Aujourd'hui  peine 20%... 

Autant le fond des protestations pouvaient tre justes, autant la forme de refus sytmatique, le "toujours plus", et les nuisances aux usagers - souvent les petits, par exemple, pour le train ou le mtro -  leur ont gravement nuit... 

Plus la monte de l'individualisme....

Mais il est de fait que la reprsentativiti des syndicats "traditionnels" est en berne.. Et le fait qu'ils soient toujours considrs officiellement comme porte-paroles attise encore plus cetains sentiments contre eux...

----------


## ManusDei

> Mis  part Mlanchon et ses affiche "non  la loi du MEDEF" je n'en ai jamais entendu parl, pourtant je suis abonn sur Le Monde et j'ai 2 ou 3 application de journaux sur mon tlphone.
> Je n'ai pas de tl et je n'coute pas JPP le midi, c'est peut-tre pour a aussi


L'ANI ? Il y a eu plusieurs articles sur Le Monde, et dans  peu prs tous les journaux.

----------


## r0d

Le MEDEF en a rv, l'UMP n'avait pas os, le PS l'a fait.
Avouez que le contraste entre les discours de campagne (la finance est notre ennemi, ..., [while(1){ pipo.play() }]) est assez nervant. Mme si on n'y croyait pas ds le dbut, a fait quand-mme mal aux fesses de constater que a va si loin.

----------


## sevyc64

NON, NON, NON !



> Le MEDEF en a rv, l'UMP n'avait pas os, le PS l'a fait a laiss les syndicats le faire.


Quelque part, je sais pas si c'est pas pire. Mais comme a le PS peut se ddouaner et arguer que c'est les syndicats qui l'ont voulus.

Il faut reconnaitre que le holande est un tre malicieux et fut  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

La marmotte tout a...
Ce projet de loi tait dans les cartons depuis un bout de temps, port par le MEDEF. L'UMP n'avait pas os s'y aventurer. Si le PS n'avait pas voulu le faire, il ne l'aurait pas fait. C'est bien un choix du PS, qui va dans le sens de la prsence de Ayrault  l'universit du MEDEF et de son discours, que l'on peut rsumer en quelques mots: "Nous sommes prt  jouer notre rle de carpette du MEDEF. Vous n'avez mme pas besoin de demander, vous pouvez dores et dj commencer  essuyer vos semelles sur notre dos."
C'est donc un choix du MEDEF PS, par contre je ne sais pas quel est l'implication de Hollande dans cette histoire.

----------


## GPPro

> La marmotte tout a...
> Ce projet de loi tait dans les cartons depuis un bout de temps, port par le MEDEF. L'UMP n'avait pas os s'y aventurer. Si le PS n'avait pas voulu le faire, il ne l'aurait pas fait. C'est bien un choix du PS, qui va dans le sens de la prsence de Ayrault  l'universit du MEDEF et de son discours, que l'on peut rsumer en quelques mots: "Nous sommes prt  jouer notre rle de carpette du MEDEF. Vous n'avez mme pas besoin de demander, vous pouvez dores et dj commencer  essuyer vos semelles sur notre dos."
> C'est donc un choix du MEDEF PS, par contre je ne sais pas quel est l'implication de Hollande dans cette histoire.


Sur un sujet aussi stratgique son implication est forcment maximale. De plus, nous n'avons pas fini de rire, maintenant va commencer la vente des bijoux de famille... Qui pense encore que c'est la gauche qui est passe ???

----------


## souviron34

> Sur un sujet aussi stratgique son implication est forcment maximale. De plus, nous n'avons pas fini de rire, maintenant va commencer la vente des bijoux de famille... Qui pense encore que c'est la gauche qui est passe ???


Et j'oserais ajouter (_non, non_ ) qui pense encore que c'tait pire avant ???  ::aie:: 

Honntement, les privatisations, dont celle des autoroutes, avaient auparavant t largement menes par Jospin....

'fin bref, on en revient  "_les promesses n'engagent..._"..

Et si vous reprenez un peu les discussions des 6 dernires annes et en particulier lors de la campagne, je crois que une bonne part du soutien initial, en dehors des militants, s'est fait par une jeune gnration naive qui s'est auto-aveugle via Internet et les forums, en dcouvrant la "discussion".. (_qu'on peut d'ailleurs rapprocher de l'attitude pour l'intervention en Lybie, le Printemps arabe, la Syrie il y a 2 ans et mme encore l'an dernier_)

M'enfin, hein  ch'suis un vieux crouton  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Et j'oserais ajouter (_non, non_ ) qui pense encore que c'tait pire avant ??? 
> 
> Honntement, les privatisations, dont celle des autoroutes, avaient auparavant t largement menes par Jospin....
> 
> 'fin bref, on en revient  "_les promesses n'engagent..._"..
> 
> Et si vous reprenez un peu les discussions des 6 dernires annes et en particulier lors de la campagne, je crois que une bonne part du soutien initial, en dehors des militants, s'est fait par une jeune gnration naive qui s'est auto-aveugle via Internet et les forums, en dcouvrant la "discussion"..
> 
> M'enfin, hein  ch'suis un vieux crouton


Oui oui, forcment c'est la faute des jeunes qui ne comprennent rien et se laissent avoir...

----------


## souviron34

> Oui oui, forcment c'est la faute des jeunes qui ne comprennent rien et se laissent avoir...


bah, par des slogans comme "tout sauf Sarko" sans rien de constructif, oui...

----------


## r0d

> bah, par des slogans comme "tout sauf Sarko" sans rien de constructif, oui...


Je n'ai pas vot au 2eme tour, mais le "tout sauf sarko" a tout de mme un sens. Un sens qui n'a pas t compris, mais qui est tout de mme lgitime. Le problme "Sarkozy", qui, encore une fois, n'est qu'un symbole, un symptme si vous voulez, est que c'tait un gouvernement trs ax sur la propagande, et une propagande nausabonde, malsaine, qui va avoir des rpercutions sur plusieurs gnrations.
Mme si le PS fait de la merde, et peut-tre pire que ce qu'aurait pu faire Sarkozy sur un 2eme mandat (et si ma tante en avait...), l'impact sociologique ne peut pas tre pire.
C'est ce mme raisonnement qui m'amne  refuser les tentations de type "politique du pire", comme par exemple: "laissons-les mettre le FN au pouvoir, ils verront bien!".

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas vot au 2eme tour, mais le "tout sauf sarko" a tout de mme un sens. Un sens qui n'a pas t compris, mais qui est tout de mme lgitime. Le problme "Sarkozy", qui, encore une fois, n'est qu'un symbole, un symptme si vous voulez, est que c'tait un gouvernement trs ax sur la propagande, et une propagande nausabonde, malsaine, qui va avoir des rpercutions sur plusieurs gnrations.


Si cela avait t limit aux 3 cas (_expulsions, dbat sur l'identit, et campagne_) je veux bien...  la limite..

Sauf que cela a t depuis le dpart, sur tout.... : rforme des retraites, des universits,  de la justice, Fouquet's, yacht, Dati, Carla, Merkel, et j'en passe et des meilleures..

Oui cela va avoir des rpercussions sur plusieurs gnrations, mais pas dans le sens o tu le penses, je crois...

Et on le voit en ce moment. On revient aux politiques des annes 80-90, o on veut surtout ne pas faire de vagues (_rat dans la pratique_) et ne pas rformer en profondeur.. Et o on ostracise une partie de la population.. La "diviison" instaure soi-disant sous Sarko n'est pas mieux - ou pas pire - que celle que l'on vient de voir durant les 5 derniers mois sur le mariage pour tous...

Tout en ne se proccupant que des problmes des bobos des villes, sans vraiment s'occuper des problmes des ouvriers et des "classes populaires"... L'instrumentalisation qui a t faite du "Karcher" et de la "racaille" comme argument anti-Sarko a plus servi le FN que la gauche, car les gens qui vivent dedans pensent comme a (_ils en ont plus que marre de vivre surveills.contrls par des dealers, dans un quartier o leurs enfants vont se faire terroriser pour rentrer dans le cadre du trafic, sinon battus_), ce que Valls assume et auquel il tente de remdier. Mais curieusement on ne lui reproche pas...

Je maintiens que le discours "tout sauf Sarko" sans aucun argument constructif correspond exactement  une volution de la politique vers une politique politicienne sans ides de fond... Des discussions de caf de commerce... Mais qui trouvent un cho bien plus grand qu'avant  cause des mdias et des forums...

----------


## GPPro

> Si cela avait t limit aux 3 cas (_expulsions, dbat sur l'identit, et campagne_) je veux bien...  la limite..
> 
> Sauf que cela a t depuis le dpart, sur tout.... : rforme des retraites, des universits,  de la justice, Fouquet's, yacht, Dati, Carla, Merkel, et j'en passe et des meilleures..
> 
> Oui cela va avoir des rpercussions sur plusieurs gnrations, mais pas dans le sens o tu le penses, je crois...
> 
> Et on le voit en ce moment. On revient aux politiques des annes 80-90, o on veut surtout ne pas faire de vagues (_rat dans la pratique_) et ne pas rformer en profondeur.. Et o on ostracise une partie de la population.. La "diviison" instaure soi-disant sous Sarko n'est pas mieux - ou pas pire - que celle que l'on vient de voir durant les 5 derniers mois sur le mariage pour tous...
> 
> Tout en ne se proccupant que des problmes des bobos des villes, sans vraiment s'occuper des problmes des ouvriers et des "classes populaires"... L'instrumentalisation qui a t faite du "Karcher" et de la "racaille" comme argument anti-Sarko a plus servi le FN que la gauche, car les gens qui vivent dedans pensent comme a (_ils en ont plus que marre de vivre surveills.contrls par des dealers, dans un quartier o leurs enfants vont se faire terroriser pour rentrer dans le cadre du trafic, sinon battus_), ce que Valls assume et auquel il tente de remdier. Mais curieusement on ne lui reproche pas...
> ...


Paye tes clichs !

----------


## souviron34

et toi tes posts, au vu de la grande participation que tu procures  la discussion..

----------


## Caro999

Pas d'accord, L'exclusion des immigrs c'tait le fait du gouvernement de l'poque. L'ostracisation des gays et lesbiens c'est le fait de l'opposition d'aujourd'hui. On n'est pas dans la mme dynamique.

----------


## pmithrandir

On a dj discut de ce sujet sur ce forum il y a 2 mois je crois.

Pour ceux qui disent que ce n'est pas une rforme de gauche, et que seule la droite serait lgitime pour les mettre en place, j'ai toujours trouv qu'il valait mieux pour des salaris avoir certaines rformes difficiles qui passent quand la gauche est au pouvoir, parce que les contrepartie sont plus vidente et les syndicats plus en force pour les rclamer.

L'ide derrire cette loi n'est pas que le CDI disparaissse, mais qu'il redevienne Contrat a dure indetermine, et non contrat a dure illimite comme le pense beaucoup.

Pour palier  cela, on ajoute des droits aux sallaris comme le chomage rechargeable qui permet aux gens de pouvoir essayer un emploi sans tout perdre, comme c'est le cas actuellement.
Quand on a 2 annes pour trouver un boulot, qu'au bout de 2 mois on trouve un taf passable mais qui peut etre bien, qu'on essaye et qu'au bout de 2 mois on dmissionne parce que c'est de la merde, on a plus de droits au chomage actuellement. La, on reprends les droits prcdents.

(y a aussi une histoire de mutuelle, mais je trouve que c'est de la merde pour tout le monde sauf les grandes socit d'assurances qui viennent de gagner 8 milliards de CA par an.)

Tout l'ide est que l'on arrete de penser a scuriser un poste de travail prcis, et qu'on essaye de scuriser la carrire entire, avec des aides pour palier au trous entre plusieurs emplois.

La ou les salaris y gagnent, c'est qu'ils peuvent maintenant dire plus facilement merde a leurs patrons(puisqu'ils ont toujours des droits qui les attendent)

----------


## Jon Shannow

D'accord avec le magicien  :;): , je pense que le deal n'est pas mauvais et qu'il faut, savoir donner pour recevoir. Le problme, aujourd'hui, c'est de donner les moyens aux entreprises d'embaucher, sans que les salaris perdent trop d'avantages. 

C'est pas gagn, et pour rpondre  Souviron, si tu ne vois pas de diffrence avec la mthode Sarko, c'est que tu ne veux pas les voir.

Le "tout sauf Sarko" tait et reste un programma suffisant  mes yeux pour tre lu. Mme si je suis du de Hollande, c'est plus pour s'tre laiss entraner  faire des rformes socitales avant les rformes conomiques et sociales. Je crois que sa plus grande erreur est d'avoir nomm Ayrault premier ministre. Il aurait du nommer Aubry ou Valls selon qu'il souhaitait une politique  gauche ou  droite.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas gagn, et pour rpondre  Souviron, si tu ne vois pas de diffrence avec la mthode Sarko, c'est que tu ne veux pas les voir.


Permet-moi de rigoler un bon coup  ::mouarf:: 

Si l'on reprenait tous les fils posts sous Sarko, avec vos remarques concernant les "phrases", rformes, ou "ides de", et que l'on compare avec ce qui est en train de se passer, je ne sais franchement qui "ne veut pas voir"....

Mas bon je ne te convaincrais pas.. Peut-tre dans 10 ou 15 ans , avec un peu de recul ??

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Permet-moi de rigoler un bon coup


Mais bien sr. 




> Si l'on reprenait tous les fils posts sous Sarko, avec vos remarques concernant les "phrases", rformes, ou "ides de", et que l'on compare avec ce qui est en train de se passer, je ne sais franchement qui "ne veut pas voir"....


Je parle de "mthode Sarkozy" pas des discours. 



> Mas bon je ne te convaincrais pas.. Peut-tre dans 10 ou 15 ans , avec un peu de recul ??


Non, et je ne crois pas que je changerais d'avis.
Si en 2017 on a  nouveau le choix entre Hollande et Sarko, et mme si le bilan de Hollande est trs mauvais, je ne voterai pas pour Sarko. Et mme, surement pour Hollande, parce que, mme en 2017 ou 2022 ou 2027... je maintiendrai le "tout sauf Sarko".
J'espre juste que le bilan final de Hollande sera bon ou au moins pas trop mauvais, et que l'UMP ne sera pas assez bte (mais l, j'ai vraiment un trs gros doute) pour remettre Sarko sur le march !  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Je parle de "mthode Sarkozy" pas des discours.


Je ne parle pas des discours, mais des faits, de la ralit de l'action..


Et le problme est bien l,  mon avis.... Mais c'est pour cela que je parlais de "recul".... 

Car l'action laisse des traces... On verra dans 15 ou 20 ans... 

L'importance de l'action d'un Chef d'Etat n'a que peu  voir avec sa manire de la mettre en oeuvre,  moins que cela ne provoque une Rvokution... Des personnages comme Robespierre ou Napolon, Louis XIV, Pierre le Grand, etc, n'ont pas t des "dmocrates modles", et leur manire de faire a t assez autoritaire...

Et pourtant ce sont nettement plus leurs actions sur lesquelles nous vivons toujours aujourd'hui que sur celles d'un Carnot ou d'un Daladier, ou Louis-Philippe...

----------


## Darkzinus

Si on parle de ralit, j'aimerais bien savoir dans quel domaines les actions de Sarkozy ont t bnfiques ?
Pour ce qui est d'Hollande, je m'abstiens de tout jugement pour l'instant.

----------


## souviron34

puisque le sujet tait sur le boulot, dans les posts prcdents, nous verrons, avec le recul, si les rformes sur la retraite et sur les contrats de travail et la "flexi-scurit" auront t pires sous Hollande que sous Sarko....

De ce que je vois, cela va tre pire, or pour l'instant je ne vois pas de mouvements d'humeur majeurs chez Jon comme j'ai pu en lire au temps de la rformes des retraites de Sarko par exemple.. Quant  la flexi-scurit, c'est kifkif... 

Quand je parle de bilan, je dis "_on verra dans 15 ans ce que vous jugerez comme ayant fait le plus de tort au fameux "modle social"_"...

----------


## pmithrandir

Par ailleur, pour ceux qui disent que c'est la copie de ce que le gvt fillon n'avait pas russi a faire, c'est assez faux, puisque dans cette nouvelle version, le medef a t oblig de ngocier des contreparties aux efforts des salaris. 

Dans la mouture sarko, c'tait juste la possibilit de licencier plus facilement qui tait mis en avant(ce que je trouvais aussi trs bien comme premire tape)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Car l'action laisse des traces... On verra dans 15 ou 20 ans...


Oui, et les "traces" laisses par la bande  Sarko vont avoir du mal a tre gommes tellement elles sont "sales" !  ::aie::  
Si c'est de cela que tu veux parler, alors, oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Sarko a laiss des traces, qui seront aussi durables qu'elles ont t destructrices pour notre pays. D'ailleurs nous en payons le prix maintenant. En fait la chance de la droite, c'est que Sarko ait t battu, au second mandat les horreurs de Sarko n'auraient pu tre caches d'avantages !




> L'importance de l'action d'un Chef d'Etat n'a que peu  voir avec sa manire de la mettre en oeuvre,  moins que cela ne provoque une Rvokution... Des personnages comme Robespierre ou Napolon, Louis XIV, Pierre le Grand, etc, n'ont pas t des "dmocrates modles", et leur manire de faire a t assez autoritaire...
> 
> Et pourtant ce sont nettement plus leurs actions sur lesquelles nous vivons toujours aujourd'hui que sur celles d'un Carnot ou d'un Daladier, ou Louis-Philippe...


La seule comparaison entre Sarko et les illustres personnages que tu cites, ce peut-tre avec Napolon, mais seulement pour la taille, un peu aussi la mgalomanie. 

Je pense qu'avec du recul, comme tu dis, c'est toi qui verra tout les dgts du Sarkozisme...  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense qu'avec du recul, comme tu dis, c'est toi qui verra tout les dgts du Sarkozisme...


Nous verrons  :;): 

Disons que j'ai eu la chance ou la malchance d'tre dans la mme attitude que vous vis--vis de Giscard, et Miterrand... Et que 30 ans aprs, le bilan est sans doute trs nettement plus ngatif pour Miterrand que pour Giscard pour le pays....  (_en dehors de la retraite  60 ans, a a t la fermeture des mines et de la plupart des grandes entreprises industrielles, la privatisation de grands groupes, le dcalage et la marginalisation des syndicats, etc etc_). Malgr des rfomes "socitales" comme les Prudhommes, le bilan a t tellement ngatif que, malgr ces rformes, aujoud'hui les syndicats ne sont plus reprsentatifs, il a fallu remonter l'age de la retraite dans la douleur parce que la rforme avait t faite pour une gnration, en termes lectoralistes, et pas pense sur le long terme, avec une occupation des dbats depuis maintenant plus de 15 ans...  et j'en passe et quelques meilleures, comme les aides du contribuable  des socits prives, etc etc.. une implantation du FN bien au-del des anciennes terres de chasse de l'extrme droite traditionnelle, etc

Bref..

Je ne crois pas aux slogans.... Et ce "tout sauf Sarko" est un des slogans les pires qu'il soit...

Je pense que en regardant en arrire vous penserez kifkif. Mais l, c'est impossible...

----------


## r0d

> Par ailleur, pour ceux qui disent que c'est la copie de ce que le gvt fillon n'avait pas russi a faire, c'est assez faux, puisque dans cette nouvelle version, le medef a t oblig de ngocier des contreparties aux efforts des salaris.


C'est sr, c'est comme le trait de Lisbonne qui est diffrent du TCE.
Un petit lien pour savoir de quoi on parle.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est sr, c'est comme le trait de Lisbonne qui est diffrent du TCE.
> Un petit lien pour savoir de quoi on parle.


Qu'il y ait des points commun ne veut pas dire qu'on a les mmes accords.

(et oui, le trait de lisbonne est bien moins bien que la constitution... puisqu'il ne donne aucun nouveau pouvoir au peuple, contrairement  celle ci. Il est donc diffrent. L'erreur du rfrundum a t de donner un trait en terme juridique a une population non duque pour a, qui a t largement incompris(un principe n'est pas aussi fort qu'une directive ou qu'une loi en droit. On pourrait comparer ca au balancage des doc technique d'un projet JAVA sans explication  une femme de mnage en lui demandant son avis sur le choix de l'algorythme de tri...)

----------


## Marco46

> C'est sr, c'est comme le trait de Lisbonne qui est diffrent du TCE.
> Un petit lien pour savoir de quoi on parle.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQe1qjqDX8Y"]La version vido[/ame], plus chronophage mais plus sympa !

----------


## Marco46

> L'ide derrire cette loi n'est pas que le CDI disparaissse, mais qu'il redevienne Contrat a dure indetermine, et non contrat a dure illimite comme le pense beaucoup.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour palier  cela, on ajoute des droits aux sallaris comme le chomage rechargeable qui permet aux gens de pouvoir essayer un emploi sans tout perdre, comme c'est le cas actuellement.
> Quand on a 2 annes pour trouver un boulot, qu'au bout de 2 mois on trouve un taf passable mais qui peut etre bien, qu'on essaye et qu'au bout de 2 mois on dmissionne parce que c'est de la merde, on a plus de droits au chomage actuellement. La, on reprends les droits prcdents.
> 
> [...]
> 
> La ou les salaris y gagnent, c'est qu'ils peuvent maintenant dire plus facilement merde a leurs patrons(puisqu'ils ont toujours des droits qui les attendent)


L'accord dit que le droit rechargeable (son contenu et ses modalits) sera discut dans une future discussion. Il dit qu'il *sera discut*.

Il ne dit pas que la perte des droits suite  une dmission  l'initiative du salari sera supprime. C'est une invention de ta part puisque cela n'a pas encore t discut !

En fin de compte, il s'agit simplement d'une promesse de ngociation, mais nous ne connaissons ni le contenu final de la ngociation, ni si cette ngociation aboutira ou non.

*Le salari n'y gagne donc absolument rien*.


D'un point de vue plus gnral, je vous renvoie  cette discussion que nous avions eu l'an dernier. Ca se connecte quand mme beaucoup ...

----------


## pmithrandir

http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...-ce-555752.php

Est ce que ca n'a pas t vot finalement ?(je crois que le medef a dailleur un poil ronchonn a cause de ca)

Aprs, ils disent que c'est bon quand on revient au chomage, mais ne prcise pas la faon d'y revenir.(interrompre la priode d'essai est ce bloquant par exemple

----------


## daniel.d

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'article dit : 
> 
> 
> Si c'est bien le sujet, il s'agit de l'accord qui a fait grand bruit il y a quelques temps, et donc on en a bien parle.
> 
> Quant aux organisations qui signent ou pas, vu qu'elles ne sont pas representatives, je ne vois pas ce que ca change.


La CGT reprsente plus de monde que le MEDEF ou la CFE CGC non ?

----------


## souviron34

> La CGT reprsente plus de monde que le MEDEF ou la CFE CGC non ?


plus de monde, je ne sais pas..

Proportionnellement sans doute pas : 34% des voix tout confondus (sur un total de 25% de participation) en 2008... mais seulement 17% chez les cadres contre 27%  la CFE/CGC....

C'est le malheur de l'avance de l'inividlualisme d'une part et du ratage des syndicats vers le tertiaire dans les annes 80..

On est pass de 63% de participation des salaris aux Prudhommes en 1969  25% en 2009.. alors que chez les patrons c'est  peu prs stable...

Alors que e MEDEF et associs cumule 73% du vote des patrons, avec une hausse de la participation  31%.. 

http://www.cgt.fr/Elections-prud-homales,35428.html

http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/2008...on-record-.php

http://www.lepetitjuriste.fr/droit-s...e-dune-reforme

Donc, en admettant que tout le monde soit salari, la CGT ne reprsente qu"un tiers de 25%.... Soit *8%* du total des salaris..

Et l'ensemble des organisations *que 25%* des salaris..

Il y a donc un gros problme de reprsentaitivt.. Ce qui n'tait pas le cas il y a 40 ans...

----------


## GPPro

> plus de monde, je ne sais pas..
> 
> Proportionnellement sans doute pas : 34% des voix tout confondus (sur un total de 25% de participation) en 2008... mais seulement 17% chez les cadres contre 27%  la CFE/CGC....
> 
> C'est le malheur de l'avance de l'inividlualisme d'une part et du ratage des syndicats vers le tertiaire dans les annes 80..
> 
> On est pass de 63% de participation des salaris aux Prudhommes en 1969  25% en 2009.. alors que chez les patrons c'est  peu prs stable...
> 
> Alors que e MEDEF et associs cumule 73% du vote des patrons, avec une hausse de la participation  31%.. 
> ...


Donc ils reprsentent  eux seuls quasiment un tiers des syndiqus. Juste pour remettre les choses dans le bon ordre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour voter, il faut quand mme...

se deplacer en milieu de journe a l'autre bout de la ville parfois... pratqiue quand on es pas mobile(je me souvien a rennes ou une zone avec seulement 20 000 salaris n'avait pas de bureau de vote)

Travailler depuis quelques temps, autrement on est pas sur les listes... 

Se debrouiller pour que son nom soit dplac dans la bonne ville si on est mobile...
Et arriver a savoir le programme des organisations qui sont a vrai dire peu claire.
Bref, mme en voulant voter je n'avais pas pu(pas inscrit sur les listes et bureau de toute facon innaccessible)

Donc, pour moi, les syndicats... ne reprsentent pas grand monde, et surement pas moi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc ils reprsentent  eux seuls quasiment un tiers des syndiqus. Juste pour remettre les choses dans le bon ordre.


Et ? 1/3 de rien, c'est pas grand-chose.

Les syndicats franais sont archaques et ne veulent pas volus avec le reste de la socit (ils me font penser  certaines des personnes qui ont manifest contre le mariage pour tous, avec le slogan "une famille = un homme + une femme"  ::roll::  

Aujourd'hui, les syndicats ne reprsentent plus que les intrts des fonctionnaires. Les autres...  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Et ? 1/3 de rien, c'est pas grand-chose.


Ok, file-moi un tiers de ton salaire alors ? 1/3 de tes biens sinon ? Essaie de rflchir un peu quand mme avant d'crire n'importe quoi...

----------


## souviron34

> Donc ils reprsentent  eux seuls quasiment un tiers des syndiqus. Juste pour remettre les choses dans le bon ordre.


Faudrait savoir lire....

Et le MEDEF reprsentent *3/4* des patrons....

Donc en terme de nombre, pour la reprsentativit on ne peut parler qu'en proportion, puisqu'une usine a un seul patron et X salaris...

Et que donc X% des patrons influencent directement bien plus de personnes salaries...

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc ils reprsentent  eux seuls quasiment un tiers des syndiqus. Juste pour remettre les choses dans le bon ordre.


Donc pour toi l'abstention aux lections ne remet absolument pas en cause la lgitimit des lus (54% d'abstention aux dernires europennes) ?

----------


## GPPro

> Donc pour toi l'abstention aux lections ne remet absolument pas en cause la lgitimit des lus (54% d'abstention aux dernires europennes) ?


Encore une fois je ne suis pas un acharn de la dmocratie (euphmisme).

----------


## pmithrandir

Gppro, en gnral, on remet en question l'utilit mme de ces syndicats...

je me souviens dailleur que beaucoup d'entre eux tait bien incapable d'expliquer en quoi c'tait intressant de s'affilier.

Une des seules raisons tait d'avoir des passe droits pour passer devant les autres pour une affectation...

Rien de bien sympa.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok, file-moi un tiers de ton salaire alors ? 1/3 de tes biens sinon ? Essaie de rflchir un peu quand mme avant d'crire n'importe quoi...


Et toi, renseignes-toi avant de nous jeter ta morgue  la figure.
Lis ceci, par exemple, et constates qu'aujourd'hui les syndiqus reprsentent 7-8% des salaris. Avoues que c'est peu, non ? Alors 1/3 de 7-8% c'est franchement peu pour se la jouer "Au nom des salaris",  non ?

----------


## daniel.d

Pourquoi un salari se syndiquerait ?
- blocage de carrire
- critique de la direction
- critique des autres salaris non syndiqus
- investissement personnel dans les luttes
- ....

Pensez-vous que les avances sociales sont venues uniquement par la bonne volont des employeurs ?

En 36 congs pays, 68 augmentations trs forte des salaires, aujourd'hui les syndicats permettent parfois d'attnuer les effets des plans sociaux en ngociant les conditions de dpart.

Ngociations des conditions de travail et salaire au niveau des branches et des entreprises.

Dfense de salaris.

Dfense au prud'hommes.

Dans d'autres pays il y a plus de syndiqus car sinon vous n'avez pas la mutuelle ou tout simplement les avantages acquis dans les branches professionnelles.

Il y aura toujours des personnes pour oser dire qu'on peu se dfendre seuls.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Dans d'autres pays il y a plus de syndiqus car sinon vous n'avez pas la mutuelle ou tout simplement les avantages acquis dans les branches professionnelles.


Avant de comparer seulement le nombre de syndiques, il faut aussi regarder la difference de syndicalisme ; il y a pas mal de pays avec un syndicalisme par branche, ce qui change pas mal.

Dans ces pays, les syndicats agissent en amon, et signent des accords valables plusieurs annees, pendant lesquels ils s'engagent a ne mener absolument aucune action. Et AVANT le renouvellement des accords, syndicat et direction discutent, de maniere virulente, dans le but d'arriver a un accord sans besoin de faire greve.

Par contre, en cas de non-accord, le blocage peut etre total ou presque, pendant plusieurs mois.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourquoi un salari se syndiquerait ?
> - blocage de carrire
> - critique de la direction
> - critique des autres salaris non syndiqus
> - investissement personnel dans les luttes
> - ....
> 
> Pensez-vous que les avances sociales sont venues uniquement par la bonne volont des employeurs ?
> 
> ...


Le problme, c'est que syndiqu ou pas, on obtient dj tout cela... pourquoi en plus aller se faire tiqueter ou se coltiner des discours de gauchiste haineux ?

Sans compter que nombre de gens ne sont pas contre redonner un peu de ces avantages pour avoir un boulot ou un salaire plus lev.

Par exemple, avoir 0 RTT + 20 jours de congs seulement mais gagner 10% en plus, je signe.
Si on met fait travailler 39 ou 40 heures je signe encore(au canada comme en Roumanie c'est le cas, donc je suis habitu)

Alors, les rgles de travail ppre  la franaise dfendues par les syndicats, ca me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose.

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme, c'est que syndiqu ou pas, on obtient dj tout cela... pourquoi en plus aller se faire tiqueter ou se coltiner des discours de gauchiste haineux ?


Tu l'obtiens parce que des syndicats se sont battus pour que tu l'obtiennes, c'est ce que le monsieur te dit  ::roll:: 




> Sans compter que nombre de gens ne sont pas contre redonner un peu de ces avantages pour avoir un boulot ou un salaire plus lev.


Et donc ? Il faut interdire les syndicats ?




> Par exemple, avoir 0 RTT + 20 jours de congs seulement mais gagner 10% en plus, je signe.
> 
> Si on met fait travailler 39 ou 40 heures je signe encore(au canada comme en Roumanie c'est le cas, donc je suis habitu)


Trouves toi un emploi de cadre, tu seras mieux pay et tu feras autant d'heures que tu veux sans te prendre la tte avec les heures supp !




> Alors, les rgles de travail ppre  la franaise dfendues par les syndicats, ca me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose.


Ce qui me fait marrer c'est ce genre de phrases stupides. Sincrement tu vaux bien mieux que a ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu l'obtiens parce que des syndicats se sont battus pour que tu l'obtiennes, c'est ce que le monsieur te dit


C'est bien ce qui a t dit, non ? Le syndicalisme *d'aujourd'hui* n'a plus la valeur qu'il avait. Les syndicalistes qui se sont battus pour avoir, ne sont pas les syndicalistes qui se battent pour s'accrocher  ce qu'ils ont.  :;): 


[quote=Marco46;7343122]
Et donc ? Il faut interdire les syndicats ?[QUOTE=Marco46;7343122]
Typiquement franais, comme remarque. Si on veut refonder, alors c'est qu'on veut interdire. Le changement, c'est impossible !





> Trouves toi un emploi de cadre, tu seras mieux pay et tu feras autant d'heures que tu veux sans te prendre la tte avec les heures supp !


Perdu ! Depuis le passage au 35h, les cadres sont soumis au mme rgime que les autres salaris !  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Si on met fait travailler 39 ou 40 heures je signe encore(au canada comme en Roumanie c'est le cas, donc je suis habitu)


Mais si tu veux travailler plus, rien ne t'en empche. Tu vas voir ton patron, tu lui expliques que tu es ok pour faire 40 heures au lieu de 35, et tu ngocie ton salaire en fonction. Je ne comprend pas o est le problme.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mais si tu veux travailler plus, rien ne t'en empche. Tu vas voir ton patron, tu lui expliques que tu es ok pour faire 40 heures au lieu de 35, et tu ngocie ton salaire en fonction. Je ne comprend pas o est le problme.


Dans certaines grosses boites, cela pose un probleme aux syndicats. 

Je les ai vu venir expliquer a un cadre que non, il ne pouvait pas faire plus d'heures, que c'etait de la concurrence deloyale, qu'il piquait le boulot des chomeurs, et que si la planete allait mal, c'est a cause de lui. [Quoi que j'ai un doute pour le dernier point].

Et dans ce cas, soit tu te bats contre les syndicats, soit tu fermes ta gueule et tu fais 35h comme eux. Attention, le temps pour sortir du batiment est compte comme du temps de travail (et ca aussi c'est du vecu).

----------


## r0d

> Dans certaines grosses boites, cela pose un probleme aux syndicats. [...] concurrence deloyale [...]


Et bien alors il faut se syndiquer aussi, dans un syndicat concurrent, comme a ce sera de la concurrence loyale!  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et bien alors il faut se syndiquer aussi, dans un syndicat concurrent, comme a ce sera de la concurrence loyale!


Dans ce genre de boite, un syndicaliste qui travaille 40h, c'est un truc a ce que la boite se mette en greve !  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est bien ce qui a t dit, non ? Le syndicalisme *d'aujourd'hui* n'a plus la valeur qu'il avait. Les syndicalistes qui se sont battus pour avoir, ne sont pas les syndicalistes qui se battent pour s'accrocher  ce qu'ils ont.


Mais ils ne se battent pour s'accrocher  ce qu'ils ont, ils se battent pour s'accrocher * ce que l'on a* !
Je t'invite  relire le post de Daniel.d avec le lequel je suis 100% d'accord.




> Perdu ! Depuis le passage au 35h, les cadres sont soumis au mme rgime que les autres salaris !


Mmh ... 

Je suis au forfait sur 218 jours par an. J'ai des RTT. Et je regarde pas ma montre au toutes les 3 min  partir de 16h30 pour partir au bout de 7h, je fais plutt autour de 9h par jour.
Avant j'tais pas cadre mais employ, aux 35h, et vu le salaire que je touchais je te garanti qu'au bout de 7h de taf la seule chose qui pouvait me faire rester devant mon clavier c'tait un client plant.
La contrepartie du nb d'heures non comptes c'est que ma paye est *nettement* suprieure.
Quel rapport entre ces deux rgimes ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu l'obtiens parce que des syndicats se sont battus pour que tu l'obtiennes, c'est ce que le monsieur te dit


Tant mieux pour eux... oui, on vit bien.
Mais ce nest pas parce que des mecs se sont battu pour quelque chose que je suis oblig d'approuver



> Et donc ? Il faut interdire les syndicats ?


Absoluement pas... mais je n'ai pas vu un seul syndicat en France, a part peut etre la CFDT nationalement, qui envisageait de discuter avec les patrons. Ils sont tous dans une rethorique guerrire.

Moi, je vais pas au boulot pour faire la guerre, et si mon patron me fait chier, je vais voir ailleur si l'herbe est plus verte et si il le faut je change de pays.




> Trouves toi un emploi de cadre, tu seras mieux pay et tu feras autant d'heures que tu veux sans te prendre la tte avec les heures supp !


Je dois etre cadre en roumanie, mais encore a 40h/sem officiellement.



> Ce qui me fait marrer c'est ce genre de phrases stupides. Sincrement tu vaux bien mieux que a ...


En fait, je suis assez dsabus par la mentalit franaise actuellement. En gnral, ce qu'il en ressort, c'est que c'tait mieux avant, qu'on doit conserver des acquis, qu'on doit conserver le travail...

Jamais on ne retrouve en preire ligne des gens qui veulent amliorere le resultat, produire mieux, faire grandir leur boite, etc...

Bilan, pas de boulot pour les jeunes, et un fric monstre dpens a former des jeunes qui se barrent a l'tranger pour travailler.

L'tat a investit 50 000  dans mes tudes. J'ai pay 125 d'impots une anne, et j'ai boss en tout moins de 2 annes en France sur 5 annes travaille pour le moment... et je rentre pas de suite parce que ma copine n'aura pas plus de boulot qu'avant.
Elle, son master n'aura couter que 60 ou 70 000 euro a l'tat...

----------


## Marco46

> Tant mieux pour eux... oui, on vit bien.
> Mais ce nest pas parce que des mecs se sont battu pour quelque chose que je suis oblig d'approuver


En effet tu es libre de te laisser faire  ::roll:: 




> Absoluement pas... mais je n'ai pas vu un seul syndicat en France, a part peut etre la CFDT nationalement, qui envisageait de discuter avec les patrons. Ils sont tous dans une rethorique guerrire.


Minute l, le patronat aussi fait pression de tous bords depuis toujours pour dfendre ses intrts, et depuis quelques annes il russit  obtenir des gouvernements successifs qu'ils grignotent petit  petit le code du travail.
Les syndicats sont quand mme supposs dfendre les intrts des salaris et le patronat livre une guerre au code du travail,  partir de l je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant  l'attitude de certains syndicats. Je trouve au contraire que la CFDT est bien trop souvent dans la compromission facile.

En rsum chacun son rle.




> Moi, je vais pas au boulot pour faire la guerre, et si mon patron me fait chier, je vais voir ailleur si l'herbe est plus verte et si il le faut je change de pays.


Trs bien, c'est pas forcment dans les possibilits de tout le monde. La plupart des gens n'ont pas 25 ans et la vie devant eux, ils ont une famille, des enfants, une vie sociale tablie, etc ... Et n'ont pas forcment envie de sacrifier tout a pour prserver les marges des patrons.




> En fait, je suis assez dsabus par la mentalit franaise actuellement. En gnral, ce qu'il en ressort, c'est que c'tait mieux avant, qu'on doit conserver des acquis, qu'on doit conserver le travail...


C'est vrai que prfrer gagner une vie meilleure en travaillant plutt que de travailler plus pour gagner moins c'est une mentalit dplorable  ::aie:: 




> Jamais on ne retrouve en preire ligne des gens qui veulent amliorere le resultat, produire mieux, faire grandir leur boite, etc...


Chacun ses intrts et ses devoirs, tout ce que tu cites relve de la responsabilit des chefs d'entreprises.




> Bilan, pas de boulot pour les jeunes, et un fric monstre dpens a former des jeunes qui se barrent a l'tranger pour travailler.
> 
> L'tat a investit 50 000  dans mes tudes. J'ai pay 125 d'impots une anne, et j'ai boss en tout moins de 2 annes en France sur 5 annes travaille pour le moment... et je rentre pas de suite parce que ma copine n'aura pas plus de boulot qu'avant.
> Elle, son master n'aura couter que 60 ou 70 000 euro a l'tat...


Question mentalit t'es quand mme ultra-limite. T'expliques que les gens ont une mentalit pourrie parce qu'ils dfendent leurs intrts et  ct de a toi tu as profit toute ta vie des bienfaits de l'tat providence et tu te barres  l'tranger pile au moment o tu pourrais tre utile  la socit. 

Ca te pose pas de problme ?

Sinon je ne vois pas le rapport entre les luttes syndicales et les jeunes qui n'ont pas de boulot.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais ils ne se battent pour s'accrocher  ce qu'ils ont, ils se battent pour s'accrocher * ce que l'on a* !


C'est un point de vue. Aucun syndicat ne dfend mes intrts, dsol. Je les vois dfendre les "trains qui ne roulent pas et qui emmerdent tout les travailleurs", les "avantages honts d'une catgories de franais, au dtriment complet de la majorit". Et surtout, le besoin d'exister, leur nombre d'adhrents ne cessent de diminuer alors, bon, on s'agite, on crie, on s'oppose, mais on ne rflchit pas, hein ! On n'a pas le temps !  ::aie:: 




> Mmh ... 
> 
> Je suis au forfait sur 218 jours par an. J'ai des RTT. Et je regarde pas ma montre au toutes les 3 min  partir de 16h30 pour partir au bout de 7h, je fais plutt autour de 9h par jour.
> Avant j'tais pas cadre mais employ, aux 35h, et vu le salaire que je touchais je te garanti qu'au bout de 7h de taf la seule chose qui pouvait me faire rester devant mon clavier c'tait un client plant.
> La contrepartie du nb d'heures non comptes c'est que ma paye est *nettement* suprieure.
> Quel rapport entre ces deux rgimes ?


Ben, moi, je te donne ce qui dit la loi, aprs tu fais ce que tu veux, hein ? 




> Minute l, le patronat aussi fait pression de tous bords depuis toujours pour dfendre ses intrts, et depuis quelques annes il russit  obtenir des gouvernements successifs qu'ils grignotent petit  petit le code du travail.
> Les syndicats sont quand mme supposs dfendre les intrts des salaris et le patronat livre une guerre au code du travail,  partir de l je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant  l'attitude de certains syndicats. Je trouve au contraire que la CFDT est bien trop souvent dans la compromission facile.


Entre l'opposition systmatique, sans rflexion, et le compromis rflchit, je prfre le second positionnement.
Ce que je reproche aux syndicats franais, justement, c'est ce crneaux du blocage systmatique. Aucune ngociation possible. 
Ensuite, il faut parfois regarder un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez. Les syndicats sont au travailleurs ce que le Amstrad est  l'informatique. C'tait chouette, mais c'est dpass. 
Et ce qui a t ngoci et obtenu dans les annes 50/60 en priode fastes peut-tre trs nfaste  la situation actuelle. Et, bloquer toutes ngociations au nom d'acquis qui n'ont plus lieu d'tre, c'est absurde. 
Faut pas s'tonner si les patrons obtiennent beaucoup en ce moment. Le chmage est au plus haut, et ce ne sont pas les syndicalistes qui vont embauchs les mecs qui se font licencier, parce que LE syndicat refuse de revenir sur un accord signer y a 20 ou  30 ans !  ::aie:: 
a me rappelle les syndicats des cheminots qui ont bloqu tous les travailleurs dans les annes 90 pour conserver "la prime de charbonnage"  ::aie::  C'est vrai que c'est dur le charbon, pour les conducteurs des trains actuels.  ::aie:: 




> C'est vrai que prfrer gagner une vie meilleure en travaillant plutt que de travailler plus pour gagner moins c'est une mentalit dplorable


Enfin, l on en vient  : "je prfre tre au chmage que de travailler..."  ::ccool:: 




> Sinon je ne vois pas le rapport entre les luttes syndicales et les jeunes qui n'ont pas de boulot.


Ben, c'est justement le problme qu'on les syndicats. Ils ne voient pas le rapport !  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Trs bien, c'est pas forcment dans les possibilits de tout le monde. La plupart des gens n'ont pas 25 ans et la vie devant eux, ils ont une famille, des enfants, une vie sociale tablie, etc ... Et n'ont pas forcment envie de sacrifier tout a pour prserver les marges des patrons.


Mme a 55 ans, on peut se mettre un coup de pied au fesse. Dans certains pays, c'est le moment ou les gens utilise leur exprience pour faire du consulting, ou ils monte une boite, etc...



> Chacun ses intrts et ses devoirs, tout ce que tu cites relve de la responsabilit des chefs d'entreprises.


Justement, pas que.
Le chef, il est tout seul... niveau innovation, il s'loigne de plus en plus des clients et des ralits concrtes(possibilit techniques... etc)

Si les salaris ne proposent pas des innovations, rien n'avance. C'est souvent les salaris qui ont un besoin, ou qui voient des clients avec un besoin....

Exemple, quand je bossais au canada, je travaillais pour un boite ou un logiciel avait t developp pour interagir avec facebook, twitter, etc... Dstination business

Tu crois que c'est qui qui a propos l'ide ? Un salari qui voulait : 
 - s'clater sur un projet motivant
 - s'en mettre plein les fouilles (30-40% d'augmentation salariales, c'est pas nul non plus)
 - un CV sympa

Au final, 
 - il a du se faire 40 000$ de plus par an juste avec le salaire (soit 160-200 000$ environ + prime, total : 250k je pense)
 - il a eu un boulot garanti des annes

Ok, la boite a fait son beurre, mais pas dit que tout seul, sans l'appui du reste des salaris (force de vente, RH, contact) il aurait eu cette opportunit ni que ca aurait fonctionn.



> Question mentalit t'es quand mme ultra-limite. T'expliques que les gens ont une mentalit pourrie parce qu'ils dfendent leurs intrts et  ct de a toi tu as profit toute ta vie des bienfaits de l'tat providence et tu te barres  l'tranger pile au moment o tu pourrais tre utile  la socit.


Encore faudrait il que la socit veuille de moi. avce ma licence pro d'info, au canada je suis un dev diplom, en Roumanie je suis chef d'quipe avec des master d'info ou des ingenieur qui sortent de polytechnique sous ma responsabilit.
En France, je fais de la merde pour un salaire aussi pourri.

Ma copine a cherch un an des offres d'emploi en droit europen en france. Elle a vu 3 annonces pass en un an qui demandait 10 ans d'anciennet, et une annonce en Roumanie qui correspondait a son profil. 
Vu l'image(fausse) de la Roumanie en France tu crois que c'tait notre destination favorite ?



> Ca te pose pas de problme ?


Si justement... et je trouve qu'une socit qui finance a perte ses jeune est voue a l'chec. 



> Sinon je ne vois pas le rapport entre les luttes syndicales et les jeunes qui n'ont pas de boulot.


Immobiliser la socit, l'entourer de scurit et de carcan, ca n'aide pas  grandir,  innover.
Ca n'aide pas non plus a embaucher donc...

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai peut-tre une vision ngative des choses, mais je pense que dans ma SSII, avec la mme ide et les mmes rsultats pour la bote, j'aurais eu des flicitations de mes suprieurs, et au moins 3% d'augmentation (mais c'est vraiment parce qu'ils sont sympa).

----------


## Marco46

> C'est un point de vue. Aucun syndicat ne dfend mes intrts, dsol. Je les vois dfendre les "trains qui ne roulent pas et qui emmerdent tout les travailleurs", les "avantages honts d'une catgories de franais, au dtriment complet de la majorit". Et surtout, le besoin d'exister, leur nombre d'adhrents ne cessent de diminuer alors, bon, on s'agite, on crie, on s'oppose, mais on ne rflchit pas, hein ! On n'a pas le temps !


Ils reprsentent un contre pouvoir  celui des patrons. Ils servent donc bien ton intrt de salari, au minimum indirectement en exerant une pression sur le patronat  chaque ngociation importante.

Quand  la reprsentativit que dire de celle des politiques ? Elle est moindre que celle des syndicats (rapport entre syndiqus et militants encarts) et personne ne crie  l'illgitimit des lections si ?




> Entre l'opposition systmatique, sans rflexion, et le compromis rflchit, je prfre le second positionnement.
> Ce que je reproche aux syndicats franais, justement, c'est ce crneaux du blocage systmatique. Aucune ngociation possible.


Mais pourquoi tu ne reproches pas la mme chose au patronat ? As-tu dj vu le patronat proposer un avancement quelconque pour les salaris ?

Je te reproche le 2 poids 2 mesures dans ce dbat.




> Ensuite, il faut parfois regarder un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez. Les syndicats sont au travailleurs ce que le Amstrad est  l'informatique. C'tait chouette, mais c'est dpass. 
> Et ce qui a t ngoci et obtenu dans les annes 50/60 en priode fastes peut-tre trs nfaste  la situation actuelle. Et, bloquer toutes ngociations au nom d'acquis qui n'ont plus lieu d'tre, c'est absurde.


Et qui va ngocier dans l'intrt des salaris lors des diffrentes rformes ncessaires si c'est pas les syndicats ? Dpass ? J'ai l'impression que tu ne comprends rien du tout au fonctionnement des rformes. Les syndicats sont une ncessit.




> Faut pas s'tonner si les patrons obtiennent beaucoup en ce moment. Le chmage est au plus haut, et ce ne sont pas les syndicalistes qui vont embauchs les mecs qui se font licencier, parce que LE syndicat refuse de revenir sur un accord signer y a 20 ou  30 ans ! 
> a me rappelle les syndicats des cheminots qui ont bloqu tous les travailleurs dans les annes 90 pour conserver "la prime de charbonnage"  C'est vrai que c'est dur le charbon, pour les conducteurs des trains actuels.


Certains peuvent abuser certes, mais il ne faut pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain pour autant.




> Enfin, l on en vient  : "je prfre tre au chmage que de travailler..."


J'ai dit a moi ? Ou a ?




> Ben, c'est justement le problme qu'on les syndicats. Ils ne voient pas le rapport !


Parce qu'il n'y en a aucun. Ca reviendrait  dire que le droit du travail est la cause principale du chmage ce qui est stupide.

Au fait, je ne suis pas syndiqu, c'est juste que le discours libral  la mode sans prendre aucun recul non merci.

----------


## Marco46

> Mme a 55 ans, on peut se mettre un coup de pied au fesse. Dans certains pays, c'est le moment ou les gens utilise leur exprience pour faire du consulting, ou ils monte une boite, etc...


Ahah ah ahah  ::): 

Je vois bien Robert 57, ouvrier depuis 39 ans dans une industrie faire pter le costard et les cartes de visites de consultant en tournage fraisage.

Ridicule.




> Justement, pas que.
> Le chef, il est tout seul... niveau innovation, il s'loigne de plus en plus des clients et des ralits concrtes(possibilit techniques... etc)
> 
> Si les salaris ne proposent pas des innovations, rien n'avance. C'est souvent les salaris qui ont un besoin, ou qui voient des clients avec un besoin....


S'il veut faire de la R&D, il embauche des salaris pour faire de la R&D. Mais le salari de lui mme n'a pas  faire de la R&D, c'est mme une faute professionnelle de passer du temps de travail  faire autre chose que ce qui t'a t demand.




> Exemple, quand je bossais au canada, je travaillais pour un boite ou un logiciel avait t developp pour interagir avec facebook, twitter, etc... Dstination business
> 
> Tu crois que c'est qui qui a propos l'ide ? Un salari qui voulait : 
>  - s'clater sur un projet motivant
>  - s'en mettre plein les fouilles (30-40% d'augmentation salariales, c'est pas nul non plus)
>  - un CV sympa
> 
> Au final, 
>  - il a du se faire 40 000$ de plus par an juste avec le salaire (soit 160-200 000$ environ + prime, total : 250k je pense)
> ...


Mais si le mec a eu le temps de faire son taf + a trs bien. Elle devait tre belle sa vie sociale ...




> Encore faudrait il que la socit veuille de moi. avce ma licence pro d'info, au canada je suis un dev diplom, en Roumanie je suis chef d'quipe avec des master d'info ou des ingenieur qui sortent de polytechnique sous ma responsabilit.
> En France, je fais de la merde pour un salaire aussi pourri.


Informaticien expriment, mme  bac+3, mobile, et tu trouves pas de taf rmunrateur ? C'est pas possible, tu t'y prends comme une saucisse.




> Ma copine a cherch un an des offres d'emploi en droit europen en france. Elle a vu 3 annonces pass en un an qui demandait 10 ans d'anciennet, et une annonce en Roumanie qui correspondait a son profil. 
> Vu l'image(fausse) de la Roumanie en France tu crois que c'tait notre destination favorite ?


Je sais pas, non ?




> Si justement... et je trouve qu'une socit qui finance a perte ses jeune est voue a l'chec.


Oui.




> Immobiliser la socit, l'entourer de scurit et de carcan, ca n'aide pas  grandir,  innover.
> Ca n'aide pas non plus a embaucher donc...


Supprimer toute forme de protection n'aide pas mieux  embaucher et cre les conditions d'une explosion sociale qui peut tre dramatique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ahah ah ahah 
> 
> Je vois bien Robert 57, ouvrier depuis 39 ans dans une industrie faire pter le costard et les cartes de visites de consultant en tournage fraisage.
> 
> Ridicule.


Et c'est moi qui suis sens etre de droite ? Mais srieusement ce mpris pour les ouvrier, c'est assez affligeant. Oui, robert n'est pas aussi con a 57 ans qu'a 20. Il a appris, il a des connaissances techniques et connait pas mal de rouage que n'irait pas imaginer un nouveau.
La plupart des innovations viennent justement des ouvriers.

Rien qu'en formation, il peut montrer a des plus jeunes comme optimiser le travail, comment moins se fatiguer, ou leur faire comprendre pourquoi on en est arriv a un choix technologique par le pass.

Bref, Robert, je pense qu'il a sa chance.




> S'il veut faire de la R&D, il embauche des salaris pour faire de la R&D. Mais le salari de lui mme n'a pas  faire de la R&D, c'est mme une faute professionnelle de passer du temps de travail  faire autre chose que ce qui t'a t demand.
> 
> Mais si le mec a eu le temps de faire son taf + a trs bien. Elle devait tre belle sa vie sociale ...


Une ide, c'est se doucher et avoir un concept, c'est prendre quelques jours pour peaufiner le concept et aller le prsenter aux autres. C'est pas couteux en temps. Ce qui l'est, c'est de la mettre en place soit mme.





> Informaticien expriment, mme  bac+3, mobile, et tu trouves pas de taf rmunrateur ? C'est pas possible, tu t'y prends comme une saucisse.


Tu crois quoi, en salaire local en Roumanie, je vis au croisement des 3 lignes de mtro, je suis sur les champs lyses de la ville(bd unirii), a 5 minutes des quartiers des bars a pied...
J'ai une femme de mnage qui me fait aussi le repassage, un appart de 80m a peu prs...

En plus de ca, je suis chef d'quipe de 12 personnes, qui devrait monter a 16 d'ici dcembre et j'ai un budget de 900 k sous ma responsabilit... en augmentation...

Donc, avant d'avoir ce genre d'opportunit en France... et ce confort de vie grace a un salaire de dev bac +3... c'est pas que je suis pas dou, mais y a pas grand monde qui paye 3000 pour mon travail en province ou 5-6000 a paris.



> Supprimer toute forme de protection n'aide pas mieux  embaucher et cre les conditions d'une explosion sociale qui peut tre dramatique.


explosion sociale...  j'ai pas eu cette impression dans ces affreux pays libraux...

Au contraire, ils sont bien plus calme, et de pas les entendre raler sur le patron toute la journe, ca repose.

----------


## Marco46

> Et c'est moi qui suis sens etre de droite ? Mais srieusement ce mpris pour les ouvrier, c'est assez affligeant. Oui, robert n'est pas aussi con a 57 ans qu'a 20. Il a appris, il a des connaissances techniques et connait pas mal de rouage que n'irait pas imaginer un nouveau.
> La plupart des innovations viennent justement des ouvriers.
> 
> Rien qu'en formation, il peut montrer a des plus jeunes comme optimiser le travail, comment moins se fatiguer, ou leur faire comprendre pourquoi on en est arriv a un choix technologique par le pass.
> 
> Bref, Robert, je pense qu'il a sa chance.


C'est pas du mpris, c'est toi qui te fait des films. Les mecs qui ont boss toute leur vie devant une machine ils veulent faire leur temps et aller prendre une retraite bien mrite. Ils ont pas tes rves de gloire de jeune cadre dynamique.

T'as dj parl avec un ouvrier ?

T'as dj vu un ouvrier ?




> Une ide, c'est se doucher et avoir un concept, c'est prendre quelques jours pour peaufiner le concept et aller le prsenter aux autres. C'est pas couteux en temps. Ce qui l'est, c'est de la mettre en place soit mme.


Si c'est trs couteux en temps, et a te poursuit en dehors du boulot. Et tout le monde n'a pas d'ides merveilleuses.




> Tu crois quoi, en salaire local en Roumanie, je vis au croisement des 3 lignes de mtro, je suis sur les champs lyses de la ville(bd unirii), a 5 minutes des quartiers des bars a pied...
> J'ai une femme de mnage qui me fait aussi le repassage, un appart de 80m a peu prs...
> 
> En plus de ca, je suis chef d'quipe de 12 personnes, qui devrait monter a 16 d'ici dcembre et j'ai un budget de 900 k sous ma responsabilit... en augmentation...
> 
> Donc, avant d'avoir ce genre d'opportunit en France... et ce confort de vie grace a un salaire de dev bac +3... c'est pas que je suis pas dou, mais y a pas grand monde qui paye 3000 pour mon travail en province ou 5-6000 a paris.


Ah ben oui d'accord forcment  ::aie:: 

Avec l'apptit que tu as je comprends mieux pourquoi tu ne trouves pas d'quivalent en France  ::mrgreen:: 




> explosion sociale...  j'ai pas eu cette impression dans ces affreux pays libraux...


Pourtant les manifestations / meutes ont t trs nombreuses ces dernires annes, France, Angleterre, Sude, Italie, Espagne, Grce, ...




> Au contraire, ils sont bien plus calme, et de pas les entendre raler sur le patron toute la journe, ca repose.


Ah les salauds de pauvres qui osent rler. Au moins avec un rgime  la dure ils ont pas le temps de gueuler, s'ils veulent un toit et manger il leur faut 2 boulots et taffer 70h par semaine pour tre  peine au dessus du seuil de pauvret. Et ils sont trop fatigus pour se rvolter.

Salauds de pauvres !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ah ben oui d'accord forcment 
> 
> Avec l'apptit que tu as je comprends mieux pourquoi tu ne trouves pas d'quivalent en France


C'est le niveau de vie que j'ai au canada ou en Roumanie avec mon diplme... si ma copine bosse en mme temps, je n'ai mme pas a m'occuper de ce que je dpense. Si elle ne bosse pas, on se dbrouille quand mme en baissant notre niveau de vie un peu.

Et j'ai jamais eu besoind e manifester pour obtenir ca... Au contraire.



> Pourtant les manifestations / meutes ont t trs nombreuses ces dernires annes, France, Angleterre, Sude, Italie, Espagne, Grce, ...


A part lAngleterre, c'est que des pays emprunt de social dmocratie, de droit des travailleurs, etc...

J'ai pas entendu parl de pb au canada, aux USA, etc... pourtant, ils sont bien pluss libraux que la vieille europe.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est le niveau de vie que j'ai au canada ou en Roumanie avec mon diplme... si ma copine bosse en mme temps, je n'ai mme pas a m'occuper de ce que je dpense. Si elle ne bosse pas, on se dbrouille quand mme en baissant notre niveau de vie un peu.
> 
> Et j'ai jamais eu besoind e manifester pour obtenir ca... Au contraire.


Bien sr que non, d'autres l'ont fait pour toi et maintenant tu leur crache  la figure...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Hahaha ! Vous me faites bien rire ou pleurer selon mon humeur.  ::aie:: 

Bien sr qu'il faut des droits pour les salaris, et une protection sociale. Mais, pour autant, faut-il empcher un patron de vouloir se dbarrasser d'un salari qui  lui pose problme ? Je ne parle pas de licenciement abusif, de toutes faons, si le salari se sent flouer, il peut faire appel aux prud'hommes, non ?

Plutt que de se battre pour conserver des bouts de droits idiots, les syndicats devraient ouvrir leur porte aux ngociations avec le patronnt et faire du donnant-donnant.

Sur le sujet de la flexibilit, pourquoi ne pas dire aux patrons : "OK, on dbloque les licenciements, on rduit les pravis. Dans les deux sens, hein ? Et puis, dans ce cas, le salari qui dmissionne, on lui accorde les mmes droits de chmage que celui qui est vir. OK ?"
Parce que franchement, un CDI ou un CDD c'est une prison pour le salari et pour l'employeur. 

Ce n'est qu'un exemple, mais c'est symptomatique du fonctionnement des syndicats. Ils sont compltement  cot de la ralit du moment. ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bien sr que non, d'autres l'ont fait pour toi et maintenant tu leur crache  la figure...


Ce que j'essaye d'expliquer, c'est que le seul rsultat que j'obtiens de leur jolies discussion, cest un salaire de merde en France compar a l'tranger en niveau de vie. 
C'est beaucoup de vacances, 5 a 7 semaines... 

3 semaines de vacances pour passer du niveau de vie d'un banlieusard a celui d'un bourgeois... c'est le deal que j'ai en ce moment en vivant ailleur.
Donc, les syndicats, je vois pas trop ce qu'ils m'apportent.

----------


## Marco46

> [...]
> Plutt que de se battre pour conserver des bouts de droits idiots, les syndicats devraient ouvrir leur porte aux ngociations avec le patronnt et faire du donnant-donnant.
> 
> Sur le sujet de la flexibilit, pourquoi ne pas dire aux patrons : "OK, on dbloque les licenciements, on rduit les pravis. Dans les deux sens, hein ? Et puis, dans ce cas, le salari qui dmissionne, on lui accorde les mmes droits de chmage que celui qui est vir. OK ?"
> Parce que franchement, un CDI ou un CDD c'est une prison pour le salari et pour l'employeur. 
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un exemple, mais c'est symptomatique du fonctionnement des syndicats. Ils sont compltement  cot de la ralit du moment.


C'est un exemple de ta mconnaissance du sujet.

Jamais, mais absolument JAMAIS les patrons ne seront d'accord pour signer un tel accord. C'est beaucoup beaucoup trop  l'avantage du salari (c'est  dire trop quitable).

Quand les syndicats bloquent, c'est simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas de contrepartie propose par le patronat. Et encore, quand on voit la liste des mesures signes sur cette loi (celle du sujet de dpart du post) on voit assez bien que les syndicats ont sign un truc totalement en dfaveur des salaris.





> les syndicats devraient ouvrir leur porte aux ngociations avec le patronnt et *faire du donnant-donnant*.


Celle-l c'est une petite ppite.

Mais cher ami les syndicats adoreraient pouvoir faire du donnant-donnant, mais vois-tu, le patronat s'accroche  des bouts de droits idiots et bloque ainsi les ngociations.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais cher ami les syndicats adoreraient pouvoir faire du donnant-donnant, mais vois-tu, le patronat s'accroche  des bouts de droits idiots et bloque ainsi les ngociations.


Je ne crois pas justement.
Et c'est l que la bt blesse. 

Chacun voit en l'autre l'adversaire, et a bloque. Pour dire, quand mme, j'ai jamais, mais alors jamais entendu un syndicat faire une proposition. Le patronnt, oui, les syndicats non !

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est pas du mpris, c'est toi qui te fait des films. Les mecs qui ont boss toute leur vie devant une machine ils veulent faire leur temps et aller prendre une retraite bien mrite. Ils ont pas tes rves de gloire de jeune cadre dynamique.


Non, ca ce sont les courageux qui ont boss toute leur vie devant un bureau... Je crois que c'est toi qui n'a jamais vu d'ouvrier, mon garon. Interroge n'importe quel maon, couvreur ou lectricien, n'importe quel manuel en fait... 

J'ai un souvenir assez prcis de mon premier contact avec le monde ouvrier, c'tait lors d'un stage, dans une mine de charbon (il en restait encore), o des gars de mon ge et des plus vieux se battaient pour rester "au charbon", et refusaient les postes de bureau qu'EDF leur offrait. Et dans cette mine du Dauphin (la Mre pour ceux qui connaissent), on retrouvait des gens de toutes les anciennes rgions minires, de Carmaux, du Creusot, mme des polonais du nord, qui avaient suivi le boulot (aussi dur soit il) plutot que prendre une "reconversion bien mrite".

Et c'est exactement le vieux dbat entre cols blancs et cols bleus, qu'on retrouve dj chez Zola. C'est ce qui fait que quand la gauche se voulait ouvrire, les employs taient  la SFIO et les ouvriers au PCF, et qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, les premiers sont rests  la SFIO, et les seconds (qui se sont fait royalement baiser par les premiers quand on a "tertiaris" l'conomie) sont au FN.

Mais toi, tu fais quoi dans la vie, toi? Plutt blanc, le col, hein?




> Salauds de pauvres !


Effectivement, avec toutes les aides qu'on leur file, ils trouvent encore moyen de mal penser, et de voter FN. Heureusement qu'il reste nos "gentils pauvres" des bureaux,  2K/mois chacun avec les avantages, et qui se la jouent damns de la terre...

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Jamais, mais absolument JAMAIS les patrons ne seront d'accord pour signer un tel accord. C'est beaucoup beaucoup trop  l'avantage du salari (c'est  dire trop quitable).


Aujourd'hui, pour licencier un salarie en dehors d'une faute averee, les entreprises montent des dossiers contre l'employe en question. Ca prend un temps infini, ca met une tres mauvaise ambiance (meme si le salarie n'est pas ami de tout le monde, c'est toujours desagreable de voir amasser des preuves debiles).
Et si une entreprise arrive a 10 licenciements dans l'annee, on reintegre tout le monde pour faire un plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi.

Je pense que de tres nombreux patrons seraient volontaires pour un accord qui change ces contraintes.

Et on pourrait imaginer qu'ils negocient la reduction de la periode de preavis (8 mois pour un cadre, c'est du foutage de gueule), ou pleins d'autres choses qui ne sont pas a l'avantage du salarie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Jamais, mais absolument JAMAIS les patrons ne seront d'accord pour signer un tel accord. C'est beaucoup beaucoup trop  l'avantage du salari (c'est  dire trop quitable).


Alors la elle est forte

Si tu propose un pravis de 15 jours dans les 2 sens, pas de raison pour licencier contre la possibilit de dmissionner sans raison avec le chmage..(mme partiel) 

je pense que va y avoir des patrons pour signer...

Francois, toi tu signerai ou pas ce genre de truc ?

----------


## fcharton2

> i tu propose un pravis de 15 jours dans les 2 sens, pas de raison pour licencier contre la possibilit de dmissionner sans raison avec le chmage..(mme partiel) 
> 
> je pense que va y avoir des patrons pour signer...
> 
> Francois, toi tu signerai ou pas ce genre de truc ?


15 jours, pour un cadre c'est trs court, et je crois que personne n'y gagne: 15 jours pour me retourner quand tu dmissionnes c'est court pour moi, mais 15 jours pour te retourner quand je te vire, c'est assez violent aussi. 

Je pense qu'il faudrait viser entre 1 mois pour un salari de base et 2 pour un cadre. Mais sur le principe je suis d'accord. La rupture conventionnelle va dans ce sens, d'ailleurs.

Et je ne crois pas que les salaris y seraient perdants. Si un bon salari peut filer sous 1 mois, et si son nouvel employeur peut lui faire une place dans le mme dlai (c'est la contrepartie qui quilibre le truc : la plupart du temps, on n'embauche pas les bons, parce qu'on ne peut pas virer les autres), ils vont tre choys. 

Evidemment, pour nos amis protgs-service service-rtt-tpmg, a risque d'tre un rien violent. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

la regles en roumanie, c'est 1 mois employ, 3 mois pour les personnes qui encadre des personnes.(ce qu'est senc tre un cadre en france)

un chef de projet n'est pas un encadrant par exemple. Il faut qu'il y ait une relation hierarchique avec par exemple recrutement, evaluation, etc... pour faire un people manager.

C'est dailleur un peu la mme rgle en France, un employ dmissionne en 1 mois.

En fait, on enrevient au licenciement rapide qui facile l'embauche... mais ca va  l'encontre de la doctrine syndicaliste... il ne va pas aimer...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 15 jours, pour un cadre c'est trs court, et je crois que personne n'y gagne: 15 jours pour me retourner quand tu dmissionnes c'est court pour moi, mais 15 jours pour te retourner quand je te vire, c'est assez violent aussi. 
> 
> Je pense qu'il faudrait viser entre 1 mois pour un salari de base et 2 pour un cadre. Mais sur le principe je suis d'accord. La rupture conventionnelle va dans ce sens, d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et je ne crois pas que les salaris y seraient perdants. Si un bon salari peut filer sous 1 mois, et si son nouvel employeur peut lui faire une place dans le mme dlai (c'est la contrepartie qui quilibre le truc : la plupart du temps, on n'embauche pas les bons, parce qu'on ne peut pas virer les autres), ils vont tre choys. 
> 
> Evidemment, pour nos amis protgs-service service-rtt-tpmg, a risque d'tre un rien violent. 
> 
> Francois


Bien sr que les patrons seraient pour et que les salaris auraient tout  y gagner. Seulement, voil. Pour cela il faudrait des syndicats, des vrais. Qui soit force de proposition, et non pas force de blocage comme actuellement. Et s'ils sont uniquement dans le blocage, c'est qu'ils sont plus tourne vers la protection des fonctionnaires et assimils que vers les salaris du priv.

----------


## souviron34

> Ils reprsentent un contre pouvoir  celui des patrons. Ils servent donc bien ton intrt de salari, au minimum indirectement en exerant une pression sur le patronat  chaque ngociation importante.


Sauf qu'en France, comme dans la plupart des pays d'Europe de l'Ouest, les syndicats sont politiques...

Ils n'ont donc pas pour seul intrt la dfense des conditions de vie et de travail d'une profession....






> Au fait, je ne suis pas syndiqu, c'est juste que le discours libral  la mode sans prendre aucun recul non merci.





> Jamais, mais absolument JAMAIS les patrons ne seront d'accord pour signer un tel accord. C'est beaucoup beaucoup trop  l'avantage du salari (c'est  dire trop quitable).
> ..
> Mais cher ami les syndicats adoreraient pouvoir faire du donnant-donnant, mais vois-tu, le patronat s'accroche  des bouts de droits idiots et bloque ainsi les ngociations.


En fait, ta raction est exactement dans le droit-fil de ce que je disais plus haut - et qui va un peu dans le sens de la rponse de _pmithrandir_..

Les syndicats allemands ou nord-amricains, dfendant des professions - sans couleur politique affiche - permettent, * cause* de la force qu'ils reprsentent - indpendante de la politique - c'est  dire TOUS les salaris d'une branche, d'avoir une position de ngociation bien plus forte...

Quand une grve des transports est dcide  Montral ou  NewYork, tu peux passer *6 mois* sans aucun bus, mtro, etc..   Pareil pour le priv...

Du coup, les patrons et les syndicats sont en discussion permanente.. Et les pravis vont de 1 mois  15 jours en moyenne...

Et quand on regarde les taux de chmage, en particulier  long terme, l'avantage est trs nettement de leur ct que de celui de la France....

----------


## Scriuiw

Quand j'tais collgiens, les profs nous disaient dj que la socit se transformait et que nous ne pourrions,  l'instar de nos parents, avoir des carrire toute trace dans une seule et unique entreprise.

Nos carrires professionnelles passeraient par diffrentes boites, c'tait dans les annes 90....

15 ans aprs, je le constate, il n'est pas forcment facile de conserver un travail dans une entreprise pour diverses raisons... 

Le plein essor des boites d'intrim semble bien le dmontrer, le travailleur devient un consommable qu'il faut pouvoir renouveller facilement, a cote plus cher mais c'est tellement plus facile d'viter la signature d'un nouveau contrat que d'en casser que bon nombre d'entreprises prennent cette option (mme si a cote plus).


De ce que je vois, les syndicats n'ont pas (plus ?) conscience du march du travail et tiennent plus  conserver des acquis datant des 30 glorieuses plutt que de rflchir  des solutions plus prennes....

On prfre faire le foring pour conserver tout le personnel quitte  ce que cette socit, aprs avoir t mise sous perfusion financire avec l'argent public, ferme dfinitivement ses portes 1 an plus tard plutt que d'accepter de la souplesse et prendre des dcisions difficiles mais ncessaires pour que le navire ne sombre pas.

On prfre demander 3 bras pour obtenir un doigt

On prfre garder nos RTT, quitte  ne plus avoir de boulot dans 3 mois


Non, nous ne pouvons reproduire le schma de nos grand-parents et parents, tout simplement parce que le monde  voluer et qu'ils nous faut aussi voluer avec.


Je ne fais aucunement l'apologie du patronnat, il est ncessaire d'avoir une force d'opposition pour garder un certaine quilibre, mais franchement, quand on voit la force d'opposition actuelle en france, j'ai envie de rire... ou pleurer.... ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> On prfre demander 3 bras pour obtenir un doigt
> 
> On prfre garder nos RTT, quitte  ne plus avoir de boulot dans 3 mois


a n'est pas vraiment nouveau, mais c'est vrai que c'est assez franais :

dans la boite o j'tais, en 91,  2 mois du dpot de bilan, le dlgu demandait des augmentations...... Alors que je m'engueulais avec lui l-dessus, parce qu'on avait 14 mois de retard dans la livrasion.... et que, pour ma part, j'aurais plutt propos des diminutions, puisque la boite ne fonctionnait QUE si on vendait notre truc, et qu'on payait des pnalits de retard assez maousses...et que on savait bien qu'on tait en train de plonger (_ 40 personnes, tout se sait_)

2 mois aprs, on n'tait plus pay du tout, et une boite nous a rachet pour 1 euro....  Super....  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Le pire la dedans, c'est qu la prcarit existe... pas la prcarit des salaires bien sur, mais la prcarit de l'emploi consommable cit juste au dessus.

Typiquement, les SSII ne sont que des agences d'interim... on embauche pas des nom, des personnes, mais un nombre de k de travail, de jour homme... ca peut etre truc ou tartempion... on s'en fout, on externalise tous les projets de merde qu'on ne veut pas faire en interne...

Le jour ou on veut rduire les budgets, on coupe les externes et hop, on est tranquille avec les projet prioritaire uniquement.. c'set comme si on supprimait 3 ou 4000 postes en un coup de stylo.
Les SSII peuvent bien faire faillite, on s'en fout, c'est pas notre problme. Elles peuvent licebncier galement... comme elles ont perdu le contrat, y a des grande chance que ca passe comme une lettre  la poste, alors qu'un grand groupe n'aurait pas eu cette possibilit.

je ne vois pas beaucoup la diffrence avec la possibilit de licencier plus facilement et donc d'avoir les personnes en interne, quitte  payer un pourcentage plus fort a l'assurance chomage.

Entre un externe qui coute 800 la journe et un interne qui en coute 450 par exemple, si le choix se porte sur l'externe, c'est uniquement pour ne pas se retrouver avec une dette sociale trop importante et un boulet accroch au pied. Dans un contexte plus doux pour l'entreprise, mme a 400 l'externe ne serait pas rentable.

(et oui, 2000 salaris en trop en priode de crise, c'est un sacr boulet...)

----------


## Marco46

> Non, ca ce sont les courageux qui ont boss toute leur vie devant un bureau... Je crois que c'est toi qui n'a jamais vu d'ouvrier, mon garon. Interroge n'importe quel maon, couvreur ou lectricien, n'importe quel manuel en fait...


Ben coute, faut croire que mithrandir et toi vous tes entours par des hros patriotes redresseurs du PIB de la Frnce, moi la majorit des gens que je connais ils voient leur boulot essentiellement comme un moyen de vivre et ne se sentent pas investis par une mission divino-patriotique destine  relever la Frnce.

Ces gens l ils constatent que quelle que soit la sant financire de leur entreprise, leurs payes n'augmentent pas ou trs peu, qu'on leur demande toujours plus, que les lois votes concernant le code du travail sont systmatiquement en leur dfaveur etc ...

Personnellement je constate qu'on tape systmatiquement sur les petites gens, alors que lorsqu'on fait le bilan des ordres de grandeurs, les plus grands fraudeurs et les plus grands dlinquants sont les plus riches.

Sais-tu par exemple que :

- les recettes annuelles de l'tat sont autour de 300 milliards d'euros
- le dficit de la scu est de l'ordre de 20 milliards
- les intrts de la dette 40 milliards (dus  la fameuse rforme obligeant les tats  emprunter sur les marchs plutt que de crer de la monnaie (sauf pour les usa eux ils font ce qu'ils veulent comme toujours) pour viter l'inflation il parait)
- les fraudes aux allocs familiales 100 millions
- les fraudes aux assedics autour de 150 millions
- les fraudes  la scu 500 millions
- la fraude fiscale (donc les riches qui cherchent  ne pas payer ce qu'ils doivent) entre 60 ET 80 *MILLIARDS* D'EUROS
Je ne sais mme pas si ce chiffre inclut l'vasion fiscale (je mets ma thune dans un paradis fiscal pour tre ppouze) dont le montant total de thune mis  l'abri est estim  *600 MILLIARDS D'EUROS*.

En rappelant ces quelques chiffres, on voit clairement o est la cause principale, la cause majeure de la dtrioration de l'conomie et du budget de l'tat. 

Aprs a venir dire que c'est la faute des syndicats ... comment dire ...




> Mais toi, tu fais quoi dans la vie, toi? Plutt blanc, le col, hein?


Je bosse dans un bureau, je me suis form sur le tard et j'ai connu quelques boulots pourris. Et donc ? C'est un crime ? Je t'ai dj trait d'exploiteur pour que tu t'nerves comme a ? Me semble pas.

----------


## fcharton2

> Ben coute, faut croire que mithrandir et toi vous tes entours par des hros patriotes redresseurs du PIB de la Frnce, moi la majorit des gens que je connais ils voient leur boulot essentiellement comme un moyen de vivre et ne se sentent pas investis par une mission divino-patriotique destine  relever la Frnce.


On ne connait pas les mmes, alors... La majorit des gens que je connais aiment bien leur boulot, le font de leur mieux, et se disent que si le pays allait mieux ils iraient mieux, et que ce serait bien pour tout le monde. 

Bon, je connais aussi des gens qui passent leur temps  geindre sur le fait qu'ils sont exploits, et que vivement le week end, les vacances ou la retraite, mais en gnral, on n'a plus grand chose  se dire au bout de cinq minutes et on va chacun de son ct. 

Et effectivement, je suis n ici, j'y ai toujours vcu (presque, sauf 5 ans au Canada, et deux en Chine), j'aime ce pays que tu sembles mpriser, sans doute parce que c'est le mien, et donc je me sens concern par ce qui lui arrive, et je considre que, sans que ce soit une mission divine ou chaipaquoi, que j'ai ma part de responsabilit dans son destin. Et non, je ne trouve cela ni bte, ni naif, ni ridicule. 

Les chinois disent que le salut de l'empire c'est l'affaire de chacun, je trouve cela un rien plus intressant que l'attitude un peu blase que tu affectes. 




> Ces gens l ils constatent que quelle que soit la sant financire de leur entreprise, leurs payes n'augmentent pas ou trs peu, qu'on leur demande toujours plus, que les lois votes concernant le code du travail sont systmatiquement en leur dfaveur etc ...


Ils le constatent d'autant plus qu'on le leur rpte matin midi et soir, et qu'ils ont besoin de trouver une justification au fait qu'ils passent cinq jours par semaine  attendre leur week-end. Je les plains un peu, en fait...

Ceux que je connais rlent parfois, contre les impots, le patron, mais a ne constitue pas leur activit principale. Je crois qu'ils vivent mieux, mais  peut tre qu'ils ont tort...




> En rappelant ces quelques chiffres, on voit clairement o est la cause principale, la cause majeure de la dtrioration de l'conomie et du budget de l'tat.


Tu compares des fraudes sociales constates (donc la partie merge de l'iceberg, rien que le travail au noir, c'est bien plus)  une fraude fiscale estime, voire rve. Moi je veux bien que les riches fraudent 80 milliards par an, sachant que l'IR est actuellement un peu au dessus de 60 milliards, mais je crois que cela relve du fantasme. 

Tu ne crois pas que le fait que depuis un demi sicle, l'Etat n'a JAMAIS imagin qu'il pourrait rduire ses dpenses, prsenter un budget  l'quilibre, ou essayer de ne pas ajouter de la bureaucratie  la bureaucratie y est pour quelque chose, aussi... 

Ou il suffit juste de taper un peu plus sur ces salauds de riches qui enlvent le pain de la bouche de l'ouvrier qui se tue  la tche, et tout va rentrer dans l'ordre. Parce que si c'est le cas, rjouissons nous, car c'est exactement ce que fait le gouvernement, et donc la situation va rapidement s'amliorer, hein? 




> Aprs a venir dire que c'est la faute des syndicats ... comment dire ...


On parlait de droit du travail et de chomage, tu rponds sur le budget de l'tat. Comment dire...




> Je bosse dans un bureau, je me suis form sur le tard et j'ai connu quelques boulots pourris. Et donc ? C'est un crime ? Je t'ai dj trait d'exploiteur pour que tu t'nerves comme a ? Me semble pas.


Tu t'interrogeais sur le fait que pmithrandir connaisse des ouvriers, je te fais juste remarquer que tu n'es pas forcment plus lgitime sur le sujet. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben coute, faut croire que mithrandir et toi vous tes entours par des hros patriotes redresseurs du PIB de la Frnce, moi la majorit des gens que je connais ils voient leur boulot essentiellement comme un moyen de vivre et ne se sentent pas investis par une mission divino-patriotique destine  relever la Frnce.


La France est un pays de rleurs, c'est bien connu. Mais, je pense que peu de franais iraient travailler  l'tranger, parce que bon... 5 semaines de congs pays, la scu, les indemnits chmages, un niveau de vie  faire rver un africain, ... Bref, on se plaint, on se plaint, mais... La France on l'aime bien. Et oui, c'est normal de vouloir plus. Le problme, c'est qu'en France, plutt que de se bouger le c*l pour avoir plus, on prfre montrer du doigt celui qui a plus, sans se poser la question : "Mais pourquoi il a plus, et comment il a fait  ?". Non, non, s'il a plus c'est qu'il a vol, frauder, truquer, .... ::calim2:: 




> Ces gens l ils constatent que quelle que soit la sant financire de leur entreprise, leurs payes n'augmentent pas ou trs peu, qu'on leur demande toujours plus, que les lois votes concernant le code du travail sont systmatiquement en leur dfaveur etc ...


35h, RTT, impossibilit de licencier, ... Des lois en dfaveurs du salaris ? Oui, mais indirectement et surtout, voulues par les syndicats. 




> En rappelant ces quelques chiffres, on voit clairement o est la cause principale, la cause majeure de la dtrioration de l'conomie et du budget de l'tat.


Je pense, comme Franois, que l'Etat est bien plus responsable de ces situations que les "riches".




> Aprs a venir dire que c'est la faute des syndicats ... comment dire ...


Ils ont leur part de responsabilit. J'entendais Berger de la CFDT ce matin chez Apathie. Quand Apathie lui demande, si, une piste pour relancer la machine ne serait pas, comme les patrons le demande, de baisser les charges pour faire baisser le cot du travail, il rpond "NON" sans rflchir, la mthode qu'il prconise ? Ben, il sait pas trop, mais de toute faon, si le patronnt le demande, c'est non !  ::roll::

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais, je pense que peu de franais iraient travailler  l'tranger, parce que bon... 5 semaines de congs pays, la scu, les indemnits chmages, un niveau de vie  faire rver un africain, ...


Ca dpend lesquels... Les plus pauvres et la majorit des classes moyennes n'ont effectivement pas spcialement intrt  partir. Les plus riches, c'est une autre affaire: en gros, un ingnieur de grande cole gagnera plus, et sera moins tax aux USA qu'en France, dans une pays ayant un niveau de vie suprieur. Je serais amus de voir la proportion d'une promo actuelle de grande cole qui se retrouve aux USA, et y reste. il y a 30 ans, c'tait anecdotique, aujourdh'ui. Et les Amricains ne sont pas les seuls  faire leur march sur nos campus, les Allemands y sont trs prsents, aussi, on a de bonnes coles...

Au final, a ressemble un peu au centre ar de la commune o j'habite. Comme partout on avait un tarif aid, pour les gosses de pauvres, et un tarif normal pour les parents dpassant un certain plafond. Au fil des annes, la mairie a moins subventionn, et comme on n'allait pas s'acharner sur les pauvres, le tarif "non aid" a augment,  tel point que ca a fini par devenir trs cher, et que les "riches pas si riches" n'y ont plus envoy leurs enfants. Comme a devenait dficitaire, on a encore augment les tarifs, et maintenant, les riches riches qui paieraient commencent  trouver que a ressemble un peu trop  un stage d'immersion en cit, pour gosses de 4  10 ans... et  ce prix, hein? 




> Le problme, c'est qu'en France, plutt que de se bouger le c*l pour avoir plus, on prfre montrer du doigt celui qui a plus


Et comme cela fait recette, le gouvernement ne s'en prive pas. Les rsultats sont devant nous, stop ou encore? 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Ca dpend lesquels... Les plus pauvres et la majorit des classes moyennes n'ont effectivement pas spcialement intrt  partir. Les plus riches, c'est une autre affaire: en gros, un ingnieur de grande cole gagnera plus, et sera moins tax aux USA qu'en France, dans une pays ayant un niveau de vie suprieur. Je serais amus de voir la proportion d'une promo actuelle de grande cole qui se retrouve aux USA, et y reste. il y a 30 ans, c'tait anecdotique, aujourdh'ui. Et les Amricains ne sont pas les seuls  faire leur march sur nos campus, les Allemands y sont trs prsents, aussi, on a de bonnes coles...


Oui oui, et ds qu'ils font des gamins 80% d'entre eux rentrent en France. Bizarre non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca dpend lesquels... Les plus pauvres et la majorit des classes moyennes n'ont effectivement pas spcialement intrt  partir.


Et encore... Selon les pays, les perspectives donne quelques avantages non ngligeable : 
 - parler franais est un atout pour certaines socit qui veulent ajouter ce march  leur cible... peut importe votre niveau d'tude si vous n'avez pas l'accent du midi et que vous savez align des phrases proprement...
 - On peut viter paris et ses 90 minutes de metro matin et soir... (si on vit en bout de ligne sur le metro a toronto, on trouve des logements a 6-700$ / mois, des coloc a 350-400$... pour des salaires proche de 1500$ juste parce qu'on parle francais. Si en plus on est pas trop con et un peu dbrouillard / bosseur, on monte a 2000 sans trop de soucis. Et on est a 20-30 minutes du boulot. Bref, au lieu dtre a dcouvert tous les mois, on peut atteindre le niveau de vie que j'ai donn comme cible sans trop se fouler...(et mettre de cot un peu, genre 4-500$ par mois)

Bref, tout le monde peut russir, il suffit de choisir le pays ou l'on veut aller...

Pour la fraude fiscale, etc.... on peut imaginer que les riches nous rende un jour cet argent, je n'y crois pas. 
Par contre, sur le travail au noir, on peut clairement travailler... en particulier en diminuant les charges et les contraintes pour les petits employeurs, donc en diminuant le gap entre le travail au noir et celui lgal.

EDIT : @GPpro. Pour les gamins, il y a plusieurs caps a franchir : 
 - l'loignement familial... c'est aussi le moment ou l'on perd tous ses grands parents, et ca pse sur le moral. En plus, quand le petit dernier arrive, la famille veut souvent le voir, ca devient vite le bordel
 - C'est pas facile de confier le gamin aux grands parents pour la soire ou une semaine pour se retrouver en couple, il faut d'abord revenir en France, le dposer et ensuite partie en vacance
 - on peut vouloir que son enfant apprenne le franais, voir ai une instruction  la franaise. En maternelle ca va, a l'cole primaire c'est parfois galre, au collge, mettre son gamin dans un lyce franais, c'est accepter un niveau infrieur  celui qu'il aurait en France avec des prof pas du tout qualifi(les postes sont supprim, donc c'est des embauche locales, les femmes de, ...)

Donc, oui, les enfants, ca change la donne, parce que le pays te manque... les aides, faut pas trop les mettre en avant, parce que l'on perd du pouvoir d'achat en revenant en France, donc je ne suis mme pas sur que ca compense.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc, oui, les enfants, ca change la donne, *parce que le pays te manque.*..


a, si je puis me permettre, c'est parce que tu as une mentalit (actuelle) d'expatri... (ou d'migrant conomique).

Pas d'migrant qui choisit...

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc, oui, les enfants, ca change la donne, parce que le pays te manque...


Ca dpend pas mal des situations et des pays. Ce que j'observe, c'est que la plupart de ceux qui partent vers des pays de niveau de vie quivalent ou suprieur (USA, Allemagne, UK, Australie...) y restent, que leurs enfants grandissent, deviennent locaux, bref qu'ils migrent. Et c'est de plus en plus le cas. Autrefois, on faisait 5 ou 10 ans aux USA et on rentrait. C'est de moins en moins le cas. 

Dans les pays de niveau de vie plus faible, les expats reviennent, souvent, simplement parce que si la diffrence de niveau de vie faible permet de vivre comme un prince sans enfants, ou avec des enfants en bas age, les expats n'ont pas du tout envie d'y migrer, ou d'y duquer leurs enfants. Mais l encore, ca change : je commence  connaitre des gens qui restent en Chine,  Hong Kong, ou  Singapour (mme s'ils avaient prtendu au dbut qu'ils n'taient l que pour quelques annes, et que quand les enfants seraient grands...). En fait, l'argument de la fac porte de moins en moins, car ces gosses d'expats, souvent bilingues, sont assez demands par les facs anglosaxonnes, que leurs parents ont les moyens de payer.

Je peux me tromper, mais je crois que c'est une tendance lourde... Je pense qu'il suffirait d'ouvrir un annuaire de grande cole et de regarder les adresses des lves de promos rcentes...

Francois

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Bref, tout le monde peut russir, il suffit de choisir le pays ou l'on veut aller...
> (...)


Personnellement, je ne serais pas si catgorique.
Je pense plutt que :
  - Certaines personnes peuvent russir, s'ils y mettent du leur.
  - Une autre partie russira quoi qu'il arrive ( moins de vraiment faire de grosses conneries...).
  - Et une dernire partie morflera bien plus pour "survivre".
(Ceci n'est bien sr qu'une caricature, et on ne peut bien videmment pas extraire des groupes aussi distincts. Dans la vraie vie, c'est plus nuanc)

----------


## pmithrandir

> a, si je puis me permettre, c'est parce que tu as une mentalit (actuelle) d'expatri... (ou d'migrant conomique).
> 
> Pas d'migrant qui choisit...


Dans le pays, j'incluais, ple mle : 
la famille, les amis, la nourriture, certains comportement(les canadiens sont ultra chiant a ne jamais rler, mme si ca fait du bien, un peu de confrontation ca fait du bien de temps en temps...) ...

Enfin, moi c'est les raisons qui pourraient me faire revenir en France.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le pays, j'incluais, ple mle : 
> la famille, les amis, la nourriture, certains comportement(les canadiens sont ultra chiant a ne jamais rler, mme si ca fait du bien, *un peu de confrontation ca fait du bien de temps en temps*...) ...
> 
> Enfin, moi c'est les raisons qui pourraient me faire revenir en France.


Pour le reste, je veux bien - quoique - mais alors l, honntement, c'est que tu es vraiment expat  :;): 

Moi c'est justement la raison qui va m'en faire repartir.... ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> - les recettes annuelles de l'tat sont autour de 300 milliards d'euros
> - le dficit de la scu est de l'ordre de 20 milliards
> - les intrts de la dette 40 milliards (dus  la fameuse rforme obligeant les tats  emprunter sur les marchs plutt que de crer de la monnaie (sauf pour les usa eux ils font ce qu'ils veulent comme toujours) pour viter l'inflation il parait)
> - les fraudes aux allocs familiales 100 millions
> - les fraudes aux assedics autour de 150 millions
> - les fraudes  la scu 500 millions
> - la fraude fiscale (donc les riches qui cherchent  ne pas payer ce qu'ils doivent) entre 60 ET 80 *MILLIARDS* D'EUROS
> Je ne sais mme pas si ce chiffre inclut l'vasion fiscale (je mets ma thune dans un paradis fiscal pour tre ppouze) dont le montant total de thune mis  l'abri est estim  *600 MILLIARDS D'EUROS*.
> 
> En rappelant ces quelques chiffres, on voit clairement o est la cause principale, la cause majeure de la dtrioration de l'conomie et du budget de l'tat.


Merci pour ce rappel.
Malheureusement, par un trange phnomne que je ne parviens pas  identifier, cette ralit est filtre par les personnes  qui elle est expose, et elle ne parvient jamais au niveau de la conscience.
Si tu t'amuses  parcourir les discussions de divers forums qui portent sur l'conomie, lorsque ces chiffres sont avancs, ils ne sont jamais pris en compte par les intervenants, comme s'ils n'avaient pas la moindre importance dans le dbat, ou plutt, comme s'ils taient cris dans une langue trangre aux intervenants, qu'ils seraient donc incapables d'assimiler.
Alors ils en arrivent  lgitimer des choix comme la fermeture de la tlvision publique en Grce pour la sainte et noble raison que a cote quelques dizaines de milliers d'euros, mais il est impossible de discuter des centaines de milliards d'euros vols par les 1% les plus riches.

----------


## GPPro

> mais il est impossible de discuter des centaines de milliards d'euros vols par les 1% les plus riches.


La voil ta raison : tu vois a de ton point de vue de sale gauchiste. Ils ne volent pas l'argent, ils le sauvent des voleurs que ce sont ces incomptents des diffrents gouvernement !

PS : je prcise pour ceux qui ne m'ont jamais lu qu'il s'agit ici d'ironie !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour le reste, je veux bien - quoique - mais alors l, honntement, c'est que tu es vraiment expat 
> 
> Moi c'est justement la raison qui va m'en faire repartir....


En fait, autant dans la vie de tous les jours ca ne me gne pas, autant pour le canada, j'ai vu 2 exemples nervant : 
 -des coloc qui refusait la moindre discussion pour rsoudre les problme de la colocation, juste parce que ca les faisait chier de faire le moindre compromis, et parce que discuter les emmerde. (ca cest les enfants gts a qui on a jamais dit non...), bilan, les problmes bnins deviennent trs nervant. Moi c'tait ma coloc qui laissait son air conditionn allum mme quand elle, partait une semaine... sauf que du coup, si on utilisait le grille pain ou la cuisinire, les plombs sautait...
 - une compagnie de bus qui rserve 150 places et qui prvoie un seul bus... bilan, 3 heures de retards, un repas a se payer en plus, etc... Et bien personne ne rle, donc la compagnie s'en tire pour rien, elle ne donne pas d'avoir, mme pas d'excuse... cest normal, y a rien  voir. Autant quand on a un incident mcanique ca me parait normal dtre  la bourre, autant quand on rserve deux fois plus de place que le bus n'en accueille... on est clairement en faute au niveau de la socit...

Ce sont des moment ou oui, il doit pour moi y avoir confrontation parce que le rsultat est positif. 

Aprs, c'est exceptionnel, on prend juste la peine de rsoudre les soucis, quitte a passer un mauvais moment.

----------


## fcharton2

> Malheureusement, par un trange phnomne que je ne parviens pas  identifier, cette ralit est filtre par les personnes  qui elle est expose, et elle ne parvient jamais au niveau de la conscience.


Le phnomne s'appelle aveuglement idologique, mon garon. J'ai rpondu  Marco46, mais comme tu ne lis que les arguments avec lesquels tu es d'accord, tu n'as pas pu voir la rponse (o j'expliquais que comparer des dlits constates  une fraude estime, et supposer ensuite que cette fraude estime est le SEUL fait des 1% les plus riches, on peut difficilement faire plus lger comme argument). 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le phnomne s'appelle aveuglement idologique, mon garon. J'ai rpondu  Marco46, mais comme tu ne lis que les arguments avec lesquels tu es d'accord, tu n'as pas pu voir la rponse (o j'expliquais que comparer des dlits constates  une fraude estime, et supposer ensuite que cette fraude estime est le SEUL fait des 1% les plus riches, on peut difficilement faire plus lger comme argument).


Rsultat de l'argumentation ? Tu t'es pris un "-1" !  ::mouarf:: 
C'est vrai que a vite de devoir contre argumenter, surtout quand on n'a rien  oppos. a me rappelle les enfants, qui tirent la langue et boudent, quand ils comprennent qu'ils ont tord. Visiblement en vieillissant, ils mettent des "-1"  :8-):

----------


## souviron34

> -des coloc qui refusait la moindre discussion pour rsoudre les problme de la colocation, juste parce que ca les faisait chier de faire le moindre compromis, et parce que discuter les emmerde. (ca cest les enfants gts a qui on a jamais dit non...), bilan, les problmes bnins deviennent trs nervant. Moi c'tait ma coloc qui laissait son air conditionn allum mme quand elle, partait une semaine... sauf que du coup, si on utilisait le grille pain ou la cuisinire, les plombs sautait...


a, mon cher, c'est parce que la coloc en Amrique du Nord n'a rien  voir avec la coloc en France...  :;): 

On ne fait que partager un loyer, et des charges, sans plus... 

Je ne dis pas que c'est forcment le truc pour toi sur ce coup-l, mais j'ai vu beaucoup de Franais s'nerver sur la coloc, parce qu'ils la prenaient " la franaise" : on est copains, etc etc..

Pour les Nord-Amriciains pas du tout: on vit sa vie, on a une place rserve dans le frigo et on ne prend que ses affaires, on ne touche JAMAIS  celles des autres, on a rarement les mmes copains, on ne sort jamais ensemble, etc..

C'est juste un "business arrangment".. Et souvent d'ailleurs entre professionels et non pas tudiants...

En fait, tre copains est un "plus", mais en aucune manire la condition par dfaut...

----------


## fcharton2

> Rsultat de l'argumentation ? Tu t'es pris un "-1" !


Bah, m'en fous moi, a compte pas ici.




> Aucun message situ dans la taverne, un de ses sous-forums ou le forum politique n'est pris en compte (y compris pour les votes de messages).


Du coup, tout le monde est content: j'ai toujours mon _1 message 2 points_, ils ne deviendront pas _expert senior svrement burn_ grce  moi. 

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Visiblement en vieillissant, ils mettent des "-1"


Spa moi ! J'en met trs peu. Dans ton cas j'ai tendance  hsiter  ::D: 




> Rsultat de l'argumentation ? Tu t'es pris un "-1" ! 
> C'est vrai que a vite de devoir contre argumenter, surtout quand on n'a rien  oppos. a me rappelle les enfants, qui tirent la langue et boudent, quand ils comprennent qu'ils ont tord.


C'est que j'ai pas que a  foutre de la journe gros ... 

Je comprends pas que j'ai tord, parce que je n'ai fait que rappeler certains faits tout a fait vrifiables. Libre  chacun de tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.

Quand  l'argumentaire de Franois venons-y.




> Tu compares des fraudes sociales constates (donc la partie merge de l'iceberg, rien que le travail au noir, c'est bien plus)  une fraude fiscale estime, voire rve.


J'aime bien le rve. Ca te drange que les riches soient les plus gros dlinquants donc a peut pas tre vrai. Question argument on a mieux vu.

Sur la partie merge de l'iceberg, il y a une diffrence norme, c'est qu'il est plus facile pour les diffrents organismes grant les prestations sociales d'avoir une estimation prcise du montant des fraudes puisqu'ils grent une enveloppe qui a une taille finie. 
Or pour la fraude fiscale il n'y a pas cette visibilit.  

Mais quand bien mme, ce n'est certainement pas parce que d'un ct on a des chiffres constats et de l'autre des estimations que le deuxime n'existe pas !

Quand au travail au noir il concerne aussi les entreprises.




> Moi je veux bien que les riches fraudent 80 milliards par an, sachant que l'IR est actuellement un peu au dessus de 60 milliards, mais je crois que cela relve du fantasme.


C'est qu'on ne parle pas que de l'IR, on parle aussi de l'IsS, des charges sociales etc ... Tout a c'est de la fraude fiscale. Ca ne concerne pas QUE les riches, a concerne aussi les entreprises (qui sont diriges et/ou possdes par les riches bon ok  ::aie::  )

Par ailleurs, les rseaux financiers et les paradis fiscaux se sont tellement dvelopps ces dernires annes qu'il devient facile de transfrer de l'argent hors du pays. Du coup les volumes annoncs ne m'tonnent pas tellement.




> Tu ne crois pas que le fait que depuis un demi sicle, l'Etat n'a JAMAIS imagin qu'il pourrait rduire ses dpenses, prsenter un budget  l'quilibre, ou essayer de ne pas ajouter de la bureaucratie  la bureaucratie y est pour quelque chose, aussi...


Oui ok mais en quoi cela lgitime de ne pas payer ses impts ?




> Ou il suffit juste de taper un peu plus sur ces salauds de riches qui enlvent le pain de la bouche de l'ouvrier qui se tue  la tche, et tout va rentrer dans l'ordre. Parce que si c'est le cas, rjouissons nous, car c'est exactement ce que fait le gouvernement, et donc la situation va rapidement s'amliorer, hein?


C'est pas la question, on nous explique qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture que c'est la crise toussa et  ct de a les mecs qui ont le plus les moyens fraudent massivement. 

C'est inacceptable !




> On parlait de droit du travail et de chomage, tu rponds sur le budget de l'tat. Comment dire...


On nous dit que c'est la crise, que l'tat est dficitaire (il ne le serait pas s'il collectait tous les impts qu'il devrait), que du coup il faut faire des efforts et pter le droit du travail, on constate que c'est bullshit & co.




> Tu t'interrogeais sur le fait que pmithrandir connaisse des ouvriers, je te fais juste remarquer que tu n'es pas forcment plus lgitime sur le sujet.


Sur le ton de l'ironie, on en connait tous, simplement ceux que je connais n'ont pas comme intention de devenir consultant en costard. Sa proposition m'a fait rire tellement elle est dconnecte de la ralit.

Ceci dit je ne me considre pas plus lgitime, je donne juste mon point de vue histoire de contrebalancer ce que je considre tre des inepties.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aime bien le rve. Ca te drange que les riches soient les plus gros dlinquants donc a peut pas tre vrai. Question argument on a mieux vu.


C'est pas drangeant, c'est mme trs probablement, mais a reste une estimation invrifiable, invrifie, donc c'est du vent.




> Mais quand bien mme, ce n'est certainement pas parce que d'un ct on a des chiffres constats et de l'autre des estimations que le deuxime n'existe pas !


Non, mais baser un argumentaire sur des estimations invrifiables, c'est trs lger, et c'est donner le bton pour se faire battre.




> C'est qu'on ne parle pas que de l'IR, on parle aussi de l'IsS, des charges sociales etc ... Tout a c'est de la fraude fiscale. Ca ne concerne pas QUE les riches, a concerne aussi les entreprises (qui sont diriges et/ou possdes par les riches bon ok  )


Ou toute TPE, PME, autoentreprise, EI, voire n'importe quel citoyen lambda qui peut frauder sur certains impts.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est pas drangeant, c'est mme trs probablement, mais a reste une estimation invrifiable, invrifie, donc c'est du vent.
> 
> Non, mais baser un argumentaire sur des estimations invrifiables, c'est trs lger, et c'est donner le bton pour se faire battre.
> 
> 
> Ou toute TPE, PME, autoentreprise, EI, voire n'importe quel citoyen lambda qui peut frauder sur certains impts.


Sauf qu'en volume ce n'est pas franchement comparable et c'est ce qui ressort de l'argumentaire de Marco46. Mais bon, c'est l'antienne librale "regardez ce salop de chmeur  600 euros par mois qui vit aux crochets du systme pendant que je planque tranquillement mes millions".
Y'a besoin de faire une thse en maths pour constater qu'il faut beaucoup d'assists pour arriver au mme montant que ce qui chappe  l'impt ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est que j'ai pas que a  foutre de la journe *gros* ...


 :8O: 
Je ne suis pas "gros", un peu envelopp tout au plus !  :;): 




> Oui ok mais en quoi cela lgitime de ne pas payer ses impts ?


Payer des impts, bon, personne n'aime a, mme si chacun sait que c'est ncessaire. Ensuite, la fraude fiscale, tout le monde essaie d'en faire  son chelle. Est-ce pire de frauder 200 sur 2000, que 200 000 sur 2 000 000 ? 

Je dirais aussi que la fraude est plus massive quand on pense qu'on est victime d'une injustice. Quand on voit que 10% seulement des franais paient des impts, qu'une bonne partie est exonre sous couverts de faibles ressources, moi a me gave. En plus, je sais qu'une bonne partie de mes impts va dans les poches de ceux qui n'en paient pas, qui se contentent d'attendre, comme les oisillons dans leurs nids que a tombe du ciel !  ::evil::  Ceux-l mme qui touchent CAF, RSA/RMI(O), Chques Vacances, ... et qui ne paient pas de loyers, pas de cantines, pas de crches, pas de frais d'inscription aux associations pour eux et leurs gosses, qui ont internet  1, EDF  prix rduit, ... Et qui ne sont mme pas capables d'duquer leurs enfants, qui les laissent traner dans la rue, enfants qui deviennent dlinquants, brleurs de bagnoles, puis dealers, puis vont en tle et finissent par tre au RSA/RMI et ...  ::roll:: 
Je caricature, j'amplifie, mais c'est hlas une tendance croissante dans notre socit. Une minorit bosse pour nourrir une majorit d'assists. Certes, un certain nombre de ces assists sont victimes de la crise, du chmage, etc... mais une bonne partie s'y complat. Alors, oui, si j'avais les moyens, je peux assurer que je frauderai, car payer des impts pour avoir de meilleurs tablissements scolaires, de meilleures routes, des services valables, des hpitaux qui ne soient pas des hospices, des maisons de retraites pour nos anciens (et un jour pour nous), mais si c'est pour payer  rien foutre des assists... non merci.





> C'est pas la question, on nous explique qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture que c'est la crise toussa et  ct de a les mecs qui ont le plus les moyens fraudent massivement.


L'occasion fait le larron. Et comme je dis plus haut, on peut aussi gagner pas mal en arrtant de filer du bl  des assists.
On pourrait aussi demander  nos lus de se serrer d'un cran la ceinture, on pourrait aussi viter de payer des commissions  faire des rapports qui sont jeter  la poubelle, on pourrait aussi interdire le droit de grve dans la fonction publique, parce qu'un jour de blocage des trains/avions/mtro a cote cher  la socit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Sauf qu'en volume ce n'est pas franchement comparable et c'est ce qui ressort de l'argumentaire de Marco46. Mais bon, c'est l'antienne librale "regardez ce salop de chmeur  600 euros par mois qui vit aux crochets du systme pendant que je planque tranquillement mes millions".
> Y'a besoin de faire une thse en maths pour constater qu'il faut beaucoup d'assists pour arriver au mme montant que ce qui chappe  l'impt ?


Pas besoin de thse, je tape sur les deux ("riche" ou "assist"), vu que dans les deux cas on a des fraudeurs.

Ils fraudent  hauteur de leurs moyens, j'en vois pas un qui soit plus propre que l'autre.

----------


## GPPro

> Pas besoin de thse, je tape sur les deux ("riche" ou "assist"), vu que dans les deux cas on a des fraudeurs.
> 
> Ils fraudent  hauteur de leurs moyens, j'en vois pas un qui soit plus propre que l'autre.


O est-ce que j'ai dit que le pauvre fraudait ???

----------


## ManusDei

> O est-ce que j'ai dit que le pauvre fraudait ???


L.



> Sauf qu'en volume ce n'est pas franchement comparable et c'est ce qui ressort de l'argumentaire de Marco46.


A quoi moi et John Shannow rpondont que le volume n'a pas d'importance, pauvres ou riches fraudent autant qu'ils le peuvent. Il y a effectivement distortion de concurrence  ::mrgreen::  le riche a les moyens de payer des gens pour optimiser sa fraude. Mais il n'est pas moins moche que celui qui fraude quelques euros  la CAF, par exemple.




> Mais bon, c'est l'antienne librale "regardez ce salop de chmeur  600 euros par mois qui vit aux crochets du systme pendant que je planque tranquillement mes millions".


Ouaip,  gauche on rle sur le riche qui planque ses millions,  droite on rplique avec le pauvre qui planque ses dizaines d'euros, et tu n'es toujours pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi thiquement il faudrait taper sur un et pas sur l'autre.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L.
> Ouaip,  gauche on rle sur le riche qui planque ses millions,  droite on rplique avec le pauvre qui planque ses dizaines d'euros, et tu n'es toujours pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi thiquement il faudrait taper sur un et pas sur l'autre.


Moi je pense qu'il faut taper sur les deux, et que l'on devrait mettre des amendes en % des revenus pour toucher les deux a galit... mais aussi ne pas hsiter a sanctionner sans donner pour excuse la pauvret des gens.

Quand on fait uen connerie on l'assume.

Par exemple, le politique qui est prix en dtournement de fond perdrait pour moi ses droits  se prsenter  une lection  vie, ou au moins 15-20 ans.
Mais le mec qui maquille ses papiers pour toucher des alloc qu'il ne peut pas avoir devrait s'en voir priv totalement pendant 2 ans.

----------


## Darkzinus

> L.
> Ouaip,  gauche on rle sur le riche qui planque ses millions,  droite on rplique avec le pauvre qui planque ses dizaines d'euros, et tu n'es toujours pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi thiquement il faudrait taper sur un et pas sur l'autre.


Mme si ce message ne m'tait pas adress ...
Ethiquement si c'est quand mme plus simple qu'il n'y parat, ou alors tu mets le vol d'une pomme pour manger au mme niveau qu'une fraude de plusieurs millions d'un milliardaire.
Aprs je ne nie pas que toute fraude quelle qu'elle soit doit tre sanctionne. Nanmoins, les circonstances attnuantes ne sont pas les mmes et surtout la sanction doit tre fonction de l'ampleur de la fraude.

----------


## Rayek

> Moi je pense qu'il faut taper sur les deux, et que l'on devrait mettre des amendes en % des revenus pour toucher les deux a galit... mais aussi ne pas hsiter a sanctionner sans donner pour excuse la pauvret des gens.
> 
> Quand on fait uen connerie on l'assume.
> 
> Par exemple, le politique qui est prix en dtournement de fond perdrait pour moi ses droits  se prsenter  une lection  vie, ou au moins 15-20 ans.
> Mais le mec qui maquille ses papiers pour toucher des alloc qu'il ne peut pas avoir devrait s'en voir priv totalement pendant 2 ans.


Et celui qui fraude pour nourrir ses enfants, car il n'a pas assez pour manger correctement tous les jours, on fait quoi ? On lui retire ses allocs et on le laisse crever lui et ses enfants ?

Doit on mettre sur le mme pieds d'galit une personne qui fraude pour nourrir sa famille et une personne qui fraude pour payer moins d'impts alors qu'il a largement de quoi vivre ? (je parle de fraude et pas d'optimisation fiscale qui elle n'est pas de la fraude lgalement)

Doit on encore tasser plus au fond ceux qui y sont dj ?

Le problme n'est pas simple et n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, et je pense qu'il est difficile de faire une loi simple sur cela.

----------


## pmithrandir

Rayek... j'en vois beaucoup qui lgitime le fait qu'ils soient pas honnte par la pauvret...
les pauvres enfants, la France fournit dj la mme chose aux autre parents pour qu'ils s'en occupent.
Et ils y arrivent...

Y a pas de raisons que certains pourrisse le systme (et lempche de s'adapter pour le bien de tous) sous prtexte qu'ils ont dcid qu'ils avaient besoin de frauder.

Y a des structures qui sont l pour aider les gens  justement s'en sortir... si on admet que certains peuvent s'affranchir des rgles, on a pas fini.

En gnral, les plus pauvres ne sont dailleur pas les plus fraudeurs...

----------


## souviron34

> Le problme n'est pas simple et n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, et je pense qu'il est difficile de faire une loi simple sur cela.


Et c'est bien l que rside le problme d'crire la vie en Noir et Blanc.


Primo, dans ton exemple, il est TRES rare que quelqu'un fraude pour faire bouffer ses enfants, faudrait un peu arrter les fantasmes des Misrables.

Ce que trouves l'URSAFF le plus souvent, ce sont des gens (hommes pour la plupart) qui utilisent une - ou des - femmes avec enfants pour rcuprer des allocs.  Une espce de "traite" " domicile"., ou de "proxntisme du chque alloc"... L, la question de la "faim" ne se pose rellement que parce que c'est le mec qui contrle les sous et prlve une sacre portion...

D'un autre ct, la fraude - en tant que telle - est  punir  tous les niveaux... La Fontaine...."_qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf_"... Que la punition soit adatpe c'est une vidence. On ne doit cependant pas excuser QUELQUE FRAUDE QUE CE SOIT.... *Sinon (et c'est bien le cas en France) se dveloppe une culture de "moi j'ai le droit parce que..."*..  (_la disparition de la papeterie dans les bureaux  la rentre scolaire est un exemple de fraude commune en France, et qui devrait tre sacntionne..._ )

Dans les socits musulmanes ou juives ou hindoues ou inuits ou indiennes pauvres, le voleur est puni....  Et ils n'ont pas affaire aux Super-Riches capitalistes qui optimisent.... 

En bref, trouver des excuses et mettre sur des plans diffrents est exactement ce qui cre la situation, plutt que la solutionner...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ethiquement si c'est quand mme plus simple qu'il n'y parat, ou alors tu mets le vol d'une pomme pour manger au mme niveau qu'une fraude de plusieurs millions d'un milliardaire.


Faudrait commencer par dmontrer que les petits fraudeurs le font pour manger, et pas pour se payer un cran plat/iPhone/autretrucclairementpasvital.




> Aprs je ne nie pas que toute fraude quelle qu'elle soit doit tre sanctionne. Nanmoins, les circonstances attnuantes ne sont pas les mmes et surtout la sanction doit tre fonction de l'ampleur de la fraude.


Oui, la loi prvoit des circonstances attnuantes quand on vole pour pouvoir manger par exemple, auquel cas justement il peut n'y avoir aucune sanction (et c'est juste).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et celui qui fraude pour nourrir ses enfants, car il n'a pas assez pour manger correctement tous les jours, on fait quoi ? On lui retire ses allocs et on le laisse crever lui et ses enfants ?
> 
> Doit on mettre sur le mme pieds d'galit une personne qui fraude pour nourrir sa famille et une personne qui fraude pour payer moins d'impts alors qu'il a largement de quoi vivre ? (je parle de fraude et pas d'optimisation fiscale qui elle n'est pas de la fraude lgalement)
> 
> Doit on encore tasser plus au fond ceux qui y sont dj ?
> 
> Le problme n'est pas simple et n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, et je pense qu'il est difficile de faire une loi simple sur cela.


Je pense qu'en France, il y a suffisamment d'aide pour que ce problme ne se pose pas. Ah, oui, mais avec l'argent que nous donne l'Etat on a achet une TV 3D, y les iPhones qu'il a fallu chang (ben oui on n'avait que l'iPhone 4 alors bon c'est nul, il nous fallait des iPhones 5, surtout au petit dernier de 10 ans), et puis, bon les Nike, c'est pas donn, hein ? Et puis, les consoles de jeux qu'il fallait changer (nouvelles versions obligent), ... Alors, avec tout a mon bon monsieur, vous comprenez on n'avait plus de quoi acheter  manger !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ma "belle" mre est lue en mairie, et elle va parfois a des commissions pour aider justement les gens en difficults.

Elle voit donc passer des gens qui ont effectivement besoind 'argent, le plus souvent quelques centaines d'euros pour changer la machine  laver ou ce genre de chose.

Mais elle voit aussi des gens comme un mec qui est venu les voir avec 1800 / mois, la maison paye, mais qui venait pleurer misre parce qu'on ne vit pas avec 1800... 

La pauvret est toujours relative... 

PS : je vous rassure, il s'est fait envoyer bouler...



EDIT : et pour les amendes, j'ai bien dit : en pourcentage du revenu.

----------


## Rayek

> Primo, dans ton exemple, il est TRES rare que quelqu'un fraude pour faire bouffer ses enfants, faudrait un peu arrter les fantasmes des Misrables.


Ayant fait le recensement de la population au dbut des annes 2000, je peux te dire que j'en ai vu des personnes qui taient trs mal niveau qualit de vie et qui taient oblig de travailler au noir pour manger correctement malgr les aide diverses et varies. 
D'ailleurs certain ne savent mme pas qu'ils ont droits  ces aides voir ne savent mme pas qu'elle existe




> Ce que trouves l'URSAFF le plus souvent, ce sont des gens (hommes pour la plupart) qui utilisent une - ou des - femmes avec enfants pour rcuprer des allocs.  Une espce de "traite" " domicile"., ou de "proxntisme du chque alloc"... L, la question de la "faim" ne se pose rellement que parce que c'est le mec qui contrle les sous et prlve une sacre portion...
> 
> D'un autre ct, la fraude - en tant que telle - est  punir  tous les niveaux... La Fontaine...."_qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf_"... Que la punition soit adatpe c'est une vidence. On ne doit cependant pas excuser QUELQUE FRAUDE QUE CE SOIT.... *Sinon (et c'est bien le cas en France) se dveloppe une culture de "moi j'ai le droit parce que..."*..  (_la disparition de la papeterie dans les bureaux  la rentre scolaire est un exemple de fraude commune en France, et qui devrait tre sacntionne..._ )


Il est clair que des personnes comme celle-ci il faut absolument les sanctionner, mais dans quelle proportions, doit on rendre coupable aussi la femme qui a t abuse ?




> Je pense qu'en France, il y a suffisamment d'aide pour que ce problme ne se pose pas. Ah, oui, mais avec l'argent que nous donne l'Etat on a achet une TV 3D, y les iPhones qu'il a fallu chang (ben oui on n'avait que l'iPhone 4 alors bon c'est nul, il nous fallait des iPhones 5, surtout au petit dernier de 10 ans), et puis, bon les Nike, c'est pas donn, hein ? Et puis, les consoles de jeux qu'il fallait changer (nouvelles versions obligent), ... Alors, avec tout a mon bon monsieur, vous comprenez on n'avait plus de quoi acheter  manger !


Faudrait il que tous sache qu'ils y ont droit. Pour ma part  une poque j'aurais pu avoir droit  des aides (Mais pensant gagner trop je ne suis jamais aller me renseigner)




> En gnral, les plus pauvres ne sont dailleur pas les plus fraudeurs...


C'est marrant quand mme, depuis un moment on nous rtorque que la fraude c'est pas au niveau des riches qu'il faut regarder et toi tu nous dit que c'est pas les pauvres qui sont les plus fraudeurs, donc en fait personne ne fraude  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Il est clair que des personnes comme celle-ci il faut absolument les sanctionner, mais dans quelle proportions, doit on rendre coupable aussi la femme qui a t abuse ?


Euh.. Je crois qu'ici personne ne soutiendrais cette position....

Et a n'est pas ce qui est dit...






> C'est marrant quand mme, depuis un moment on nous rtorque que la fraude c'est pas au niveau des riches qu'il faut regarder et toi tu nous dit que c'est pas les pauvres qui sont les plus fraudeurs, donc en fait personne ne fraude


Non, au contraire, ce qui est dit c'est que ce n'est pas le montant de la fraude qui devrait autoriser - ou non - une traque, mais le principe...

Et que par consquent , vu qu'il y en a autant / aussi peu - sans doute - d'un ct que de l'autre, qu'il faut traquer ET la fraude des riches ET la fraude des "pauvres".


Quand je prenais l'exemple de la papeterie  la rentre scolaire, quand tu as t travailler  l'tranger c'est parfaitement choquant.. Tous ces gens qui prennent cahiers, stylos,  gommes, classeurs, etc du bureau, c'est pas pace qu'ils n'ont rien  manger ou  donner  manger  leurs enfants... C'est sur le fait "_bah.. C'est le patron.. (ou c'est l'Etat)...  Et vu mon salaire, ben f pas charrier_".. Et c'est souvent des cadres (parfois des emplioys).... C'est inconcevable dans les autres pays.....

Soit on ne parle et on ne mentionne pas du tout les notions de Justice et d'Honntet, soit on les a...

Pourquoi le "pauvre" honnte, qui respecte scrupuleusement les conditions, exigences, limites, des aides et allocations diverses, serait-il mis sur le mme plan que celui qui fraude en se parant du fait que "je suis pauvre" ???

C'est non seulement injuste, mais destructeur de ce qu'est l'honntet... Car alors, le pauvre honnte va finir par se remttre en question, et se dire "_ben pourquoi lui il a un cran plat et .... et qu'on lui fait rien ???? Je devrais faire pareil alors.._"

----------


## fcharton2

> Ayant fait le recensement de la population au dbut des annes 2000, je peux te dire que j'en ai vu des personnes qui taient trs mal niveau qualit de vie et qui taient oblig de travailler au noir pour manger correctement malgr les aide diverses et varies.


Ca existe probablement encore, mme si la situation s'est amliore depuis (c'est l'objet des cumuls emploi chomage, et de toutes sortes d'aides qu'on conserve quand on travaille). 

Maintenant, fais garder tes gosses, fais faire des travaux dans ta maison, et tu verras des tas de gens qui sont "obligs" de travailler (ou d'embaucher) au noir, pour continuer  toucher leur chomage, pour ne pas dpasser le plafond machin ou truc, etc... Et ce n'est pas pour nourrir leurs gosses, ou alors c'est parce qu'ils ne les nourissent qu'aprs avoir pay tout le reste.

Et ce n'est pas tout  fait un hasard si les pays europens actuellement en crise sont ceux o la culture du travail au noir est trs rpandue (Grce, Italie, Espagne...).




> C'est marrant quand mme, depuis un moment on nous rtorque que la fraude c'est pas au niveau des riches qu'il faut regarder et toi tu nous dit que c'est pas les pauvres qui sont les plus fraudeurs, donc en fait personne ne fraude


Ce n'est pas ce qu'on dit ici, en tout cas. Ce qu'on explique c'est deux choses : 

1- il faut lutter contre la fraude fiscale, et sociale, mais il devient difficile de parler de justice quand on part du principe qu'il y a une vraie fraude, celle des riches, et une fraude acceptable, celle des pauvres.
2- au moment o l'tat dpense plus qu'il ne gagne, o les impots sont au taquet et la croissance en berne, faire croire que les dficits ce sont juste les riches qui fraudent le fisc, et que si on les taxait davantage pour compenser tout rentrerait dans l'ordre, c'est du populisme de bas tage. Rendre "les riches" responsables de tous nos malheurs, ca ne vole pas plus haut qu'accuser les trangers, les immigrs, les juifs, les franc maons ou la finance cosmopolite. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est marrant quand mme, depuis un moment on nous rtorque que la fraude c'est pas au niveau des riches qu'il faut regarder et toi tu nous dit que c'est pas les pauvres qui sont les plus fraudeurs, donc en fait personne ne fraude


J'ai dit les plus pauvres...

En gros, il y a toute une frange de la population trs pauvre qui se dbrouillent avce presque rien en 'entraidant par exemple.

Et une frange plus riche qui dit : j'ai plus les aides, il faut je fraude... c'est normal de voler dans un magazin, c'est normal de voler au boulot, etc..

----------


## fcharton2

> En gros, il y a toute une frange de la population trs pauvre qui se dbrouillent avce presque rien en 'entraidant par exemple.
> 
> Et une frange plus riche qui dit : j'ai plus les aides, il faut je fraude... c'est normal de voler dans un magazin, c'est normal de voler au boulot, etc..


Et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui pose problme aujourd'hui. Le systme n'a aucun problme  fonctionner avec quelques trs pauvres qui fraudent pour survivre, et supportera le manque  gagner de quelques riches qui "optimisent" un peu trop. 

Et en gnral, on le tolre parce que personne n'a envie de s'acharner sur les plus dfavoriss, et parce que la lutte contre l'optimisation coute souvent plus cher qu'elle ne rapporte (tu n'arriveras pas  empcher une entreprise multinationale, qui a les moyens de se payer comptables et avocats, d'utiliser au mieux les ficelles de la lgislation). Le niveau de tolrance change d'un pays  l'autre, voire d'un gouvernement  l'autre, mais c'est un dtail, parce que ce sont de petites sommes.

Ce qui pose problme, c'est quand la fraude concerne le plus grand nombre, c'est  dire les classes moyennes. Les montants deviennent alors normes, parce que dans nos socits, la classe moyenne est norme. 

Et bien sur, l'excuse qu'ils se donne sont toujours un mlange entre deux postures: 

- on le tolre bien chez les pauvres, moi aussi je suis pauvre, quelque part, et ce n'est pas ca qui va couler le pays
- et de toutes faons, les riches font bien pire

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui pose problme aujourd'hui. Le systme n'a aucun problme  fonctionner avec quelques trs pauvres qui fraudent pour survivre, et supportera le manque  gagner de quelques riches qui "optimisent" un peu trop.


Sauf que quelques pauvres qui fraudent c'est moins d'un milliard d'euros de manque  gagner alors que quelques riches qui "optimisent" (on notera le vocabulaire spcifique) c'est 60  80 milliards de manque  gagner.

On est pas dans la mme chelle, et donc le prjudice pour le reste des contribuables (nous donc !) n'est pas le mme.

Depuis Sarkozy on parle de pragmatisme politique, sans faire d'idologie, dans cette affaire le pragmatisme voudrait que l'on aille rcuprer ce qui est du l o il est.

Il ne s'agit mme pas d'augmenter les impts, il s'agit de prendre ce qui est d.




> 1- il faut lutter contre la fraude fiscale, et sociale, mais il devient difficile de parler de justice quand on part du principe qu'il y a une vraie fraude, celle des riches, et une fraude acceptable, celle des pauvres.


Cf ci-dessus. Question d'chelle. Les dgts ne sont pas les mmes.




> 2- au moment o l'tat dpense plus qu'il ne gagne, o les impots sont au taquet et la croissance en berne, faire croire que les dficits ce sont juste les riches qui fraudent le fisc, et que si on les taxait davantage pour compenser tout rentrerait dans l'ordre, c'est du populisme de bas tage. Rendre "les riches" responsables de tous nos malheurs, ca ne vole pas plus haut qu'accuser les trangers, les immigrs, les juifs, les franc maons ou la finance cosmopolite.


C'est pas du populisme, c'est une ralit comptable que tu choisis sciemment d'ignorer en faisant 2 poids 2 mesures on ne sait pas trop pourquoi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas du populisme, c'est une ralit comptable que tu choisis sciemment d'ignorer en faisant 2 poids 2 mesures on ne sait pas trop pourquoi.


Dsol, mais dans ce cas, le 2 poids 2 mesures, c'est bien toi qui le fait, puisque tu spares le fait du dlit. 

En gros, et pour caricaturer, tu dis : "un mec qui vole, s'il est pauvre, c'est pas grave, mais s'il est riche, c'est grave". c'est exactement ce que signifie 2 poids 2 mesures.

Ce qu'il faut ce sont des amandes proportionnelles non pas aux dlits, mais au revenus. Et dans tous les domaines, aussi bien pour les fraudes (fiscales/sociales) que PV. Je ne parle pas des peines de prison, l elles sont identiques. 
Par exemple, un prix  payer pour un excs de vitesse devrait tre fonction du revenu du contrevenant. Parce que payer 100 quand on gagne 1200, c'est pas la mme chose que quand on gagne 1 000 000 !  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

Certaines personnes devraient apprendre  lire... Il ne s'agit pas de deux poids-deux mesures, mais d'tre efficace et de prendre le pognon l o il est. Oui y'a de la fraude partout, mais non elle ne reprsente pas le mme volume et non elle ne reprsente pas le mme gain en fonction de l o tu dcides de svir. Parce que contrler plusieurs millions d'allocataires pour choper quelques milliers de fraudeur ce n'est pas de l'efficacit. Et aprs vous rlez sur la lourdeur de la secu o je ne sais quelle administration, y'a un moment o il faut choisir (ou arrter d'tre bte, je ne sais plus).

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol, mais dans ce cas, le 2 poids 2 mesures, c'est bien toi qui le fait, puisque tu spares le fait du dlit. 
> 
> En gros, et pour caricaturer, tu dis : "un mec qui vole, s'il est pauvre, c'est pas grave, mais s'il est riche, c'est grave". c'est exactement ce que signifie 2 poids 2 mesures.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut ce sont des amandes proportionnelles non pas aux dlits, mais au revenus. Et dans tous les domaines, aussi bien pour les fraudes (fiscales/sociales) que PV. Je ne parle pas des peines de prison, l elles sont identiques. 
> Par exemple, un prix  payer pour un excs de vitesse devrait tre fonction du revenu du contrevenant. Parce que payer 100 quand on gagne 1200, c'est pas la mme chose que quand on gagne 1 000 000 !


Pour paraphraser GPPro, je dis simplement qu'il faut augmenter le nombre de contrleurs des impts et les recentrer vers les hauts revenus pour des raisons d'efficacit.

Je pensais tre clair. Il ne s'agit pas de lgifrer sur quoi que ce soit, simplement d'appliquer les choses en l'tat, en renforant simplement les contrles sur ceux qui fraudent le plus en volume.

----------


## gangsoleil

> il faut augmenter le nombre de contrleurs des impts


Il serait bien de trouver l'evolution du nombre de controleurs, car j'avais vu que leur nombre avait fortement diminue depuis 10 ans (mais je ne retrouve pas l'info).

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention, je pense qu'aucun de nous n'a dit qu'on ne devait pas courir aprs les grandes fortunes.
le problme, c'est que le travail est plus politique, en particulier du cot de la simplification.
En gnrale, plus la loi est complexe, plus ca arrange les fraudeurs qui peuvent se payer des avocats.


En plus, on peut aussi se dire que le climat gnral de petites fraudes est peut tre moins nocif financirement, mais qu'il entretien une socit de la dmerde et de la jalousie entre citoyen de la mme classe qui est assez mauvaise pour l'ambiance du pays.

Typiquement, 1000 riches qui payent pas leurs impts, ca amne des gens au Front de gauche.
2 millions de personnes qui fraude a divers degr, c'est une inscurit(vol, recel, ...), c'est un climat de suspicion envers tout le monde, bref, ca fait monter le FN.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il serait bien de trouver l'evolution du nombre de controleurs, car j'avais vu que leur nombre avait fortement diminue depuis 10 ans (mais je ne retrouve pas l'info).


J'avais vu la mme chose, avec une attaque en rgle sur 2 services en particulier :
 - les impots des riches
 - le droit des socits

Chose parfaitement inadmissible en rapport aux volumes pargn.
Je me rappelle dailleur que les salaris gueulait en disant, on coute 10 millions par an, mais l'anne dernire on a rcupr 5 milliards pour l'tat... ou est l'conomie...

----------


## souviron34

> Il ne s'agit pas de deux poids-deux mesures, mais d'tre efficace et de prendre le pognon l o il est. Oui y'a de la fraude partout, mais non elle ne reprsente pas le mme volume et non elle ne reprsente pas le mme gain en fonction de l o tu dcides de svir. Parce que contrler plusieurs millions d'allocataires pour choper quelques milliers de fraudeur ce n'est pas de l'efficacit. Et aprs vous rlez sur la lourdeur de la secu o je ne sais quelle administration, y'a un moment o il faut choisir (ou arrter d'tre bte, je ne sais plus).


Il y a 2 problmes conjoints :

Primo, comment rcuprer des sousSecondo, comment tablir une justice

Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour dire que, pour rcuprer des sous, il vaut mieux s'attaquer aux fraudes les plus massives.

Cependant, l'aspect justice/quit est tout aussi important..


Sinon on alimente exactement le discours (alors l rellement) populiste, en particulier du FN. Car si on sanctionne pas la fraude, aussi minime soit-elle, cela revient  nier la valeur de l'honntet...

C'est comme la rgularisation automatique des sans-papiers:: pourquoi quelqu'un se taperait-il les dmarches lgales auprs d'une ambassade pour obtenir un permis de sjour (ou de travail), pour lui et/ou sa famille, alors que si il arive en douce on lui filera les papiers ??

Il y a des mcanismes lgaux, que ce soit pour obtenir des papiers, ou que ce soit pour se conduire en socit, tant pour le fiscal que pour le reste.

Exonrer ceux qui fraudent, quel que soit le prtexte, reivent  justifier la fraude, et par consquent  nier la lgalit des lois... 

On peut se lamenter  juste titre sur les conditions de vie dans les pays pauvres, mais il y a tout un tas de gens honntes qui font des demandes de visa normalement, via l'ambassade.De mme, on peut se lamenter  juste titre sur la pauvret des gens, il y a tout un tas de pauvres honntes qui ne fraudent pas.

Si donc on ne met pas de moyens autant sur la fraude des riches que sur la fraude des pauvres, on aura peut-tre plus de sous, mais on aura dtruit la valeur de l'honntet..


C'est un peu a qui m'nerve dans ce discours...  Se focaliser sur les riches en disant que c'est pas grave chez les pauvres est un discours purement conomique et matrialiste... (_ce qui est trs ironique venant de votre part_). Mais le fond d'une socit vient au moins  part gale de sa moralit...

Soutenir la disparition de valeurs fondatrices d'une socit, quelle qu'elle soit, est une absurdit, qui plus est dangereuse... Car ce qui ne touche gure les "relativement" nantis que nous sommes, qui nous permet d'avoir de hauts jugements moraux sur ces salos d'abrutis qui votent FN, est vital pour que les pauvres honntes ne se sentent pas flous, et du coup basculent vers quelque chose qui deviendra mchant, voire compltement noir et blanc en sens inverse.... Si le sentiment de justice disparait, alors pourquoi se gner ??





> Attention, je pense qu'aucun de nous n'a dit qu'on ne devait pas courir aprs les grandes fortunes.
> le problme, c'est que le travail est plus politique, en particulier du cot de la simplification.
> En gnrale, plus la loi est complexe, plus ca arrange les fraudeurs qui peuvent se payer des avocats.


Absolument d'accord...





> Chose parfaitement inadmissible en rapport aux volumes pargn.
> Je me rappelle dailleur que les salaris gueulait en disant, on coute 10 millions par an, mais l'anne dernire on a rcupr 5 milliards pour l'tat... ou est l'conomie...


 ::ccool:: 

Tout  fait..

----------


## fcharton2

> Sauf que quelques pauvres qui fraudent c'est moins d'un milliard d'euros de manque  gagner alors que quelques riches qui "optimisent" (on notera le vocabulaire spcifique) c'est 60  80 milliards de manque  gagner.


La boucle est boucle... Tu nous donnes un chiffre ridiculement bas de fraude sociale (car tu te limites aux seules fraudes constates), que tu attribues aux gentils pauvres. Puis tu nous donnes un chiffre ridiculement lev de fraude fiscale (ou sociale, enfin on ne sait pas), qui sort de Dieu sait o (je parie sur Rue89), et que tu attribues aux riches (parce que c'est bien connu, les riches sont tous des voleurs ma bonne dame, et Emile remets moi un jaune).

Puis tu compares ces deux chiffres, en parlant de "manque  gagner", comme si tout ceci tait une ralit. 

Dans tes rves, grand...




> C'est pas du populisme, c'est une ralit comptable que tu choisis sciemment d'ignorer en faisant 2 poids 2 mesures on ne sait pas trop pourquoi.


Ca n'a rien de comptable, car tes chiffres sont des estimations douteuses. La comptabilit, ca parle de chiffres constats, rels, solides, pas de "je crois que" et "on sait bien que".

Et c'est du pur populisme. Tu as dcid  l'avance des gentils et mchants, et donc tu nous sors un chiffre bas (contestable) sur lequel tu colles une tiquette "gentils", et un chiffre haut (tout aussi contestable) sur lequel tu colles une tiquette "mchants", et tu compares les montants dans un grand lan d'indignation citoyenne.

C'est exactement le discours qui tait tenu en d'autres temps, quand on expliquait qu'on avait t poignards dans le dos en 1918, par la finance cosmopolite ( l'poque, cosmopolite, c'tait le politiquement correct pour dire "juif"), qui ensuite s'tait goinfre et avait provoqu l'hyperinflation, en citant des chiffres dments sur leurs bnfices. Un bouc diffrent, pas le mme protocole des sages de sion, mais la mme logique dmagogique. 

Reviens avec des chiffres et des sources, on pourra avoir un dbat raisonnable, parce que l...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Certaines personnes devraient apprendre  lire... Il ne s'agit pas de deux poids-deux mesures, mais d'tre efficace et de prendre le pognon l o il est. Oui y'a de la fraude partout, mais non elle ne reprsente pas le mme volume et non elle ne reprsente pas le mme gain en fonction de l o tu dcides de svir.


L'an dernier, la police a eu des soucis car voulant tre efficace, elle controlat plus les noirs et les arabes (pour des questions de fraude... au ticket de mtro), ce qui est contraire au principe d'galit devant la loi. 
Eric Zemmour a eu des ennuis aussi, vu qu'il justifiait l'action de la police pour des questions d'efficacit, il a t accus d'tre anti-rpublicain, raciste, etc...

Je pense effectivement qu'il avait tort et que c'est contraire aux principes de la rpublique, et l, j'ai un peu l'impression de voir la mme chose.

----------


## Marco46

> Reviens avec des chiffres et des sources, on pourra avoir un dbat raisonnable, parce que l...
> 
> Francois


Ce n'est qu'un exemple.

Ils sont plus bas que j'avais lu sur les echos mais a reste du mme ordre.

----------


## fcharton2

Merci pour le lien. Voila le rapport en question...

http://www.senat.fr/espace_presse/ac..._coute_il.html

Tu noteras qu'on indique 30  36 milliards, qui pourraient en faire 50 si on ajoute des "effets collatraux" (et je crains que le chiffre de 80 soit obtenu en ajoutant les deux...) De source en source, le ballon se dgonfle. 

Mais j'observe aussi que ds le dbut, la commission et son rapporteur (un snateur PCF) explique




> Les entreprises et les grandes fortunes ont recours  ces pratiques expertes qui exploitent la comptabilit nationale et internationale. Ces techniques d'optimisation,  la limite voire au-del de la lgalit, sont plurielles et pluridisciplinaires : conomique, juridique, comptable, etc.


Donc, si je comprends bien on mlange pratiques lgales et illgales, qu'on qualifie de fraude. J'aimerais bien voir la tte de ces parlementaires si on appelait "fraude" les exonrations dont ils bnficient, qui sont parfois  la limite de la lgalit, aussi (par exemple l'utilisation  des fins personnelles de fonds en thorie destine  leur mandat, de la faon la plus opaque...), ou si on commentait sur l'habitude de certains riches politiciens (dont le locataire actuel de l'Elyse) de dfiscaliser certains biens immobiliers en les cachant dans des SCI. C'est lgal, bien sur, mais un rien limite, non?

Au final, on a l'impression que les snateurs expliquent que si on changeait la loi, en interdisant des pratiques limites (c'est l'objet de certaines de leurs recommandations, en dehors des traditionnelles commissions), l'Etat pourrait gagner 30 milliards, voire 50. 


Mais bon, admettons qu'il s'agit de fraude, pas juste de socits qui font comme les dputs, ou toi et moi, quand on a de l'argent de ct, et que nous essayons de rduire nos impots lgalement. Imaginons qu'on trouve la formule magique permettant d'empcher cette vasion (je dis imaginons, parce que comme ca fait 20 ans que les politiques de tous bords nous annoncents des actes, et qu'on ne voit rien venir, on est en droit de s'interroger), on va rcuprer entre 30 et 50 milliards auprs de ces socits (ce sont essentiellement elles qui profitent de la finance offshore), ce qui revient  doubler l'IS. 

A ton avis, il se passe quoi? On a cinquante milliards de plus, et tout va bien? 

Parce que je ne voudrais pas tre dsagrable, mais j'ai l'impression que le rsultat net serait 

1- toutes les multinationales qui le peuvent s'en vont (si on te double tes impots, tu vas forcment te poser la question), donc on ne gagne pas l'impot supplmentaire, mais on perd aussi l'IS...
2- les autres voient leurs marges baisser, encore, et compensent donc, sur leurs couts. Et la faon normale de rduire les couts, c'est le plan social...

Entendons nous, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas lutter contre l'vasion fiscale, ou laisser faire ces montages opaques. Simplement qu'il y a trs loin des 80 milliards qu'on lit parfois dans la presse aux recettes supplmentaires qui rtabliraient les comptes. 

Les fraudes aux prestations, en revanche, c'est un gain certain...

Francois

----------


## Miistik

> Et la faon normale de rduire les couts, c'est le plan social...


Euh, pas ncessairement.
C'est le moyen le plus usit mais c'est loin d'tre la meilleure faon.

Les "bons hommes" sont des cots fixes donc stables sans les actions que tu voques. 
Mais il y a d'autres cots fixes : les immobilisations, les capitaux ...

De plus, il est souvent prfrable de joueur avec sa marge de scurit et ses cots variables.
Sans oublier la magnifique gestion analytique capable de discerner qui consomme quoi  condition qu'elle soit bien utilise et ne serve pas  tuer un service.

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> A ton avis, il se passe quoi? On a cinquante milliards de plus, et tout va bien? 
> 
> Parce que je ne voudrais pas tre dsagrable, mais j'ai l'impression que le rsultat net serait 
> 
> 1- toutes les multinationales qui le peuvent s'en vont (si on te double tes impots, tu vas forcment te poser la question), donc on ne gagne pas l'impot supplmentaire, mais on perd aussi l'IS...
> 2- les autres voient leurs marges baisser, encore, et compensent donc, sur leurs couts. Et la faon normale de rduire les couts, c'est le plan social...
> (...)


Je suis d'accord avec le 1, mais pour le 2, je ne suis pas sr...
En fait, tout dpend de ce que reprsente le 2.
Pour moi, la division se fera entre les entreprises qui ont les moyens de faire de l'optimisation fiscale (donc effectivement les multinationales ainsi que certaines grosses botes) et les autres.
Donc par dfinition, seul le premier groupe sera touch et il faudra qu'il change de tactique fiscale, tandis que le second continura son train train quotidien.
J'aurais mme tendance  penser que la priode d'adaptation du premier groupe pourrait jouer en faveur du second groupe (concurrence plus quitable d  la rpercution des pertes sur les prix).

Mais je peux me tromper.  ::D:

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais il y a d'autres cots fixes : les immobilisations, les capitaux ... De plus, il est souvent prfrable de joueur avec sa marge de scurit et ses cots variables.


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis. Pour moi le personnel est typiquement un cout variable, puisqu'on peut l'ajuster au volume d'activit. Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi immobilisations et capitaux sont des couts qu'on peut rduire. Mais je veux bien une explication.




> Pour moi, la division se fera entre les entreprises qui ont les moyens de faire de l'optimisation fiscale (donc effectivement les multinationales ainsi que certaines grosses botes) et les autres.
> Donc par dfinition, seul le premier groupe sera touch et il faudra qu'il change de tactique fiscale, tandis que le second continura son train train quotidien.


Effectivement, je n'tais pas clair... Si la mesure ne porte que sur l'vasion fiscale offshore, les seules entreprises directement concernes (donc 1 et 2 dans mon explication) sont les grosses entreprises et les multinationales. Note bien que la hausse d'impot est alors encore plus leve (30  50 milliards d'impots supplmentaires sur ces seules entreprises, c'est un rien norme).

Du point de vue de l'entreprise, on a alors deux cas de figure : 
- soit elle est capable de partir, et de se "relocaliser" dans un pays plus accueillant, o elle paiera les impots et les charges qu'elle doit, mais  des niveaux moins dments que les notres (qui atteignent dj des records). On perd alors impots et emplois, et on acclre la dsindustrialisation.
- soit elle ne le peut pas, mais elle devra compenser la hausse de ses impots, soit en rduisant ses couts (et le premier poste de cot, c'est le personnel), soit en augmentant ses prix (si l'Etat augmente les impots d'EDF, ou de Veolia, je te parie que nous allons le sentir passer...).

Les PME ne sont effectivement pas directement concernes. Mais je doute que ce soit une chance pour elles. Les PME sont souvent sous-traitants de grands groupes, et quand ceux ci vont mal...

Cette anne, on a eu un choc fiscal "sans prcdent", le gouvernement cherchait  recuprer 30 milliards, 10 en baisse de dpenses, 20 en hausses d'impots, partages entre mnages et entreprises. Dans les faits, on a eu que les hausses d'impots, et on n'a pas russi  faire 20 milliards (il y en a 6 de cavalerie, parce qu'on a anticip an un sur les impots sur intrts et dividendes). Donc au total on a fait un petit 15 milliards, entre la moiti et le quart de ce qui est propos ici. Rsultat : on est en rcession, on perd un milliers d'emplois PAR JOUR, on n'aura pas les rentres fiscales supplmentaires (quand on va mal on paie moins d'impots) et l'Etat aura plus de dpenses pour compenser.

Alors on peut bien sur se dire que c'est parce qu'on n'a pas tap assez fort sur la tte des riches et des patrons. Et on peut promettre que l'inversion est au coin de la rue, et se bercer de grandes phrases, et de coups de double menton volontaires (hier devant la confrence sociale "ma priorit c'est l'emploi"), mais l'conomie est un rien ttue, et les mmes causes produisent souvent les mmes effets...

Francois

----------


## Miistik

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis. Pour moi le personnel est typiquement un cout variable, puisqu'on peut l'ajuster au volume d'activit. Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi immobilisations et capitaux sont des couts qu'on peut rduire. Mais je veux bien une explication.


En finance d'entreprise et en gestion, les cots fixes sont les cots indpendants du niveau d'activit ou des quantits produites dont l'entreprise doit s'acquitter pour son bon fonctionnement (loyer, cots administratifs, etc.) (Wikipedia)

On peut l'ajuster au volume d'activit; oui et non.

Souvent, cette ajustement se fait via des intrimaires et autres du genre.

Le personnel ncessaire au fonctionnement normal est un cot fixe. En effet, ce nombre varie pas ou peu. Les fluctations sont fates par les autres moyens cites plus haut.

Les immobilisations sont aussi un cot fixe du fait du loyer pay en contrepartie dans la majorit des cas. Donc mieux grer les immobilisations "futiles" est un "gain" fixe annuel.

Ensuite, les entreprises ont un seuil de rentabilit lie au point mort. Ce seuil implique galement une marge de scurit fortement lie au cout de revient.
Donc soit on rduit les cots fixes (assez facile) soit on joue sur la marge des cots variables en baissant sa marge de scurit ou en optimisant le cot de revient.

Je prcise que cette vision est souvent fates  court terme.

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton, il y a tout de mme la possibilit aussi de faire mchamment pression sur les pays qui attirent les entreprise pour qu'ils soient un peu plus honnte.

Par exemple, remonter les impts dans toute lEurope juste en uniformisant les taxes, c'est aussi une autre solution. Et autant aller se domicilier au Luxembourg ca passe... autant aller au Maroc, ca fait moins rver les gens... les USA tant dans la mme dmarche que nous... je suis aps sur que les terres d'asiles soient si nombreuses.

Et je n'ai pour ma part aucun scrupule a taper sur des pays qui ne respectent pas les rgles du jeux.
Pour reprendre l'exemple du Luxembourg, on a un pays qui ne produit rien, qui est minuscule, mais qui affiche un des PIB / habitants les plus important d'europe... y a comme un problme.

De la mme faon, domicilier un site internet au Luxembourg ou en Irlande pour payer la TVA l bas sur un service fournit en France, c'est malhonnte.
Typiquement, pour tous les biens en ligne, je pense qu'une application du taux de TVA du pays cible au lieu du pays ou est le site serait plus juste.(et protgerait le march locaux de la concurrence dloyale. Il faut peut tre faire une gymnastique comptable pour renommer ce nouveau systme, mais dans le principe final, c'est plus propre je trouve.

----------


## souviron34

> Et *je* n'ai pour ma part aucun scrupule a taper sur des pays qui ne respectent pas les rgles du jeux.


Le point d'achoppement est l...  ::aie:: 

L'Europe rassemble 27 pays... Il faut l'accord de tous... 

Quant au reste du monde, n'en parlons pas... Ce n'est pas que c'est infaisable.. C'est juste un tantinet plus compliqu que "_je tape sur les pays qui ne respectent pas les rgles_"...

Pour piquire de rappel, la France ne respecte pas les rgles en ce qui concerne les subventions  l'agriculture, ni les subventions aux entreprises d'armement ou d'aronautique... ni en ce qui concerne les industries autmobiles.. Par rapport  d'autres pays..

Un accord ncessite de prendre en compte ce que l'autre voit de son propre comportement... Et de ce point de vue-l, chacun y a son popre intrt.. C'est donc (encore une fois) beaucoup moins simple qu'une dclaration...

----------


## fcharton2

> @fcharton, il y a tout de mme la possibilit aussi de faire mchamment pression sur les pays qui attirent les entreprise pour qu'ils soient un peu plus honnte.


C'est ce que les grands pays essaient de faire depuis une dizaine d'annes. On ne peut pas dire que a marche. 

Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que ce soit le vrai problme. Ce qu'exploitent les financiers, ce ne sont pas tant les lois sclrates votes par des pays criminels, mais le fait que comme tous les pays n'ont pas la lgislation fiscales, certaines activits (ou revenus) sont mieux traits ici que l.

A l'chelle d'un pays, les avantages et les inconvnients se compensent, mais ds qu'on opre de faon internationale, on peut jouer, et gagner, sur ces diffrences. Et comme cela fait 30 ans qu'on fait tomber les frontires, au nom de l'Europe, de la mondialisation, des pauvres mergents qu'il faut ouvrir, mme des entreprises de taille moyenne s'internationalisent et peuvent profiter de cette situation.

La seule solution, ce serait l'harmonisation fiscale et sociale, au moins au niveau europen, ou de la zone euro. Mais cela voudrait dire que c'est Bruxelles qui dcide des niveaux de prlvement, et donc de la protection sociale qu'ils financent. On en est loin!

Bref, on est dans cette belle cohrence idologique que le monde entier nous envie. D'un ct, on veut dfendre notre modle social et ses dpenses gnreuses, de l'autre, on se plaint que les conomies qui n'ont pas notre merveilleuse fonction publique, notre scu, notre exception culturelle et notre droit du travail, soient plus comptitives, et attractives pour les entreprises.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Un accord ncessite de prendre en compte ce que l'autre voit de son propre comportement... Et de ce point de vue-l, chacun y a son popre intrt.. C'est donc (encore une fois) beaucoup moins simple qu'une dclaration...


Je suis plus gros et je fais ce que je veux est assez facile comme discours aussi... srieusement, si on reprend l'exemple du luxembourg, pour les faire plier il ne faut pas grand chose... 

Je ne sais pas si c'est juste les discours qui changent, mais en 10 ans, j'ai l'impression que ca volue un peu. Quand les USA ou la grande bretagne sont d'accord pour changer le systme... on a dj franchit un pas.

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis plus gros et je fais ce que je veux est assez facile comme discours aussi... srieusement, si on reprend l'exemple du luxembourg, pour les faire plier il ne faut pas grand chose...


Ah bon ??? Pourtant a fait plus de 30 ans qu'on en entend parler... Comme pour Monaco, etc...

Srieusement, le discours est facile, oui... L'action c'est plus difficile...





> Je ne sais pas si c'est juste les discours qui changent, mais en 10 ans, j'ai l'impression que ca volue un peu. Quand les USA ou la grande bretagne sont d'accord pour changer le systme... on a dj franchit un pas.


Non, c'est les conditions/vnements _(pour les USA, c'est ENRON, puis la crise de 2008 et la chute de la banque, qui a dclench. Pour l'Angleterre, il y a eu la faillite de la banque_)..

Donc, oui on a franchi pas.. a ne veut pas dire qu'on est au bout du tunnel.... 


Ce que dit Franois :




> Bref, on est dans cette belle cohrence idologique que le monde entier nous envie. D'un ct, on veut dfendre notre modle social et ses dpenses gnreuses, de l'autre, on se plaint que les conomies qui n'ont pas notre merveilleuse fonction publique, notre scu, notre exception culturelle et notre droit du travail, soient plus comptitives, et attractives pour les entreprises.


Chacun (chaque pays) est dans ce cas, et fait le grand cart entre sa volont interne et son poids/Ses arguments externes...

Regarde ce qui se passe pour la Syrie: France, USA, et Angleterre sont  peu prs d'accord.. Mais on se met pas les Russes (ou les Chinois)  dos si facilement....

Et l on parle d'armes, de rgimes...

En ce qui concerne la Finance, c'est un peu moins min, comme terrain, mais cependant  chacun voit midi  sa porte....

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ah bon ??? Pourtant a fait plus de 30 ans qu'on en entend parler... Comme pour Monaco, etc...
> 
> Srieusement, le discours est facile, oui... L'action c'est plus difficile...


L'action est trs simple une fois que la volont politique est prsente... cad une fois que le peuple grogne vraiment.

Si les pays ngocie avec les USA, c'est pas pour rien non plus.



> Non, c'est les conditions/vnements _(pour les USA, c'est ENRON, puis la crise de 2008 et la chute de la banque, qui a dclench. Pour l'Angleterre, il y a eu la faillite de la banque_)..
> 
> Donc, oui on a franchi pas.. a ne veut pas dire qu'on est au bout du tunnel....


Je pense que l'opinion publique s'est retourne dans ces 2 pays en 10 ans, on est pass d'un truc ou on laisse faire en esprant une rgulation automatique, a un constat d'abus flagrant. Appel a fait par exemple trs fort en arrivant a ne domicilier son entreprise nul part dans le monde.

Quand les grosses boites perdent leur soutien aux USA ou en Angleterre, c'est qu'elles ont mchamment merd et abus.

----------


## zaventem

Ce que je trouve extraordinaire c'est que la question n'est pas "que peux-t-on faire pour tre attractif ?" mais "comment faire pour que les autres le soient moins?"

Quand la France utilise son poids pour que Mittal ferme es sites de prfrence en Belgique o au Luxembourg, ce serait le jeu, quand le Luxembourg utilise ses avantages fiscaux, ce serait une horrible concurrence dloyale... Je vois pas o est la logique...

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a concurrence et concurrence.

Ce que j'expliquais, le luxembourg ne produit rien. Il ne sert  rien dans l'conomie relle. 

Sa seule faon de gagner de l'argent, c'est d'agir en sangsue d'un pays proche.

Et pour tre plus attractif, il faudrait diminuer nos taxes... belle ide pour faire la course a qui donnera le plus aux actionnaires.

Je trouve pour ma part que ca fait longtemps que les pays auraient du s'unir pour foutre dehors ceux qui veulent percevoir un revenu non associ a une cration relle.
Et une boite au lettre dans un pays, j'appelle pas ca participer  l'conomie relle.

----------


## r0d

> Il y a concurrence et concurrence.
> 
> Ce que j'expliquais, le luxembourg ne produit rien. Il ne sert  rien dans l'conomie relle. 
> 
> Sa seule faon de gagner de l'argent, c'est d'agir en sangsue d'un pays proche.
> 
> Et pour tre plus attractif, il faudrait diminuer nos taxes... belle ide pour faire la course a qui donnera le plus aux actionnaires.
> 
> Je trouve pour ma part que ca fait longtemps que les pays auraient du s'unir pour foutre dehors ceux qui veulent percevoir un revenu non associ a une cration relle.
> Et une boite au lettre dans un pays, j'appelle pas ca participer  l'conomie relle.


Erf, encore un communiste. Nan mais srieusement, le parti unique, le goulag tout a, vous avez pas retenu la leon!!?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## zaventem

> Il y a concurrence et concurrence.


Celle qu'on subit et celle qu'on fait subir?

edit:
A un moment, il faut arrter la schizophrnie: ou chaque pays se bat avec les outils qu'il a pour ce qu'il estime tre le mieux pour lui, ou on vise un quilibre global o chacun est dispos  perdre certaines choses pour le bien commun mais demander aux autres de perdre leurs avantages sans tre prt  renoncer aux siens, a peux pas marcher.

----------


## r0d

> Il y a 2 problmes conjoints :
> 
> Primo, comment rcuprer des sousSecondo, comment tablir une justice
> 
> Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour dire que, pour rcuprer des sous, il vaut mieux s'attaquer aux fraudes les plus massives.
> 
> Cependant, l'aspect justice/quit est tout aussi important..


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi (ptin qu'est-ce qu'il m'arrive?), et en plus je trouve que tu as assez bien rsum le problme (a devient grave, il va falloir que je consulte).

Seulement, si nous sommes d'accord sur le constat (c'est dj a), nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur la ralit des faits. En gros tu dis qu'on emmerde dj assez les fraudeurs fiscaux et qu'il faudrait un peu leur lcher la grappe, mais que par contre on ne fait rien contre les petites fraudes  la scu ou l'assurance maladie.

Je pense l'inverse.

Le snat franais  rendu rcemment un compte rendu sur la fraude fiscale plutt intressant. Je vous rassure tout de suite, les snateurs n'y sont pour pas grand chose, en revanche les personne audites ont t assez bien choisies (dans les limites de ce qui tait possible, bien sr. Je veux dire, il aurait t intressant d'avoir l'avis de banquiers suisses, mais ces gens-l prfreraient s'ouvrir les veines plutt que d'expliquer le dtail de leurs activits).

On y lit par exemple que de nombreuses personnalits se sont levs contre la fraude fiscale depuis 1972. On y lit galement que, trangement, rien n'a jamais t fait depuis. On y lit, encore, que diverses lois concernant la drgulation du droit des affaires votes par le gouvernement Fillon ont privs des quelques outils existants les fonctionnaires chargs de s'attaquer  ce problme.

De faon plus gnrale, comment se fait-il que les seuls cas avrs de fraude fiscale sortent grce  l'action d'enquteurs privs (mdias gnralement)?

De l'autre ct de la barrire, l'tat met en uvre d'importants moyens pour lutter contre las petits fraudeurs. Lire ceci par exemple.

Voil, a c'tait pour le ct "comptable".

Sur le plan de la morale maintenant. Lorsque tu vois que des riches volent des millions d'euros, comment peut-on demander aux pauvres de ne pas essayer de voler 100 s'ils en ont l'occasion?

Je ne me place pas, ici, dans une position thique du domin qu'il faut plaindre et du dominant qui est mauvais par essence, mais sur un plan purement moral, qui est: "pourquoi je ne me permettrais pas ce que d'autres se permettent, sachant, de plus, que j'en ai infiniment plus besoin qu'eux?"

C'est un peu l'ide dfendue par Herv Kempf dans son livre "Comment les riches dtruisent la plante", qui est celle que les riches, dans le contexte actuel de capitalisme rig en mode de vie, sont des modles pour la population. Et c'est, en effet, le discours ambiant: les riches le sont parce qu'ils le mritent, ce sont des winners, faites comme eux.

D'une faon gnrale, et pour rester dans le champ de la morale, quand tu vois que pour rcuprer 5 milliards d'euros, on nous allonge la dure de cotisation de 3 ans (par exemple), alors qu'un escroc tel que Bernard Arnaud possde probablement une telle somme sur ses comptes en banque. Tu vois ce que je veux dire? O est la justice l-dedans? Ou est la morale?

Lorsque les mesures qui sont prises depuis des dcennies nous amnent  des situations o on voit l'esprance de vie baisser pour les tranches les plus pauvres, comment peut-on lgitimer, comme vous le faites, l'vasion fiscale?

----------


## GPPro

> ...


*Sors les popcorns et attends les grands argumentaires de nos ultras libraux*

----------


## ManusDei

> Sur le plan de la morale maintenant. Lorsque tu vois que des riches volent des millions d'euros, comment peut-on demander aux pauvres de ne pas essayer de voler 100 s'ils en ont l'occasion?


Si c'est lgal, c'est pas du vol (On peut penser que la loi est insuffisante, biaise et  changer, mais c'est la loi).

Et perso, je demande aux pauvres d'tre honntes, et de pousser leurs lus  changer la loi (ou  mettre des moyens) pour que les riches ne puissent pas voler des millions d'euros.

Pourquoi je leur demande d'tre honntes quand mme ? Parce que quelqu'un qui n'a pas les mains propres n'est pas franchement bien plac pour rler que "les autres" sont malhonntes.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Celle qu'on subit et celle qu'on fait subir?
> 
> edit:
> A un moment, il faut arrter la schizophrnie: ou chaque pays se bat avec les outils qu'il a pour ce qu'il estime tre le mieux pour lui, ou on vise un quilibre global o chacun est dispos  perdre certaines choses pour le bien commun mais demander aux autres de perdre leurs avantages sans tre prt  renoncer aux siens, a peux pas marcher.


45% du PIB dpend de la place financire...
C'est pas trop mal comme truc... y a de quoi limiter.

Pour ce qui est de lacher des droits, je suis assez fan du : "je suis le plus fort et je t'emmerde petite crotte plus petite qu'un dpartement..." mais bon  ::): 

Pour moi, ils ne servent a rien, donc pas de piti... ils trouveront bien un gros a qui se raccrocher, et l ca sera a armes gales...(parce que ce gros, il voudra pas de dlocalisation interne trop forte)

----------


## r0d

> Si c'est lgal, c'est pas du vol (On peut penser que la loi est insuffisante, biaise et  changer, mais c'est la loi).


Relis mon message: je parle de fraude fiscale, pas d'optimisation, donc bien de quelque chose d'illgal.




> Pourquoi je leur demande d'tre honntes quand mme ? Parce que quelqu'un qui n'a pas les mains propres n'est pas franchement bien plac pour rler que "les autres" sont malhonntes.


C'est une faon de voir les choses.
Mais alors on n'en sortira jamais si on raisonne comme a. Car personne ne va devenir honnte si on l'y force pas (ou si on ne lui donnait pas la possibilit de l'tre, qui est,  mon avis, la faon la plus simple de rsoudre ce genre de problme). Et donc personne ne sera jamais "bien plac" pour rler, et alors tout continuera.

Pour tre clair (je me rend compte en me relisant que j'avais oubli de spcifier ce point), je condamne galement les petits fraudeurs qui n'en ont pas besoin. S'il est vrai que beaucoup en ont besoin, certains abusent, et je ne dfend pas ces gens-l. Seulement j'estime qu'on devrait commencer par s'occuper des "gros".

----------


## zaventem

> De faon plus gnrale, comment se fait-il que les seuls cas avrs de fraude fiscale sortent grce  l'action d'enquteurs privs (mdias gnralement)?


Je vois 3 explications concomitantes:

Reveler des buzz et des des affaires polmiques est le fond de commerce des mdias, plus on en parle, plus a fait vendreLa trs grande majorit des membres du systme judiciaire veulent juste faire leur boulot convenablement et tranquillement,  l'abri des pressions mdiatiques et politiquesPour les cas complexes et limites, le fisc (ou autre administration adquate) peut ngocier des accords au lieu de se lancer dans des actions longues et dont l'issue reste incertaine mais comme cela n'est pas bien vu, il vite d'en faire la publicit

----------


## r0d

> 45% du PIB dpend de la place financire...
> C'est pas trop mal comme truc... y a de quoi limiter.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de lacher des droits, je suis assez fan du : "je suis le plus fort et je t'emmerde petite crotte plus petite qu'un dpartement..." mais bon 
> 
> Pour moi, ils ne servent a rien, donc pas de piti... ils trouveront bien un gros a qui se raccrocher, et l ca sera a armes gales...(parce que ce gros, il voudra pas de dlocalisation interne trop forte)


Sur ce sujet, il est intressant de lire le rapport du snat que j'ai cit dans mon message prcdent. A un endroit ils expliquent comment se sont droules les diffrentes runions du G8 et du G20 qui portaient sur ce sujet.
En fait, pour rsumer, chaque "gros" pays (France, Angleterre, Allemagne, Chine, USA, ...) a ses paradis fiscaux et les dfend. Par exemple, lorsque la France a demand  mettre Jersey sur la liste noire, les Anglais ont ripost et on demand  mettre la Suisse. Et tenez-vous bien, ce sont les franais qui ont refus de mettre la suisse sur cette liste! Du coup,  la fin il n'est rest qu'une liste "grise" avec 3 paradis qui n'ont aucune importance dans l'histoire, dont Andorre et 2 autres dont je ne me souviens plus tellement ils sont ridicules.

Chaque paradis fiscal est protg par une grande puissance. Si les USA ont obtenu des avances sur la suisse, ils ont leurs propres paradis fiscaux dans le pacifique. La Chine en a tout un tas en Asie du sud est. Etc.

----------


## zaventem

> Pour ce qui est de lacher des droits, je suis assez fan du : "je suis le plus fort et je t'emmerde petite crotte plus petite qu'un dpartement..." mais bon


Sauf que l, visiblement z'tes pas les plus fort

----------


## fcharton2

> IJe trouve pour ma part que ca fait longtemps que les pays auraient du s'unir pour foutre dehors ceux qui veulent percevoir un revenu non associ a une cration relle.


On va bien rigoler, alors... Un commerant, a cre quelque chose? Un transporteur? Un administrateur de base de donnes? Un fonctionnaire? Un vigile? Un chercheur en philosophie? Un hotliner? Un....

Le problme c'est qu'on en revient aux "parasites" chers aux rgimes dictatoriaux, tu sais ceux qu'on limine sauvagement parce qu'il sucent le sang du peuple, et qu'on remplace par de gentil apparatchiks qui ne font pas grand chose, mais eux c'est pas pareil ils sont au service du peuple...

Srieusement, tu ne peux pas raisonner comme cela. Tu peux dcrter que certaines activits sont illgales, mais interdire des choses que tu trouves inutiles?




> De faon plus gnrale, comment se fait-il que les seuls cas avrs de fraude fiscale sortent grce  l'action d'enquteurs privs (mdias gnralement)?


Les cas avrs de fraude fiscale rvls par les mdias sortent dans les mdias et sont le fait de journalistes. La grande majorit des cas de fraude fiscale sont dtects et punis par l'administration fiscale, et ne sortent pas dans les journaux parce qu'on n'est plus au moyen age, et qu'on ne met plus les gens au pilori. 

Mais bon, il y a toujours des nostalgiques... pour la bonne cause, bien sur...




> sur un plan purement moral, qui est: "pourquoi je ne me permettrais pas ce que d'autres se permettent, sachant, de plus, que j'en ai infiniment plus besoin qu'eux?"


Et sur un plan purement moral, si mon voisin bat salement sa femme, j'ai le droit de gifler lgrement la mienne (sachant que j'en ai drolement envie... bien plus que mon voisin en fait, et qu'elle l'a rudement mrit la s...)? 

Le problme de ce raisonnement, c'est que chacun peut le tenir pour tenter de justifier n'importe quoi. Et il devient un peu futile, alors, de parler de justice, ou de morale. 




> D'une faon gnrale, et pour rester dans le champ de la morale, quand tu vois que pour rcuprer 5 milliards d'euros, on nous allonge la dure de cotisation de 3 ans (par exemple), alors qu'un escroc tel que Bernard Arnaud possde probablement une telle somme sur ses comptes en banque.


Il manque 5 milliards PAR AN... Ca ne va pas marcher, ou pas longtemps. 

Mais surtout, si Bernard Arnaud a commis un crime, c'est  la justice de le punir, pas  la scu de se payer sur la bte.

(... et soit dit en passant, diffamation sur forum, c'est pas bien, mais alors pas bien du tout... ah mais c'est pas pareil, lui c'est un mchant...)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Quand la France utilise son poids pour que Mittal ferme es sites de prfrence en Belgique o au Luxembourg, ce serait le jeu, quand le Luxembourg utilise ses avantages fiscaux, ce serait une horrible concurrence dloyale... Je vois pas o est la logique...


Moi non plus, mais l visiblement on a dpass depuis longtemps le domaine de la logique... ::aie:: 





> A un moment, il faut arrter la schizophrnie: ou chaque pays se bat avec les outils qu'il a pour ce qu'il estime tre le mieux pour lui, ou on vise un quilibre global o chacun est dispos  perdre certaines choses pour le bien commun mais demander aux autres de perdre leurs avantages sans tre prt  renoncer aux siens, a peux pas marcher.


Tour  fait d'accord..





> nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur la ralit des faits. En gros tu dis qu'on emmerde dj assez les fraudeurs fiscaux et qu'il faudrait un peu leur lcher la grappe


Euh... Relis un peu.. Je n'ai jamais dit a..

Je dis simplement que il faut lutter contre les 2, pour des raisons diffrentes : les uns parce que a rapporterait des sous (_mais ils sont peu nombreaux_), les autres pour des raisons morales de fond de la socit parce qu'ils sont plus nombreux...(_et qu'un capitaliste qui fait du capitalsime financier est de toutes faons dj amoral... Un "honnte homme" normalement non_) 







> Sur le plan de la morale maintenant. Lorsque tu vois que des riches volent des millions d'euros, comment peut-on demander aux pauvres de ne pas essayer de voler 100 s'ils en ont l'occasion?
> 
> Je ne me place pas, ici, dans une position thique du domin qu'il faut plaindre et du dominant qui est mauvais par essence, mais sur un plan purement moral, qui est: "pourquoi je ne me permettrais pas ce que d'autres se permettent, sachant, de plus, que j'en ai infiniment plus besoin qu'eux?"


Ben voyons...

Parce que la morale c'est pas juste fiscal....

Si dans une cole, un mec a pas le niveau du Bac, c'est normal qu'il vole le diplme - ou le sujet - parce qu'il en a plus besoin que l'autre ???

Si ton voisiin, au RMI, te vole ton ordi, c'est normal parce qu'il en a plus besoin que toi pour regarder des petites annonces ??


L tu me dois, _r0d_... 

La morale est la base de toute socit..

Condamner les faudeurs, oui... TOUS.....


PS: au risque de me rpter, dfendre ce point de vue qu'un pauvre a le droit de frauder est donner du grain  moudre au FN, et il ne faut pas s'tonner que de plus en plus de gens votent pour lui, car - heureusement - beaucoup de gens sont honntes.. Avec ce genre d'attitude vous dtournez les pauvres honntes de votre chemin... Et comme par hasard ils sont beaucoup dans les classes populaires ET travailleuses... c'est  dire les ouvriers et petits (_voire tout petits_) salaris...






> Pourquoi je leur demande d'tre honntes quand mme ? Parce que quelqu'un qui n'a pas les mains propres n'est pas franchement bien plac pour rler que "les autres" sont malhonntes.


Absolument, parce que le raisonnement vaut en sens inverse : pourquoi le riche s'abstiendrait-il de frauder si le pauvre le fait ?





> Mais alors on n'en sortira jamais si on raisonne comme a. Car personne ne va devenir honnte si on l'y force pas (ou si on ne lui donnait pas la possibilit de l'tre, qui est,  mon avis, la faon la plus simple de rsoudre ce genre de problme).


C'est bizarre, hein ?? Il n'y a  qu'en France que se pose ce problme-l...

Se faire sauter ses contraventions, frauder parce que "_je le vaux bien_", etc etc...

J'ai bien peur que ta socit idale ne vive qu'un trs court moment si elle voyait le jour...  ::aie:: 

Comment a se fait que, en particulier dans les pays pauvres, mais chez les riches aussi (_Canada, USA, Australie par exemple_) la fraude soit non seulement svrement punie, mais de plus abhore.. Ici il faudrait l'lever au rang de vertu si on est pauvre ??????  ::aie:: 






> En fait, pour rsumer, chaque "gros" pays (France, Angleterre, Allemagne, Chine, USA, ...) a ses paradis fiscaux et les dfend. Par exemple, lorsque la France a demand  mettre Jersey sur la liste noire, les Anglais ont ripost et on demand  mettre la Suisse. Et tenez-vous bien, ce sont les franais qui ont refus de mettre la suisse sur cette liste! Du coup,  la fin il n'est rest qu'une liste "grise" avec 3 paradis qui n'ont aucune importance dans l'histoire, dont Andorre et 2 autres dont je ne me souviens plus tellement ils sont ridicules.
> 
> Chaque paradis fiscal est protg par une grande puissance. Si les USA ont obtenu des avances sur la suisse, ils ont leurs propres paradis fiscaux dans le pacifique. La Chine en a tout un tas en Asie du sud est. Etc.


C'est ce qu'on a dit plus haut....  ::P: 

Chacun dfend son steak...

Si demain matin on ferme Monaco ou Andorre, la France va trs mal le vivre... Car il y a certains  "accords" et "rciprocits"..

C'est bien pour a que c'est compliqu.. En Fance on se fout du Luxembourg, mais on ne se fout pas de Monaco. Les USA se foutent de Monaco, mais pas des Caymans. L''Angleterre se fout des Caymans et de Monaco, mais pas de Jersey... 

C'est pareil pour l'harmonisation sociale"...  En Allemagne on part  67 ans  la retraite, en France  62.. Les charges sont X% en Angleterre, Z% en Pologne, et Y% en France...  Dans certains pays il y a un salaire minimum, pas dans d'autres.... Chacun dfend son bout de gras..

Pour l'agriculture, les agriculteurs franais sont parmi les plus subventionns d'Europe (_PAC_).  Alors Bov voudrait que tout le monde aille bien, mais ne veut pas rduire les subventions  la France... 

Bref, un vrai pataqus, o les positions politiques internes de chaque dirigeant dans son pays et les situations conomiques des pays psent lourd dans les ngocations..

Et c'est ce que disait _Zaventen_ dans son deuxime message sur cette page : un compromis, a veut dire qu'on cde un morceau pour en avoir un autre... Si on ne cde rien, a veut dire imposer sa volont.. Et a amne  la guerre... 

Donc on peut toujours rver d'imposer sa vision du monde  l'ensemble de la plante.. Mais chacun a son intrt  dfendre,  avec ses problmes, son conomie, etc etc...  C'est bien tout le principe de la diplomatie....  Et c'est parfaitement normal et bien comme a...

En conomie, il est rare que tous les intrts convergent.... Ce qui fait le socle des accords c'est d'viter les guerres, qu'elles soient relles ou conomiques..

----------


## ManusDei

> Relis mon message: je parle de fraude fiscale, pas d'optimisation, donc bien de quelque chose d'illgal.


Ok. Mais je t'avoue que les montages financiers qu'utilise Google, Amazon et autres pour payer quasiment aucun impt, je trouve que c'est quasiment de la fraude.




> Mais alors on n'en sortira jamais si on raisonne comme a. Car personne ne va devenir honnte si on l'y force pas (ou si on ne lui donnait pas la possibilit de l'tre, qui est,  mon avis, la faon la plus simple de rsoudre ce genre de problme). Et donc personne ne sera jamais "bien plac" pour rler, et alors tout continuera.


Bah coute, je suis honnte. Et je sais que je suis pas tout seul en France. Suffit qu'on soit suffisamment nombreux et revendicatifs pour changer les choses. Je pourrais tre malhonnte en attendant qu'on soit assez nombreux, mais faut bien commencer quelque part, non ?


fcharton2 a rpondu sur le reste ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

Serieusement, d'un coup de crayon, le luxembourg meurre.
Si l'allamagne et la France decrete que les activits seront taxs en fonction de leur activit, et non en fonction de la localisation du sige(voir que le sige social est plac la ou il y a le plsu d'employ).... 

et pouf, le luxembourg perd 70% de son activit bancaire.

ils trouveront du boulot ailleur, juste pas au mme endroit.

@francois
Faut m'expliquer la valeur ajoute d'une banque d'affaire qui joue de l'argent en son nom et des salles de march actuelles.
Moi j ai toujours pas compris.

----------


## fcharton2

> @francois
> Faut m'expliquer la valeur ajoute d'une banque d'affaire qui joue de l'argent en son nom et des salles de march actuelles.
> Moi j ai toujours pas compris.


A l'origine, ca permettait de faire se rencontrer des gens qui avaient besoin d'argent aujourd'hui, pour faire des profits demain, et des gens qui voulaient faire fructifier leurs conomies. 

Aujourd'hui, tout le monde est d'accord que le truc est compltement hors contrle, mais il faut bien rflchir avant de tout arrter, parce que, mine de rien, si tu dgonfles la bulle, ce sont peut tre tes conomies, ou la retraite complmentaire de tes parents, ou la trsorerie de ta commune, ou... qui se volatilisent. 

Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire, mais je ne suis pas certain que si on agit inconsidrement ce sont les mchants banquiers qui perdront. Tu peux, si tu veux, regarder l'exemple de Chypre, ou finalement, ce sont les riches et les entreprises locales qui ont pay la casse. Les oligarques, ah ben c'est marrant ils ont eu le nez creux et sont partis avant...


Egalement, ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose est inutile, ou n'a pas de valeur ajoute, qu'il faut l'interdire. Sinon, je connais des tas de gens qui vont drolement s'ennuyer, quand ils n'auront plus leurs jeux vidos, ou les merveilleuses applications qui leur permettent de faire savoir au monde entier qu'ils sont actuellement dans un wagon de mtro, entre Richelieu Drouot et Grands Boulevards, lol.

Francois

----------


## zaventem

> ils trouveront du boulot ailleur, juste pas au mme endroit.


Tu parles des 79.000 franais qui travaillent au Luxembourg? Je suis pas certains que je ne crois pas que votre conomie encaisse autant de chmeurs en une fois.


(Ah non, j'oubliais, on ne peux pas avoir de nuance de gris, juste du noir et blanc, dsol, je sors)

----------


## souviron34

> Pour les cas complexes et limites, le fisc (ou autre administration adquate) peut ngocier des accords au lieu de se lancer dans des actions longues et dont l'issue reste incertaine mais comme cela n'est pas bien vu, il vite d'en faire la publicit


D'ailleurs, on le voit avec l'affaire Tapie (entre autres)

a ferait un bon roman fin XIXme sicle :


"_Chapitre XXXI:  O on voit le pouvoir se trouver un bouc missaire avec soi-disant une perte de 430 millions_"

Mais qui aurait pour chapitre suivant :

"_Chapitre XXXII: O on voit le pouvoir se trouver, aprs 21 ans de procdures, 290 millions de frais (juges, procureurs, frais d'enqutes, policiers, gendarmes, auditions de tmoins, gardes  vue, dommages et intrts), avoir prolong de 5 ans les frais et tre condamn  payer pour escroquerie la somme de XX millions avec intrts_"

Je ne plains que modrment Tapie, mais cependant on peut noter que la raction outre est quelque peu disproportionne : l'Etat le griuge de environ 600 millions au bas mot, puis lui prend tout, l'envoie en taule pendant quelques annes, se perd en 20 ans de procdures, avec un avis de cassation qui fait qu'on va tout reprendre  zro (_donc tous les arguments ayant amen aux 3 procs et 17 ans de procdure_), sans avoir aucune certitude qu'on va en resortir gagnant (_les faits sont ttus: l'Etat a bel et bien grug Tapie_) , et qu'on est repartis pour 5 ou 10 ans, et on enqute pour crime de dpenses insupportables sur la(les) personne(s) qui veulent finir cette gabegie aux frais du contribuable...

C'est exactement ce que veut viter la justice amriciaine avec le "plaider coupable".  Vu la longueur des procs quand de (trs bons) avocats sont sur le coup, le contribuable va quasi-certainement y perdre... Alors dans les cas o l'Etat n'est pas en faute, on fait payer une partie au "coupable" (_qui donc aide  financer l'administration et allge d'autant les contribuables_) et on ne dpense pas inutilement en immobilisant des enquteurs, des juges, etc... 

Ici le problme de fond c'est que l'Etat est coupable...

En plus, le contrbuable a dj pay plus de 600 millions pour compenser les mensonges du Crdit Lyonnais appuy par l'Etat contre Tapie, aprs la dcision de la SEC amricaine... (_mais a, la gnration Internet ne le sait pas_) 

Et on remet le couvert... C'est sr, les actuels dfenseurs de la vertu ne se souviennent plus trs bien de tout a, donc c'est pas grave.. Encore une fois on fait un symbole de ce qui devrait tre - au contraire - un symbole des copinages d'Etat et des erreurs dans les collusions politiques/banques..

Mais a, c'est sr qu'on prfrerait que le citoyen moyen il ne s'en souvienne pas.... Ben oui.. Jospin il a dit qu'il avait le droit de faire l'inventaire de l'hritage...  ::aie::  donc a existe plus.... 


Pour quelques rvisions d'histoire :

Affaire du Crdit lyonnais (Wiki)



> L'affaire du Crdit lyonnais est une affaire politico-financire franaise des annes 1990. Le montant des pertes, qui s'lvent  plus de 130 milliards de francs, en font l'un des plus grands scandales financiers de l'histoire, au mme titre que l'affaire du canal de Panama.


Crdit Lyonnais : les contribuables nont pas fini de rembourser



> La somme qui reste  rembourser aprs la faillite bancaire de l'tablissement dans les annes 1990 slve  4,5 milliards deuros. Or, rien n'est prvu dans le budget 2013 sur ce point.


Les flambeurs du Crdit lyonnais : Le scandale financier du sicle (Les dossiers du Canard enchan)  (Amazon)

Les 400 millions verss  Tapie sont une goutte d'eau par rapport aux 131 milliards  (_mme convertis en euros_) que le contribuable a et doit rembourser.... Alors que les dirigeants  l'poque de la Banque (Peyrelevade, Trichet_ (prsident de la BCE de 2003  2011)_) sont  des postes confortables sans avoir jamais rien pay (ni mme fat de la taule)...







> Pour ce qui est de lacher des droits, je suis assez fan du : "je suis le plus fort et je t'emmerde petite crotte plus petite qu'un dpartement..." mais bon


Ah ??? Alors je dois applaudir des 2 mains quand la Chine fait du dumping social, ou Mittal fait un bras d'honneur ?? 

Parce que c'est bien a qu'ils disent, non ?? Mittal il dit "_je suis le plus fort et je vous emmerde_" , comme le fait la Chine...

Ah ?? J'ai pas bien compris  ::aie::  Nous c'est normal qu'on le dise, on est totalement dans notre droit, et c'est mme moralement bien, mais pas eux.. Eux c'est des pourris, y-z-ont pas le droit et c'est immoral ...  ??

(_parce que, hein, pour la Chine ou l'Inde, on n'est qu'une petite crotte, pas plus grande qu'un dpartement de chez eux_)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ah ??? Alors je dois applaudir des 2 mains quand la Chine fait du dumping social, ou Mittal fait un bras d'honneur ?? 
> 
> Parce que c'est bien a qu'ils disent, non ?? Mittal il dit "_je suis le plus fort et je vous emmerde_" , comme le fait la Chine...
> 
> Ah ?? J'ai pas bien compris  Nous c'est normal qu'on le dise, on est totalement dans notre droit, et c'est mme moralement bien, mais pas eux.. Eux c'est des pourris, y-z-ont pas le droit et c'est immoral ...  ??
> 
> (_parce que, hein, pour la Chine ou l'Inde, on n'est qu'une petite crotte, pas plus grande qu'un dpartement de chez eux_)


En fait, je ne leur reproche pas de le faire.
Ils ont bien raison mme...

Aprs, notre role est de nous unir entre ls et de leur tenir tte...
Les chinois avec 0 exportations retourneraient l ou ils taient... et on payerait notre iphone 10 de plus.(y a le bangladesh, l'ide, le vietnam, et pas mal de pays d'afrique encore si on veut vraiment exploit la diffrence de niveau de vie...)

Quand Mittal joue, mme chose, gandrange ca me fait pas rver... soit c'est rentable et on peut protger notre march, soit ca ne l'est pas et on le laisse tomber...

A part ca on a utiliser combien de temps de gouvernement pour quelques milliers de salaris dans ces usines ? Contre combien pour  les licenciement de 2 ou 3 personnes qui s'additionne pour former 1000 destruction d'emploi par jour selon fcharton ?

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, je ne leur reproche pas de le faire.
> Ils ont bien raison mme...
> 
> Aprs, notre role est de nous unir entre ls et de leur tenir tte...


Ce qu'on veut dire, c'est que chacun voit midi  sa porte, et le sentiment d'tre ls est partag par beaucoup, simplement pas forcment sur les mmes sujets.

L'Iran ou la Core se trouvent lss que les grandes puissances (dont la France) s'arrogent le droit d'tre les seules  avoir une bombe atomique.

L'Inde, la Chine ou le Brsil se trovent lss que les grandes puissances (dont la France) s'arrogent le droit d'tre les seules au Conseil de Scurit de l'ONU et d'avoir un droit de vto,....

En Europe, le Luxembourg peut se sentir ls, comme par exemple la Pologne, par le fait que la majorit des subventions - agricoles ou industrielles - eurpennes va  la France, l'Allemagne, et partiellement l'Angleterre, l'Italie, et l'Espagne...


Du point de vue de la superficie et des matires premires, il y a 4 grands pays : Russie, Canada, Brsil, Chine.

Du point de vue de la population, il y en a 2 grands : Chine, Inde. Les USA sont quivalents  l'Europe  27.... Or nous, les 27, n'avons pas de structure politique unie (_et les Franais ont mme t fiers de repousser aux calendes grecques cette possibilit, en particulier ceux qui rlent le plus fort contre la diffrence des pays concernant la finance_). Donc on ne pse quasiment rien...  Nous sommes l'quivalent d'un ou 2 Etats amricains, nous sommes plus petits qu'une province indienne ou chinoise... 

Encore une fois, on ne dit pas qu'il n'y a rien  faire ni que rien n'est fait.. Simplement d'une part a prend du temps, et d'autre part nos points de vue ne sont pas partags par tous...

On est toujours le pauvre de quelquun et le riche de quelqu'un d'autre.. Pa exemple, ce que disait _Zaventen_, c'est que, conomiquement parlant, on ne peut pas simultanment demander aux autres dans les 27 de s'aligner sur nos positions par exemple en ce qui concerne les banques et refuser que nous on s'aligne sur leurs positions en ce qui concerne soit la rretraite, soit les salaires, soit les charges des entreprises, soit les subventions  l'agriculture ou  l'industrie....

(_si on avait une Europe politique, on aurait 1 seul gouvenrement, qui, comme celui des USA, aurait un poids non ngligeable. L, on a 27 gouvernements, qui tirent chacun de leur ct, en fonction de leurs populations , opinions, et ressources nationales..._ )

----------


## fcharton2

> (_et les Franais ont mme t fiers de repousser aux calendes grecques cette possibilit, en particulier ceux qui rlent le plus fort contre la diffrence des pays concernant la finance_).


Oui, et tre moins forts, parce que c'est politiquement rentable de rler contre Merkel, ou Bruxelles, c'est cder plus facilement  tous les lobbys.

Je ne sais pas si vous suivez cela, mais nos gentils dirigeants sont en train de se faire gentiment avoir...

http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-s...nts-578465.php

En gros, on essaye de transformer la "solution Chypriote" en une loi qui s'appliquerait partout. Quand une banque va mal, les tats ne la renflouent pas, mais on lui permet de prendre l'argent qu'il lui faut dans ses actifs, donc dans l'argent qui lui est confi.  

Ah, mais bien sur, tout cela sera juste, moral, mme, dit l'article...

D'abord, on va commencer par les actionnaires (ces salauds). Sauf que, si la banque va mal, elle a dj puis dans ses rserves, donc le capital fourni par les actionnaires, non? 

Oui mais aprs, on prend les "cranciers obligataires". L encore c'est dj le cas, mais surtout il serait amusant de savoir qui seront ces cranciers. Ce ne seraient pas nos PEA et autres placements en "produits scuriss" vendus par... notre banquier? Et les autres cranciers, les (mchants) fonds de pension et spculateurs, ils resteront gentiment sans bouger pendant que la banque va mal, en attendant qu'on les saisisse? Si on regarde Chypre, il semble que les gentils oligarques russes aient eu le nez creux, et soient sortis avant que a tourne mal.

Donc, il reste le troisime niveau, les dpots... La banque a donc le droit, quand ELLE dcide que a va trop mal sur son activit "affaires", de piocher dans les dpots de sont activit "particuliers". Ah mais seulement si a va mal, on vous dit, et juste les riches, rien en dessous de 100K, jur promis.

Je me trompe certainement, car nous avons affaire  des banquiers gnreux, et des politiciens comptents, mais l'impression que tout cela donne, c'est que si une banque va mal, on l'autorise  saisir les avoirs des entreprises et des institutions clientes ... (>100K, ce sont surtout des entreprises). C'est sur que a ne risque pas de transformer une crise bancaire en crise conomique, a. 

Heureusement, il parait que notre bon prsident se bat contre les mchants allemands, pour prserver les PME... L'est gentil, notre prsident... Sauf que, si on plante les grosses entreprises, les PME, hein? Ah il ne savait pas, on n'apprend pas a  HEC et  l'ENA, et les spcialistes qui le conseillent sont des banquiers et des hauts fonctionnaires, ah ben c'est bte alors.

Si j'ai bien compris, en novlangue bancaire, ceci s'appelle le "bail in", par opposition  "bail out", qui veut dire se barrer. L'ide gnrale, c'est qu'il y a effectivement ceux qui ont le droit de partir, et ceux qui doivent rester. Non, y'a pas  dire, quand on voit la faon dont nos dirigeants prennent le problme  bras le corps, on se sent en scurit. Et il est certain que la confiance dans le systme va sortir renforce...


Et pendant ce temps l,  Paris et sur Twitter, nos militants, nos think tanks et nos politiques mnent les vrais combats: le nom des habitants d'Ille et Vilaine et du Loiret, les droits retraites des conducteurs de TGV, la dissolution de trois mouvements de dangereux nazis (et de 30 personnes)...  et le mariage pour tous...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xycfmz_groland-la-france-qui-souffre_news?search_algo=2"]Groland : la France qui souffre? - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xycfmz@@AMEPARAM@@xycfmz[/ame]

----------


## fcharton2

Bon, on cause, mais comme Mosco bosse (il en oublie mme de se raser, c'est dire!) tous ces problmes seront bientt derrire nous.

http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/e...-par-mois.html

Champagne, donc! 100 par mois, ca fait 1200 par an, et vu les milliards qu'ils ont planqu, le dficit ne sera bientt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. On va pouvoir augmenter le SMIC, le taux du livret A, baisser la TVA, et mme les impots, tout en augmentant les prestations, et en baissant l'ge de la retraite.

Ah? On me dit que non, les impots vont continuer d'augmenter? La retraite doit tre rforme? La croissance ne revient pas? Et les ouvriers licencis vont adorer les TUC nouveau modle qu'on nous prpare (Sapin en veut un demi millions, rien que a!)

On me dit aussi que si 1200 foyers fraudeurs suffisaient  liminer les dficits, a se saurait... 

Ah ben c'est bte alors.

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Les 400 millions verss  Tapie sont une goutte d'eau par rapport aux 131 milliards  (_mme convertis en euros_) que le contribuable a et doit rembourser....


ehhh selon Challenges la dette est de 4,5 milliards...
a fait une diffrence
Ensuite le CA de LCL tait de 6,57 milliards en 2008 donc la banque finira par se dsendetter et retrouver les profits.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LCL_S.A.

Ensuite ce qui se passe en France et ce que l'on ne dit jamais dans les mdias c'est que des banques franaises sont pleines de pognon  craquer comme BNP Paribas
Dont la capitalisation financire est plus de 2000milliards d'euros soit presqu'autant q'un an de fonctionnement de l'conomie franaise.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_banks




> By assets Rank Bank Assets ($) [3] 
> 
> 1  Deutsche Bank 2974 
> 2  Industrial and Commercial Bank of China 2501 
> 3  BNP Paribas 2494


Cela signifie que l'argent a t abondamment stock par les banques c'est pour cela que les taux d'intrts sont faibles.
Comme les liquidits sont abondantes on peut facilement emprunter de l'argent bon march.
Seulement il y a un mais c'est que les banques ne veulent pas prter ce qui pnalise fortement le redmarrage de l'conomie franaise et des investissements industriels.
Pour la bonne et unique raison qu'une usine c'est pas assez rentable ( je rappelle la sacro sainte loi qui rgit notre plante : bnfice net de la vente d'un article =prix de vente - cot de prodution ) et qu'on fait de plus gros profts en jouant  la bourse.

----------


## fcharton2

> Ensuite ce qui se passe en France et ce que l'on ne dit jamais dans les mdias c'est que des banques franaises sont pleines de pognon  craquer comme BNP Paribas. Dont la capitalisation financire est plus de 2000milliards d'euros soit presqu'autant q'un an de fonctionnement de l'conomie franaise.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_banks


Pas la capitalisation, "assets" a veut dire actifs, donc en particulier les dpots... Donc oui, les banques de dpot ont beaucoup d'actifs, c'est un peu le principe, remarque.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On y lit, encore, que diverses lois concernant la drgulation du droit des affaires votes par le gouvernement Fillon ont privs des quelques outils existants les fonctionnaires chargs de s'attaquer  ce problme.


 ::nono::  a, c'est de l'anti-Sarkozisme primaire.

Je te rappelle que Sarko n'a fait QUE des bonnes choses, et que toute critique  son encontre est strictement interdite! Si tout va mal dans ce bas monde, c'est de la faute  Hollande qui, depuis 1 an n'a pas russi  :
rsoudre le chomage dans le monderemettre la Grce  flotsortir le monde de la crisetrouver un vaccin contre le sidaempcher la pluie de tomber et provoquer des inondationsempcher les sismes et tsunamiempcher les gens de mourir du canceretc...
Tiens, prends a  ::fessee::  a t'apprendra  manquer de respect  M. Sarkozy, notre super Prsident (Qu'il soit lou au plus haut des cieux...)

----------


## fcharton2

> a, c'est de l'anti-Sarkozisme primaire.


Ce n'est pas de l'anti-sarkozisme, mais c'est plutt l'obsession Sarkozienne d'une partie de la gauche. 

La drglementation de la finance, qui a permis le dveloppement des paradis fiscaux ce sont TOUS les gouvernements depuis Mitterand. Et les collusions entre milieux d'affaires et politiques ne sont pas moins grandes  gauche qu' droite (Crdit Lyonnais, auto amnistie des parlementaires, ...)

Et tous les gouvernements, depuis 30 ans, ont annonc, la voix ferme et le menton volontaire, que a allait changer, qu'ils allaient s'attaquer au problme, et n'ont finalement pas fait grand chose. 

Donc oui, mettre le truc sur le dos de Sarkozy, c'est un peu ridicule, et ca ne s'amliore pas au fil des annes. En fait, je crois que la principale raison de cette dtestation, c'est que plus cela va, plus nos amis de la gauche de la gauche comprennent qu'ils se sont fait avoir svrement il y a un an: ils ont soutenu Hollande qui fait une politique molle et pas trop  gauche, et qui,  force de se mettre tout le monde  dos (cf villeneuve) va provoquer dans cinq ans un retour de balancier  droite. Au final, ils n'auront pas leurs rves sous Hollande, et aprs ils auront la droite. 

Bref, ils en veulent  Sarko ... de leur avoir fait choisir Hollande...

Ah ben c'est bte, hein?

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Pas la capitalisation, "assets" a veut dire actifs, donc en particulier les dpots... Donc oui, les banques de dpot ont beaucoup d'actifs, c'est un peu le principe, remarque.
> 
> Francois


salut Franois tu as parfaitement raison c'est une erreur de ma part.
Ceci dit l'intrt des choses c'est que la banque puisse gagner de l'argent avec ces actifs

----------


## fcharton2

> Ceci dit l'intrt des choses c'est que la banque puisse gagner de l'argent avec ces actifs


Oui, mais c'est aussi le danger, et l'enjeu de la sparation des activits affaires et dpot. En gros, si la banque prend les sous qui trainent sur mon compte, et te les prte pour ta maison, et que tu les rembourse avec intrt, et que du coup la banque touche un revenu, et moi aussi, et toi tu as ton prt, on est tous d'accord. 

Si maintenant, la banque gagne tellement sur les prts qu'elle te prte  des dlais draisonnables, et des sommes que tu n'arriveras pas  rembourser, avec mes dpots, il arrive un moment o elle se rend compte qu'elle ne va pas pouvoir me rembourser, parce que tu n'est pas solvable. 

Ah mais ce n'est pas grave, parce qu'en prtant  Souviron (un bon client, Souviron) elle va pouvoir se refaire, alors elle met ton prt dans un produit driv avec une tiquelle "subprime-ne pas ouvrir", et elle prte mes sous  Souviron, et tout le monde est content. 

Sauf que si au fil du temps, il y a davantage de Mat M. que de Souviron, il faut quand mme ouvrir les boites, et annoncer  fcharton2 que ses sous, ben... 

Alors la banque se tourne vers l'Etat, un certain Nicolas S. qui rembourse tout le monde, en ... empruntant aux banques... (sympa, le gars...). L'Etat est maintenant salement endett, et les banques, qui n'ont pas du tout envie que Nicolas S. (ou son successeur Francois H.) devienne le prochain Mat M. disent qu'il faudrait peut tre voir  ne plus trop emprunter. Parce que qui paiera alors? D'autant plus qu'au mme moment, un cousin loign de Francois H., Andras P. vient de faire le mme coup  l'chelle d'un Etat, et les banques ont du "rchelonner" (en franais normal, a veut dire "s'asseoir sur") un grand bout de ce qu'elles lui avaient prt. 

Forcment, a nerve beaucoup Nicolas S. et son successeur, parce que voyez vous, les banquiers, c'est rien que des sales requins, et nous, on est des gentils moutons (enfin, nous on est les gentils, et vous amis contribuables, vous tes les moutons). Mais bon, comme il faut bien se dsendetter, il faut augmenter les impots, justement, patriotiquement, mais augmenter quand mme. Et quand on augmente les impots des mnages, leur consommation, et donc la demande baisse, et quand on augmente ceux des entreprises, elles vont moins bien, et les impots baissent, et on a la crise. Et la crise, pour l'Etat, ca veut dire plus de dpenses et moins de recettes, ah ben c'est ballot a.

Alors bien sur, le gouvernement rle encore contre les riches qui veulent pas donner leurs sous, et les banques qui pourraient prter des sous aux entreprises qui vont mal. Sauf que les banques, on vient de leur faire le coup deux fois, avec les subprimes, puis avec la grce, alors elles sont moins motives, et a se comprend un peu...

Enfin bon, il parait qu'il suffit de terroriser les fraudeurs, qui reviennent, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Donc moi, j'attends sereinement, en rduisant doucement mes revenus et mes dpenses, et en profitant de ma famille. C'est une politique saine, vu la hausse des impots et la haine des riches qu'on rencontre un peu partout, mme sur un forum de cadres sup comme celui ci, et vu l'ambiance lourdingue du monde professionnel. Et j'observe cette attitude un peu partout chez les patrons un peu gs. 

Pendant ce temps, dans les grands groupes, on rduit les couts. Un ami qui travaille chez Renault m'expliquait que pour ne pas licencier, on offre des primes de dpart aux jeunes ingnieurs (qui coutent moins cher  faire partir)... et on perd tous les bons, qui vont chercher ailleurs,  l'tranger souvent...

Pendant ce temps,  Centrale, a l'X, les jeunes ingnieurs partent  l'tranger pour y commencer leurs carrires ou finir leurs tudes, comme Malbrough dans la chanson, ne sait quand reviendra.

Mais tout va bien, on vous dit, c'est la faute  Sarko, c'est un problme de cycle, la courbe va s'inverser, et on a encore rcupr 100 mnages de fraudeurs ce mois ci, qu'on va probablement crucifier sur les reverbres le long de l'autoroute, faon spartacus...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> ehhh selon Challenges la dette est de 4,5 milliards...
> a fait une diffrence
> Ensuite le CA de LCL tait de 6,57 milliards en 2008 donc la banque finira par se dsendetter et retrouver les profits.


euh...... LCL, c'est l'Etat, donc les contribuables...   ::P: 

C'est bien ce qui est menitonn dans les autres liens...

Le bilan de tout ce toutim, c'est que, pour des quesitons de copinages, d'entraide dans les cercles "branchs" de l'ENA et acolytes (_et je ne parlerais mme pas d'autre sujets tabous qui fchent comme l'entraide chez les maons_), et de thories conomiques mal digres,  le contribuable franais aura donc vers quelques 20 milliards d'euros  des banques prives, dpens environ 300 millions en frais de procdure pour tenter de convaincre que tout a c'tait la seule faute du mchant Tapie, va continuer  en dpenser, pour finalement soit touffer l'affaire soit  nouveau se faire condamner  payer.... avec des intrts qui bien entendu auront encore pris un srieux coup de chaud...


Bref, comme dirait _Jon_ plus haut, tout a c'est la faute  Sarko...  ::aie::  et tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles : on va re-faire ierch un lampiste, en oubliant fort opportunment non seulement les vrais responsables, mais surtout qui paye...



A un moment donn, faut accepter de regarder les faits en face....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais tout va bien, on vous dit, c'est la faute  Sarko


Tu m'as bien fait rire, mais bon, mme si TOUT n'est pas la faute  Sarko, et que je suis d'accord pour reconnatre que Hollande n'est pas  la hauteur ( de la situation, pas de Sarko), je continue de penser qu'en 2008, Sarko a eu et a rat l'occasion de dire stop  la puissance croissante des banques et autres escrocs de la finance. Son discours sur "Il y a des coupables, et ils seront dsigns" et encore "quand il y a des bnfices tout le monde est l pour prendre sa part, alors l, il faudra que les responsables paient" m'est un peu rest en travers de la gorge quand on sait ce que a a donn au final (pour rsum) : "On donne de l'argent aux coupables/responsables et on fait pay les contribuables"  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> euh...... LCL, c'est l'Etat, donc les contribuables...


Plus depuis 1999, l'tat n'a plus que 20% je crois de part dans LCL. LCL fait partie du groupe Crdit Agricole.

Pour ce qui est de l'affaire Tapie (3 ou 4me du nom) je dirais que a sent quand mme pas la magouille. 

Si aujourd'hui l'UMP se "flicite" de sa victoire contre le FN, et pense comme Raffarin qui vient dire sur RTL ce matin "La monte du FN, c'est le PS", je pense que en effet que l'affaire Cahuzac  favoriser le score du FN dans cette lection, mais pas que. Les affaires/scandales  rptition et dans lesquelles l'UMP trempe  pour la plus grande part (Bettencourt, Karachi; financement des campagnes 1995; 2007 - Kadafi ?; 2012; notre bon C. Guant qui est de toutes les mauvaises affaires du moment, et enfin Tapie) y sont aussi pour beaucoup, et si pour l'instant l'UMP en sort vainqueur, a ne durera pas longtemps, j'en ai peur.

----------


## souviron34

> Plus depuis 1999, l'tat n'a plus que 20% je crois de part dans LCL. LCL fait partie du groupe Crdit Agricole.


Il n'empche que c'est le contribuable qui doit rembourser - les faits (et donc les condamnations) se sont pass(e)s lorsque c'tait l'Etat..





> Pour ce qui est de l'affaire Tapie (3 ou 4me du nom) je dirais que a sent quand mme pas la magouille.


Moi pas, en tous cas pas plus que le reste : continuer  garder Trichet ou Peylrelavade pour reprsenter soi-disant les intrts des Franais,  des postes o on gagne beaucoup, ...

Mais comme je disais, "l'avantage" avec ce genre d'affaires et la gnration du Net, c'est que cette gnration a la mmoire courte, et que pour elle tout ce qui a plus de 10 ans est "obsolte"..

Ben non.. Y'a des trucs qui tranent depuis plus de 20 ans.... Et ont donc subi ET des gouvernements de droite ET des gouvernements de gauche...  ::aie::  

Et la magouille, dans cette histoire, elle a t partout...

C'est un peu facile de dsigner "le coupable idal"...







> Si aujourd'hui l'UMP se "flicite" de sa victoire contre le FN, et pense comme Raffarin qui vient dire sur RTL ce matin "La monte du FN, c'est le PS", je pense que en effet que l'affaire Cahuzac  favoriser le score du FN dans cette lection, mais pas que. Les affaires/scandales  rptition et dans lesquelles l'UMP trempe  pour la plus grande part (Bettencourt, Karachi; financement des campagnes 1995; 2007 - Kadafi ?; 2012; notre bon C. Guant qui est de toutes les mauvaises affaires du moment, et enfin Tapie) y sont aussi pour beaucoup, et si pour l'instant l'UMP en sort vainqueur, a ne durera pas longtemps, j'en ai peur.


Bien sr, mais pas qu'eux..

TOUT LE MONDE en sort perdant, sauf le FN..

Justement parce que - en dehors des ".net" - les gens ont une certaine mmoire....

Les affaires que tu cites sont les affaires "rcentes" des mdias.. Mais on peut citer aussi toute l'affaire des frgates de Taiwin, avec les rtro-commissions en millions (et les chaussures  3000F) de Roland Dumas, l'affaire Deviers-Joncours, l'affaire du prt  Grossouvre - ami proche de Miterrand - etc..

Depuis une 30aine d'annes on est un peu comme la fin de la 3ime Rpublique :  des scandales  rptition, qui touchent tous les cts... L'appropriaion partisane par un ct ou l'autre de chacun des scandales ne fait que renforcer le problme de fond,..


Donc c'est pour a qu'il est absolument faux de prtendre que c'est li  Sarko...

Et c'est effectivement pour a - en partie - que le FN gagne 7000 vois entre le premier et le 2ime tour...

Je me tue  le dire sur ces pages depuis quelques annes : on ne fait que donner des armes au FN.... 

Mais visiblement je prche dans le dsert...

----------


## minlawa

Ca fait un moment que je vous suis en simple lecteur, mais quand jai vu votre dbat sur le CDII jai eu envie de participer.

Jai lu un article gnial dessus:

http://etvoilaltravail.wordpress.com...-intermittent/

Jtrouves trop que son avis est interessant.

vous en pensez quoi vous?




> Je sais quaujourdhui cest la crise et quon va finir comme des petits chinois, cest invitable pour moi. Cela me dsole, mais cest lordre des choses et cest  nous de limiter la casse. Pour schmatis au mieux ;  force davoir cras les chinois, aujourdhui cest le march chinois qui nous crase. Donc je me dis que ce contrat est un moindre mal. Cest pour moi un moyen de garder son travail mme sil en devient trs prcaris et dassurer une stabilit demploi pour les catgories de personnels concernes dans les secteurs qui connaissent une fluctuation dactivit. On aura un contrat  mi-temps mais sur lanne. Le contrat de travail intermittent est un contrat  dure indtermine, dont le temps de travail contractuel ne peut excder 1250 heures sur une priode de 36 semaines, qui permettra de remplacer les postes permanents qui, par nature, comportent une alternance, rgulire ou non, de priodes travailles et de priodes non travailles. De plus ces contrats se doivent dtre tout de mme justifis par une convention. Et ce qui existe dj dans certain entreprise au final.
> 
> Et contrairement  ce qui se dit, le CDI existe toujours.
> 
> Adieu le CDI ? Bonjour le CDII ? La fin du CDI en France ? Je dis que non. Posez vous la question de ce quest le nouveau CDII.

----------


## phili_b

@minlawa

Pas lu les autres pages de ce topic mais je trouve cette citation est un peu rductrice et simplificatrice.

Dire qu'il y a un nivellement par le bas, c'est indniable, aux services de la trop grande puissance financire, pourquoi pas, mais faire des chinois un bouc missaire ou un contre-exemple est rducteur.

Il ne faut pas oublier que si tout est made in china ce n'est pas simplement  cause du dumping social mais aussi  cause de notre monnaie forte et plus encore  cause de la dlocalisation. En plus c'est prsent comme un progrs sur le pourvoir d'achat: alors qu'n fait plus les gens sont pauvres plus ils achtent pas cher, plus ils se tirent une balle dans le pied puisque a fait des emplois en moins....pour eux indirectement. 

Sinon pour le CDI en lui, mme, mais il faut que je lise les autres pages, il faut se rappeler que si les ssii prosprent c'est que comme les gens deviennent inlicenciables et ben elle cherche  externaliser  tout va. Et finalement on se trouve certes en CDI mais finalement avec une plus grande prcarit en CDI en ssii qu'en CDD chez le client final. Je ne demande pas une flexibilit aussi grande qu'aux USA qui cr de la prcarit, mais si le CDI actuel empche d'embaucher c'est qu'il y a quand mme un souci.

Le jour o tout le monde, et pas seulement le monde informatique, sera externalis on aurait l'air idiot avec nos CDI... vides de sens. D'ailleurs les professions d'ingnierie ont aussi leur socit de service, (Alten Altran) mais il y a aussi plein de gens comme les comptables ou controleurs de gestion qui sont intrimaires ou en CDD dans les socits utilisatrices. Et a se fait sans doute aussi dans plein d'autres professions. En fait le CDI est dj en partie mort.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Aprs a premire phrase, je trouve que cette citation "part en sucette". Sans parler d'craser des marchs, la mondialisation va faire disparaitre les diffrences dues au pays (c'est un peu la dfinition de mondialisation, et a n'a pas dbut hier ou mme avant-hier mais bien il y a plusieurs dcennies). Avant d'tre politique, la mondialisation est technique: les cots et les dlais de transport baissent, jusqu' devenir drisoires pour tout ce qui peut se faire par Internet interpos. 

Alors, qu'est-ce-qui va rester quand on gomme les diffrences de pays? Celles entre riches et pauvres. Et l'on est bien plus nombreux  tre pauvre que riche, mais la majorit des pauvres se situent dans les actuels pays pauvresd'o que le niveau de vie du pauvre Franais baisse, il est tir vers le niveau moyen des pauvres mondiaux.

(oui, je simplifie outrageusement, il y a bien plus de catgories que simplement "riche" et "pauvre").

----------


## minlawa

Ouais enfin a,  la rigueur c'est au blogueur en question qu'il faut le dire  ::D:  car j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit l'ide (que je partage) que vous critiquez (dans les deux sens hein^^).

Donc a j'irais pas dfendre ses ides  sa place  :;):  vous pouvez poster sur son blog j'crois  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Justement parce que - en dehors des ".net" - les gens ont une certaine mmoire....
> 
> Les affaires que tu cites sont les affaires "rcentes" des mdias.. Mais on peut citer aussi toute l'affaire des frgates de Taiwin, avec les rtro-commissions en millions (et les chaussures  3000F) de Roland Dumas, l'affaire Deviers-Joncours, l'affaire du prt  Grossouvre - ami proche de Miterrand - etc..
> 
> Depuis une 30aine d'annes on est un peu comme la fin de la 3ime Rpublique :  des scandales  rptition, qui touchent tous les cts... L'appropriaion partisane par un ct ou l'autre de chacun des scandales ne fait que renforcer le problme de fond,..
> 
> 
> Donc c'est pour a qu'il est absolument faux de prtendre que c'est li  Sarko...


Je suis d'accord que les "affaires" sont apparues, comme tu le dis, depuis Mitterrand, dans les annes 80. Mais, la question du pourquoi est quand mme importante, non ? La gauche  "libraliser" la presse, et ds lors, les affaires sont apparues au grand jour. Je ne crois pas qu'avant 1981, la politique tait propre, et qu'elle soit devenue sale  partir de l. Non. 
Mais la presse tant libre, les affaires ont clates plus rapidement au grand jour qu'avant. 

Pour ce qui est du cas Sarko, je dirais qu'il a envenim les choses. La manire dont il a montr ses accointances avec les grands patrons, son cot "blingbling" qu'il a affich JUSTE APRES son lection, ont pollu le dbat et n'ont fait qu'aggraver la situation. 





> Et c'est effectivement pour a - en partie - que le FN gagne 7000 vois entre le premier et le 2ime tour...
> 
> Je me tue  le dire sur ces pages depuis quelques annes : on ne fait que donner des armes au FN.... 
> 
> Mais visiblement je prche dans le dsert...


Tu as raison, mais, mme si la gauche est fortement responsable de la monte du FN dans les annes 80/90, en grande partie parce qu'ils ont oubli d'tre de gauche, et que les milieux ouvriers se sont sentis trahis et oublis ( juste titre), la droite parlementaire a, depuis 2005, joue un jeu dangereux qui sert le FN, et qui porte ses fruits aujourd'hui. 
Je suis sr que si la situation de 2002 se retrouvait aujourd'hui, on n'aurait pas le mme cart entre Le Pen et Chirac au second tour.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour ce qui est du cas Sarko, je dirais qu'il a envenim les choses. La manire dont il a montr ses accointances avec les grands patrons, son cot "blingbling" qu'il a affich JUSTE APRES son lection, ont pollu le dbat et n'ont fait qu'aggraver la situation.


On peut le voir comme a.. Personellement, quand je regarde les unes de tous les journaux la premire anne aprs son lection, je pense qu'il y a quand mme eu campagne "populiste" des bobos contre lui - et il suffit de lire les termes de ces pages pour voir que ce n'est pas le respect de la fonction qui les touffait - 

Bizarrement, on n'a pas fait les gros titres cette anne sur Berg et ses millions, Fabius et ses tableaux, Anne Sinclair et ses dizaines de millions, Cahuzac on a bien t forc de le faire, etc etc... en bref sur les "riches et copains hauts patrons" de gauche...


C'est, comme pour la partie ci-dessous, ce qui me drange...





> Je suis sr que si la situation de 2002 se retrouvait aujourd'hui, on n'aurait pas le mme cart entre Le Pen et Chirac au second tour.


Trs certainement, et a va se passer un jour ou l'autre. 

Mais je pense que mme dans cette priode, il n'y a pas eu que la droite... Car dans les soutiens vers Le Pen il y a aussi pas mal de gens qui ont t dgouts des ractions vis--vis des positions prises par rapport  la possibilit de dbat sur l'idntit nationale, sur la Libye, sur les Roms, bref sur tout un tas de sujets pour lesquels la bien-pensance de gauche a mis de l'huile sur le feu....

Dans le fond, je pense que la grande responsabilit vient de la bien-pensance...  En d'autres temps on aurait appel a "faire l'autruche"... (_et d'ailleurs le soutien assez massif dont jouis Valls est assez rvlateur de l'erreur qu'a t cette bien-pensance de gauche_)

----------


## r0d

> Dans le fond, je pense que la grande responsabilit vient de la bien-pensance...


Je dirais mme plus qu'en cette priode de croissance ngative, les masses se rfugient entre un droit-de-l'hommisme politiquement correct et un universalisme bien-pensant. Les politiciens de tout bords rcuprent la question sociale et endoctrinent l'opinion publique avec un populisme de bas tage.

----------


## GPPro

> Je dirais mme plus qu'en cette priode de croissance ngative, les masses se rfugient entre un droit-de-l'hommisme politiquement correct et un universalisme bien-pensant. Les politiciens de tout bords rcuprent la question sociale et endoctrinent l'opinion publique avec un populisme de bas tage.


Hahaha  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On peut le voir comme a.. Personellement, quand je regarde les unes de tous les journaux la premire anne aprs son lection, je pense qu'il y a quand mme eu campagne "populiste" des bobos contre lui - et il suffit de lire les termes de ces pages pour voir que ce n'est pas le respect de la fonction qui les touffait - 
> 
> Bizarrement, on n'a pas fait les gros titres cette anne sur Berg et ses millions, Fabius et ses tableaux, Anne Sinclair et ses dizaines de millions, Cahuzac on a bien t forc de le faire, etc etc... en bref sur les "riches et copains hauts patrons" de gauche...


La diffrence est que pour Berg, Fabius, (je ne vois pas ce Anne Sinclair vient faire dans la liste) c'est connu, et c'est expliqu. D'ailleurs, l'affaire Cahuzac est trs rvlatrice du climat actuel. Il apparaissait comme un M. propre sur lui, genre "gendre idal", et patatrac on dcouvre qu'il a fraud... scandale.

Sarko n'avait franchement et ouvertement affich ses accointances. Et surtout, il a fait une campagne trs marqu  gauche, avec ses discours "France qui travaille", "France qui se lve tt", et puis "pouf", changement de discours. Adieu les "travailleurs" et bonjour les "fortuns".  ::ccool::  




> Mais je pense que mme dans cette priode, il n'y a pas eu que la droite... Car dans les soutiens vers Le Pen il y a aussi pas mal de gens qui ont t dgouts des ractions vis--vis des positions prises par rapport  la possibilit de dbat sur l'idntit nationale, sur la Libye, sur les Roms, bref sur tout un tas de sujets pour lesquels la bien-pensance de gauche a mis de l'huile sur le feu....
> 
> Dans le fond, je pense que la grande responsabilit vient de la bien-pensance...  En d'autres temps on aurait appel a "faire l'autruche"... (_et d'ailleurs le soutien assez massif dont jouis Valls est assez rvlateur de l'erreur qu'a t cette bien-pensance de gauche_)


Oui, tu as entirement raison sur ce point. La gauche debroussaille le chemin, et, maintenant, en plus, la droite met le goudron.  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Je dirais mme plus qu'en cette priode de croissance ngative, les masses se rfugient entre un droit-de-l'hommisme politiquement correct et un universalisme bien-pensant. Les politiciens de tout bords rcuprent la question sociale et endoctrinent l'opinion publique avec un populisme de bas tage.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "_les masses se rfugient_" 

La bien-pensance n'est pas dans les masses, sinon on n'aurait justement pas cette monte....

Elle est chez les politiciens, journalistes, et bobos...

Puisque les thmes sont dcris comme tant "populistes", les lites intellectuelles ne peuvent donc se rabattre que vers des grandes ides (_droits de l'homme et universalisme_) qui sont trs loin des proccupations, mais qui, relayes par des mdias pensant de la mme manire; tentent de lobotomiser le peuple en parlant d'ideaux et en jugeant vulgaire, voire dangereux, de parler de problmes terre  terre... 

Et visiblement a marche pour une partie - les soi-disants plus cultivs - qui suivent cette bien-pensance, et franchement pas pour "le bas peuple", qui n'est pas tout  fait aussi c.n que les lites voudraient croire...

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "_les masses se rfugient_" 
> 
> La bien-pensance n'est pas dans les masses, sinon on n'aurait justement pas cette monte....
> 
> Elle est chez les politiciens, journalistes, et bobos...


Se pourrait-il que nous soyons impermable  l'ironie ???

----------


## r0d

Jean, la phrase que j'ai crit tait juste un mlange de mots valises mis bout  bout. C'tait ma faon de critiquer avec humour (du moins j'ai essay) le fait que tu utilises de tels mots, que chacun peut interprter  sa faon  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Jean, la phrase que j'ai crit tait juste un mlange de mots valises mis bout  bout. C'tait ma faon de critiquer avec humour (du moins j'ai essay) le fait que tu utilises de tels mots, que chacun peut interprter  sa faon


Mais a n'empche pas la ralit d'tre  ::P: 


Que ce soit les ractions  quelques trucs rcents ici-mme ou si l'on remonte dans le temps un certain nombre de sujets, je suis tout  fait persuad que le terme "bien-pensance" a une ralit, et que son emprise chez les plus duqus fait perdre la base rellement populaire, qui n'a plus nulle part o se tourner que vers un ct nausabond, mais qui se dmarque des autres par le fait de ne pas rentrer dans cette "bien-pensance"...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais a n'empche pas la ralit d'tre 
> 
> 
> Que ce soit les ractions  quelques trucs rcents ici-mme ou si l'on remonte dans le temps un certain nombre de sujets, je suis tout  fait persuad que le terme "bien-pensance" a une ralit, et que son emprise chez les plus duqus fait perdre la base rellement populaire, qui n'a plus nulle part o se tourner que vers un ct nausabond, mais qui se dmarque des autres par le fait de ne pas rentrer dans cette "bien-pensance"...


Entirement d'accord. Je prfre appeler un chat, un chat, plutt que parler de flin domestiqu...  ::roll::  
Et donc, quand quelqu'un me parle, j'aime d'avantage les discours directs, plutt que les discours alambiqus, qui finissent par ne plus rien vouloir dire, et qui donnent l'impression que l'on noie le poisson.

----------


## r0d

@Jeannot: Je suis en grand partie d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Enfin, je crois. Parce que justement le problme c'est qu'avec ce type de mot, on peut comprendre un peu ce qu'on veut.

Une des premires grosse baffes que je me suis pris dans la gueule quand j'ai commenc  m'impliquer en politique fut de constater que beaucoup de gens ne se gnaient pas pour voter pour des escrocs. J'tais jeune idaliste et je pensais que les gens ne savaient pas que les gens pour qui ils votaient taient des des escrocs. Et en fait non. Je me souviens par exemple de l'poque o Tapie tait  Marseille, d'abord comme PDG de l'OM, puis en politique. Tous les marseillais savaient que c'tait un escroc, mais pourtant l-bas tout le monde l'adorait et beaucoup votaient pour lui.

Je me suis ensuite rendu compte que, comme un corolaire  ma prcdente remarque, beaucoup de gens n'avaient pas tant de respect que a pour la rpublique et ses institutions. Par exemple, lorsqu'on nous parle de "respect de la fonction", lorsqu'on parle d'un ministre ou du prsident, en vrit a fait bien marrer tout le monde.

Ok, alors ces deux constats poss, j'en viens au fait maintenant. Je crois comprendre que pour toi, la bien-penseance c'est quand je dit par exemple: "la France terre d'asile, hritire des lumires, mrite mieux que le FN". Par exemple. Dans cette phrase, j'invoque deux symboles: "la terre d'asile" et "la philosophie des lumires", qui sont des ides fumeuses, vagues, dont le citoyen moyen n'a rien  faire et que a finit par nerver car lui ses proccupations sont bien loin de tout a. Ok.

Maintenant prenons un autre exemple. Quand La Pen dit qu'il faudrait punir svrement les gens qui bafouent le drapeau national. N'est-ce pas non plus de la bien-penseance? C'est pareil: le drapeau, les institutions, en vrit les gens ils s'en fichent bien pas mal. Ce sont des symboles chers aux politiciens a. Ou cette histoire d'identit nationale dont tu es le hraut, n'est-ce pas de la bien-pensance? Le franais qui vit dans un HLM, qui fait les 3/8 et qui se fait cramer sa voiture 2 fois par ans, qu'est-ce qu'il en a  foutre de l'identit nationale?

Tu comprend ce que j'essaie de te dire? Que ce mot veut  la fois tout dire et rien dire. C'est un mot valise: chacun met ce qu'il veut dedans.  a me fait penser aux discours de Le Pen (le vrai). D'ailleurs je conseille  tout le monde d'en regarder sur youtube, c'est quelque chose. Bref. Dans ces discours, il faisait souvent ce type d'effet de style: il disait un truc du style: "vous vous promenez dans la rue, et vous voyez une petite vieille se faire agresser. Nous savons tous qui sont les agresseurs.", suivi d'une moue entendue signifiant: "vous voyez bien de qui je parle: les arabes". a marche parce qu'on sait qui parle, on connait ses positions, et le public qui est  ce meeting est dans la mme ligne idologique. Mais ce n'est pas une faon correcte de dbattre. Ce n'est pas assez prcis.

----------


## r0d

> Entirement d'accord. Je prfre appeler un chat, un chat, plutt que parler de flin domestiqu...  
> Et donc, quand quelqu'un me parle, j'aime d'avantage les discours directs, plutt que les discours alambiqus, qui finissent par ne plus rien vouloir dire, et qui donnent l'impression que l'on noie le poisson.


Absolument. Et pour cela, il faut viter d'utiliser des mots qui ne veulent rien dire.
Par exemple, je fais des efforts pour utiliser des mots prcis. Du coup je me fais souvent moquer parce que j'utilise des mots de plus de trois syllabes et parfois des mots que les gens ne comprennent pas. Mais pourtant, si j'utilise des mots un peu complexes, c'est parce qu'ils sont prcis, et c'est,  mon avis, ce qu'il faut faire si on veut "appeler un chat un chat".

----------


## phili_b

> Il apparaissait comme un M. propre sur lui, genre "gendre idal", et patatrac on dcouvre qu'il a fraud... scandale.


Malheureusement il y a plein de gens qui fraudent, mais quand le gardien des finances fraudent et se permet de faire la morale, l les gens ne suivent plus. 

C'est ce qui s'tait pass avec un ministre des finances originaire de Savoie qui avait accept un appartement de fonction et louait son propre appartement de mme surface. Ce n'tait pas semble-t-il pas illgal en thorie, mais a a fait dsordre quand quelqu'un demande aux autres de se serrer la ceinture.

Mais bon je me demande ce que tout a  avoir avec les CDI ou CDII. On peut aussi parler de camemberts et de chaises ?

----------


## souviron34

> Ok, alors ces deux constats poss, j'en viens au fait maintenant. Je crois comprendre que pour toi, la bien-penseance c'est quand je dit par exemple: "la France terre d'asile, hritire des lumires, mrite mieux que le FN". Par exemple. Dans cette phrase, j'invoque deux symboles: "la terre d'asile" et "la philosophie des lumires", qui sont des ides fumeuses, vagues, dont le citoyen moyen n'a rien  faire et que a finit par nerver car lui ses proccupations sont bien loin de tout a. Ok.


Non, ce n'est pas du tout a, pour moi, la bien-pensance...  ::): 

a, je qualifierais a d'intellectualisme irraisonn  :;):  : non seulement ides vagues, mais conclusion suspicieusement morale et sans lien de cause  effet avec ce qui prcde : 

1) En quoi la France est-elle plus terre d'asile que la plupart des autres pays europens, ou les USA ou le Canada ?

2) les Lumires ont, en gros, conclu que l'Homme est Bon, le Progrs est Bon, et que Tous les Hommes Naissent et Demeurent Libres et Egaux en droit..

3) En quoi un Etat "mrite-t-il" quelque chose ? En quoi l'histoire de cet Etat voil 2 sicles justifierait-il quoi que ce soit aujourd'hui ? 

 ::mrgreen:: 







> Maintenant prenons un autre exemple. Quand La Pen dit qu'il faudrait punir svrement les gens qui bafouent le drapeau national. N'est-ce pas non plus de la bien-penseance?


En un sens, oui.. Mais c'est surtout un slogan..





> C'est pareil: le drapeau, les institutions, en vrit les gens ils s'en fichent bien pas mal. Ce sont des symboles chers aux politiciens a. Ou cette histoire d'identit nationale dont tu es le hraut, n'est-ce pas de la bien-pensance? Le franais qui vit dans un HLM, qui fait les 3/8 et qui se fait cramer sa voiture 2 fois par ans, qu'est-ce qu'il en a  foutre de l'identit nationale?


Je ne lie pas bien-pensance et n'en avoir rien  f.utre... 

Je lie bien-pensance et refus de regarder la ralit en face, aussi dplaisante soit-elle, et bien-pensance et opprobre gnralise de penser autrement....


Pour moi, la bien-pensance par exemple de Le Pen serait plutt le nationalisme et le ct cocorico. Pour la premire de tes citations auxquelles je rponds, ce serait plutt ce qu'on a dit pour justifier l'intervention en Libye, et ce qu'on tente pour justifier l'envoi d'armes en Syrie : "_les pauvres, le mchant rgime les tue, il faut leur forunir des armes car ils sont forcment combattants de la libert_".. Pour l"identit, a a t d'assimiler le fait de vouloir en discuter avec le fait d'tre raciste et extrmiste... 

Mais on peut citer aussi le fait d'accuser les industriels d'tre seuls responsables du Rchauffement Climatique (_en exonrant les citoyens_), le catastrophisme, d'accuser la Mondialisation de tous les maux..

(_par exemple, vers ici ma copine me disait l'autre jour : les lois sur l'accueuil des handicaps c'est de la bien-pensance absolue : un hotel/gte, vers ici, qui demandait  avoir l'autorisation d'avoir 25 places, se l'est vu refuse (c'est accept  24 mais pas  25) parce que il ne voulait pas couper la montagne et faire un chemin goudronn de 2 mtres de large et 18 mtres de long (et dpenser 200000 euros de plus), alors qu'il est en pleine montagne au bord d'une rivire... Qu'est-ce qu'il ferait, un mec en chaise, une fois qu'il est dans la chambre ??????????? Il y a des rochers (glissants) partout, une rivire avec des cascades partout, et une pente  40 degrs_)

Je crois qu'on peut dire que :

De manire gnrale, la bien-pensance est le fait de prsenter un monde noir et blanc : 

il y a des bons et des mchants, et tous ceux qui ne sont pas du ct des bons sont forcment des mchants, voire des salos.Il y a des bons sentiments, et une loi/une position/une opinon qui s'appuie sur ces bons sensitments est incontestable et trouve sa justification dans le fait que les sentiments soient bons, c'est tout..

----------


## r0d

Ha... J'y comprend plus rien.




> De manire gnrale, la bien-pensance est le fait de prsenter un monde noir et blanc


Mais il existe dj un mot pour a: le manichisme. Je trouve qu'en plus il est joli, et surtout, tout le monde sait ce que a veut dire; ou au pire, une recherche dans un dico et tout le monde est d'accord.

----------


## souviron34

> Ha... J'y comprend plus rien.
> 
> Mais il existe dj un mot pour a: le manichisme. Je trouve qu'en plus il est joli, et surtout, tout le monde sait ce que a veut dire; ou au pire, une recherche dans un dico et tout le monde est d'accord.


oui, mais a ne sufit pas : c'est un manichisme bas sur de bons sentiments et des a-priori (surtout politiques)  ::): 

"C'est bon pour la sant"
"C'est bon pour l'environnement"
"C'est bon pour la dmocratie"
"C'est bon pour la justice"
"C'est bon pour l'industrie"
....

Bien entendu, dis comme a personne,  moins d'tre le dernier des c.ns, ne peut tre contre...

Sauf que...

Du coup on fait des interdicitions (relles ou de parole), des obligations , et surtout on n'accepte aucune critique, A CAUSE de ces bons sentiments de dpart.....

----------


## pmithrandir

je pense qu'il existe diffrents grands profils dans la population : 
 - les gens qui s'en foutent du moment qu'ils peuvent avoir des gosses en bonne sant, manger et avoir un toit(ce qui n'inclut pas obligatoirement le travail, mais qui peut)
 - les gens qui sont touchs par les aspects conomiques : ceux l visent l'excellence des finances, pensant que le reste va en, dcouler
 - ceux qui pensent que la culture va nous sauver : on devint plus cratif, plus instruit, on sintresse a tout, donc on est en avance sur tout le monde
 - ceux qui sont touchs par les valeurs, la fiert d'tre franais.

Sachant qu'on peut appartenir a plusieurs groupes.

Le problme, c'est que le gvt parle au groupe 2 et 3, mais pas du tout au 1 et 4.
Ce n'est pourtant pas les occasions qui ont manqu de mettre les valeurs en avant, entre prism, le mali, l'gypte, la syrie, snowden, etc...

Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai pas t souvent fier d'etre franais ces derniers mois.

Alors qu'on aurait accueilli Snowden, d'un seul coup, tous les patriotiques amoureux des droits de l'homme aurait retrouv la France forte(pas la sarkozienne, la vraie de De Gaule)
Pour Prism, si le prsident tapait vraiment du poing sur la table en mettant le budget, on aurait un quivalent a gmail dans les 6 mois. avec 2 ou 3 procs bien sentis, on ferait mme payer ce dev a google en leur infligeant une amende sal pour non respect de la vie priv... Ou on les obligerait a hberger localement leur serveurs gmail pour nous.

Pour la syrie, quelques documentaires sur Sarajevo et un lien pas trop dur a faire avec Alep, et pouf, les franais aurait cri haro sur le sanguinaire Assad et voila on aurait t fier...

Mais rien... on s'crase, on pense pognon d'abord... alors que ce qui pose problme et qui fait monter le FN, c'est que cest les seuls qui leur parle de grandeur de la France.

----------


## fcharton2

> De manire gnrale, la bien-pensance est le fait de prsenter un monde noir et blanc


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec cela. 

Nos bien pensants de tous bords voient les niveaux de gris. Ils savent faire la diffrence entre un plus colo et un moins colo, ou un gentil patron et un salaud de patron. Ils comprennent aussi la ralit: le fait, par exemple, que les banlieues ne sont pas remplies de gentilles victimes qu'il faut aider, que les prisons ne sont pas pleines de braves garons qu'il faut rinsrer, ou que tous les immigrs ne sont pas des voleurs, ou des victimes du colonialisme... 

Nos bobos savent tout cela. Cela se voit dans leur comportement, d'ailleurs. Ils mangent du bio, mais vont parfois au mcDo avec les gosses, ils vantent  notre belle socit mtisse, mais vitent de s'installler dans ces banlieues pleines de gentilles victimes, et ont soin de choisir pour leurs enfants des milieux adapts (mais ca n'a rien  voir, c'est juste que, le pauvre, avec cette passion du japonais et du violon baroque qu'il a depuis qu'il a deux ans, il n'y avait que dans le cinquime arrondissement de paris qu'on trouvait des collges adapts...)


En fait, je crois que la bien pensance, c'est davantage au niveau du discours que de la pense. C'est l'ide que certaines vrits, qu'on reconnait, ne sont pas bonnes  dire, voire doivent tre nies, parce qu'elles vont  l'encontre de certains principes, et surtout, qu'elles dtruiraient le joli discours dont on pare ses petites mesquineries.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Nos bien pensants de tous bords voient les niveaux de gris. Un gentil colo saura faire la diffrence entre le plus colo et le moins colo, ou un gentil patron et un salaud de patron.
> ..
> En fait, je crois que la bien pensance, c'est davantage au niveau du discours que de la pense. C'est l'ide que certaines vrits, qu'on reconnait, ne sont pas bonnes  dire, voire doivent tre nies, parce qu'elles vont  l'encontre de certains principes, et surtout, qu'elles dtruiraient le joli discours dont on pare ses petites mesquineries.


Ils les voient - quoique - mais je ne crois pas vraiment qu'ils ne font que les nier en parole...

Le coup des ampoules basse consommation, a n'a pas t juste des paroles..

Il y  a sans doute effectivement le discours..

Mais dans le fond, je pense vraiment que c'est originaire d'une certaine "dictature des bons sentiments"...

Notre cher _r0d_ nous rappellait l'hritage des Lumires  :;):   Alors a n'est que partiellement vrai, puisque a touche aussi des pays comme les USA ou autres... Qui, cependant, se sont fortement inspirs des Diderot, Voltaire, et autres Rousseau...

Mais je pense qu'au fur et  mesure qu'une (bonne) partie de la population ne pense plus  se nourrir par des moyens pnibles, et dispose de moyens financiers et de loisirs, elle rige en Pilier de Pense des lments qui effectivement la font bien paratre aux yeux des autres, mais surtout qui lui donne le rle de Guide Suprme pour la populace et le _vulgum pecus_..

Et je pense que ce mouvement est d'autant plus fort que la base se sape, c'est  dire que depuis la fin des 30 Glorieuses, on chute inexorablement... 

'fin, bon, c'est compliqu (_il y a sans doute aussi des rsidus du "Peace And Love", du "Il est interdit d'interdire", etc_)


Mais, comme l'a dit _phili_b_, c'est pas mal HS tout a  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour moi la "bienpensance", c'est ce qui fait que de dire certains mots vous fait paratre pour ce que vous n'tes pas forcment.

On emploi des expressions dtournes, "pour ne pas choquer"...  ::roll:: 
ex : "Personnes ages" parce que "vieux" c'est vexant !
"Personnes de petite taille" parce que "nain" c'est vexant !
"Personnes de couleurs", parce que "noir", c'est raciste !

etc...

Bref, c'est a la "bienpensance". C'est le mec qui se fait arrter parce que dans un bar, aprs le Tsunami du Japon il raconte une histoire de Ricard  et d'eau et de jaune, et qu'un mec porte plainte pour propos racistes ! C'est a la bienpensance. 

a entraine des "non-dits", des "faux semblants", etc... et le FN !

----------


## r0d

Juste 2 choses et puis j'arrterai sur ce sujet, non pas parce que ce n'est pas intressant, mais parce qu'on est vraiment trop hors-sujet  ::aie:: 

1. 4 personnes (dont moi) ont donn leur dfinition du mot "bien-pensance", et pas 2 ne sont d'accord => CQFD

2. Je pense que ces histoires de bien-pensance, politiquement correct, etc, a n'a en fait pas vraiment d'importance. a en a pour nous, qui aimons nous battre dans l'arne des ides (dit autrement, on aime bien la branlette intellectuelle), mais pour l'immense majorit des citoyens, ce qui importe et qui influence leur vote c'est la ralit du quotidien. Le reste n'est que mascarade.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pour moi, la "bien-pensance" c'est quand on porte des oeillres qui font qu'on refuse de regarder certains arguments, quand on pense ce qui est "bien" plutot que ce qui est "vrai". C'est le refus de mettre en question des choses socialement acceptes; comme  une poque tout le monde tait (ou prtendait tre) croyant et l'on ostracisait les athes. Si la pense commune  chang, le mode de "bien-pensance" est toujours le mme.

----------

